# Pressure Cookers, Canning, Preserving (Merged)



## 908tracy

Oh man! I really need to read my kindle more and these boards a bit less. 

I just one clicked the Fagor 3 in 1 and of course a pressure cooker cook book to go with it! Cooking is not amongst my favorite things to do, so anything that gets the job done faster is right up my alley. =) Hey, it'll give me more time to read the boards, cough cough, my kindle!


----------



## Leslie

908tracy said:


> Oh man! I really need to read my kindle more and these boards a bit less.
> 
> I just one clicked the Fagor 3 in 1 and of course a pressure cooker cook book to go with it! Cooking is not amongst my favorite things to do, so anything that gets the job done faster is right up my alley. =) Hey, it'll give me more time to read the boards, cough cough, my kindle!


What a great way to start a Sunday morning with a little bit of Amazon shopping. Congratulations! The Fagor is great. If you bought the cookbook by Lorna Sass, check out the curry in a hurry recipe. Delicious and easy.

L


----------



## 908tracy

Thanks Leslie, I will definitely check it out. It is the Lorna Sass cookbook! 

Is there a big learning curve to pressure cooking vs. crock pot cooking? Or basically the same, just in a lot less time?

TIA


----------



## Leslie

908tracy said:


> Thanks Leslie, I will definitely check it out. It is the Lorna Sass cookbook!
> 
> Is there a big learning curve to pressure cooking vs. crock pot cooking? Or basically the same, just in a lot less time?
> 
> TIA


I didn't think there was a learning curve, myself. Read the manual that comes with the cooker, and read the introductory chapters that in the Sass cookbook. Between those two, they explain how PC works and what you need to do to correctly operate the cooker.

One thing that may come up: the cookbooks say you need a cooker that goes to 15 pounds per square inch of pressure (psi) but the Fagor only goes to 9 psi. You might think you need to cook longer to make up for the reduced pressure, but you don't. PC cookers cook by temperature, not pressure. The temperature difference between 15 psi and 9 psi is about 1 degree (I found a formula online that actually calculates it) so the difference is cooking time is negligible. Everything I have cooked in the cooker, I've just followed the recipe, and it has come out fine.

The only drawback I've discovered with the Fagor is that the slow cooker has one temperature: low (my old crockpot had high and low). My husband tried to cook a beef stew last weekend and put it in for 6 hours on low and it wasn't nearly enough time. Probably he would have been better off to just find a pressure cooker beef stew recipe and make it that way.

L


----------



## 908tracy

Leslie said:


> I didn't think there was a learning curve, myself. Read the manual that comes with the cooker, and read the introductory chapters that in the Sass cookbook. Between those two, they explain how PC works and what you need to do to correctly operate the cooker.
> 
> One thing that may come up: the cookbooks say you need a cooker that goes to 15 pounds per square inch of pressure (psi) but the Fagor only goes to 9 psi. You might think you need to cook longer to make up for the reduced pressure, but you don't. PC cookers cook by temperature, not pressure. The temperature difference between 15 psi and 9 psi is about 1 degree (I found a formula online that actually calculates it) so the difference is cooking time is negligible. Everything I have cooked in the cooker, I've just followed the recipe, and it has come out fine.
> 
> The only drawback I've discovered with the Fagor is that the slow cooker has one temperature: low (my old crockpot had high and low). My husband tried to cook a beef stew last weekend and put it in for 6 hours on low and it wasn't nearly enough time. Probably he would have been better off to just find a pressure cooker beef stew recipe and make it that way.
> 
> L


Thanks once again Leslie! I do have a crock pot but the thing is a monster! Perfect for picnics or parties when you need to bring a boat load of food but too big for family cooking. It does have three settings though, high, low, and warm. Oh I can see myself going straight for pressure cooking! Like I said earlier, anything to get the job done faster!!! That, and I get so bored with cooking the same ol' same ol' so the new recipes should make things interesting. =)


----------



## Leslie

Since we were hijacking the rice cooker thread, I went ahead and split out the pressure cooker comments and links.

So...for those who have a pressure cooker or are thinking about getting one, this is the place to chat. As I have mentioned elsewhere, I bought my husband a Fagor 3-in-1 for Christmas and we love it. So far we've only used the pressure cooker and slow cooker functions. I just keep making rice in my Zo.

I do think my husband is coming around to the idea of pressure cooking. For today (for the Super Bowl) he wanted to make barbecued pulled pork. In the slow cooker, all the recipes said cook for 10-12 hours. He found a pressure cooker recipe that takes 1.5 hours, so he has decided to go with that.   He's off at the store right now buying the ingredients.

When I get the recipe from him, I'll post it here.

I am also going to make some double-corn cornbread using the famous Kitchen Aid mixer. Yum!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I don't use mine anymore, but when I did a lot of cooking, it was indispensable.  Stew in 15 minutes, pot roast in 20, rice in 1.

Just don't try to cook pea soup or applesauce in it.  Maybe you can in the newer ones, but when I used them, those two items could cause it to explode.  Never had the problem myself, but my Mom had to repair and paint the ceiling twice.  

Good luck.


----------



## Leslie

Actually, split pea soup was one of the first things we made in the Fagor and it came out great. The secret is to put some oil in the soup, which keeps it from boiling over -- similar to putting oil in the boiling water for cooking pasta.

L


----------



## Leslie

Here's the recipe my husband found for the *Pressure Cooker Pulled Pork*. We'll be making it later today and I'll report back. When he went to the grocery store, all he could find were pork roasts @ $2.39/lb. So he asked the butcher about pork butt. The butcher specially cut it for him. Four pounds @ $.99. Good thing he asked!

*Pressure Cooker Pulled Pork*

to serve 6

Ingredients

½ cup Apple Cider Vinegar
½ cup Ketchup
⅓ cup Brown Sugar
½ cup Pan Drippings
1 Tablespoon Prepared Mustard (like Dijon)
2 pinches Salt
⅓ cup Sugar
2 teaspoons Smoked Paprika
2 teaspoons Dry Mustard
1 teaspoon Salt
1 bottle Beer
1 cup Water
3 pounds Pork Butt

Preparation Instructions


Mix together in a bowl the sugar, smoked paprika, dry mustard, and a teaspoon of salt.
Mix and rub on the outside of the pork butt. I cut my pork in half before I put the rub on, so it will fit into my pressure cooker. The pork should not touch the pressure cooker lid.
Add water and beer to pressure cooker. Place a stainless steel steamer basket in the bottom of your pressure cooker. This prevents the pork from sitting in the liquids in the bottom of the pressure cooker. Place pork in basket, and seal the lid. Bring to high pressure and cook for 80 minutes. Use the cold water method to release the pressure. (Note from Leslie: on the Fagor, just turn the knob to release the pressure.)
Remove from pressure cooker, set in bowl and use two forks to shred the pork.
Pour off all but 1/2 cup of the drippings from the pressure cooker. Put pressure cooker on a medium heat (without the lid on) and add ketchup, brown sugar, prepared mustard, and apple cider vinegar. Use a silicone spatula or wooden spoon, making sure to scrape the bottom of the pot to incorporate any drippings sticking to the bottom on the pan.
Turn heat down and simmer for 10 minutes. Taste for seasoning. I have found that this bbq sauce tastes strongly of vinegar at this point. Don't worry; it will mellow out once you mix it in with the pulled pork.
Add bbq sauce to the pork a bit at a time. You may not want or need all of it. It depends on your taste. I use all of mine, but I really love sauce! This is best served straight away on white buns. Enjoy.


----------



## 908tracy

Great idea Leslie! (Sorry for hijacking the Rice Cooker thread.) 

I must try that pulled pork recipe, it sounds delish!!! I will share some as well after I get it and begin using it. 

Edited to add...Wow! I ordered it just this morning and it has shipped already! =)


----------



## Leslie

908tracy said:


> Edited to add...Wow! I ordered it just this morning and it has shipped already! =)


Gotta love Amazon shipping....


----------



## Rasputina

I've had an innova for almost 20 years. I basically only use it for cooking dried beans though. Mine is not electric, I use it on the stove and yes it's a jiggletop.


----------



## dollcrazy

Oh No! another thread to get sucked into.


----------



## Leslie

The pulled pork was quite tasty. I'll definitely make that again.

I made cornbread to go with it and it was sort of flat and strange looking. It tasted okay, though. This morning I double-checked the recipe and realized I left the baking powder out. Duh! No wonder it was flat.

L


----------



## 908tracy

Rasputina,
Time to dig it out and start making more things (posted here) in it! 

dollcrazy,
I felt the same way. I was interested in the rice cooker thread but thought, "How often can I make my family eat rice?" Saw this 3 in 1 cooker and knew I had to have it! 

Leslie,
So glad the pulled pork was tasty. I can't wait to try it! LOL @ omitted the baking powder. I've done it a million times myself! Keep those recipes coming....cooker should be here any day now.


----------



## rho

I want one but have to get over the whole fear it will explode thing - one of my friends uses her old one all the time too...


----------



## 908tracy

Explode? Oh my goodness, I thought Gertie Kindle was just kidding! Guess I will have to read that manual well when it gets here, and remember to use the oil as Leslie suggested.


----------



## geoffthomas

I will be interested to hear any further experiences.
Already have a nice rice cooker.
So the real attraction would be the pressure cooking.
Have heard a lot of nice things in the past.


----------



## Leslie

908tracy said:


> Explode? Oh my goodness, I thought Gertie Kindle was just kidding! Guess I will have to read that manual well when it gets here, and remember to use the oil as Leslie suggested.


The cookbook has the history and explains why the old ones were prone to exploding, but the news ones aren't. You'll be safe.

L


----------



## Cindy416

From what I can tell, the new electric pressure cookers can't explode, as the pressure releases automatically or can't build up too high. (I don't remember which, as I researched electric pressure cookers last summer.)  The first thing that I fixed in mine was a corned beef brisket that I'd frozen last March. The first one was really tough, which is unusual given the way that I usually fix them. I'd about given up on fixing the other one that I had, but decided to try it in my electric pressure cooker. It turned out great!


----------



## Leslie

We've made corned beef a couple of times and it has come out really great.

L


----------



## Rasputina

908tracy said:


> Rasputina,
> Time to dig it out and start making more things (posted here) in it!


LOL My problem is that most of the dishes that people would use a pressure cooker for I much prefer low and slow on the bbq, like pulled pork and brisket all those tough cuts are traditional bbq fare in my family. I'd get shot for considering doing it inside LOL


----------



## rho

908tracy said:


> Explode? Oh my goodness, I thought Gertie Kindle was just kidding! Guess I will have to read that manual well when it gets here, and remember to use the oil as Leslie suggested.


Oh I'm sorry -- I know that the new ones don't have the problems the old ones did - intellectually I know it I just have to convince myself because I am old enough to remember the old ones ..... honestly it won't be a problem and I most likely will buy one after dithering about 6 months about it - like I did my keurig 

You are going to love it and I am going to be pea green with envy ...

edited to add that the one you got is the one I want to get and will be getting eventually


----------



## Tripp

aaackkkkk........another kitchen gadget.....      I have been wanting a pressure cooker for about a year.  But I was trying to resist temptation since I got a rice cooker and a bread maker this year.  And DH and I got a Keurig, thankfully before the thread.  So, I don't think I can justify it, unless I can convince DH to get it for me for my B-day...  You guys are just plain wicked...LOL


----------



## 908tracy

Oooooooooo! It's here!!!

I am so excited to start using it. With our snow coming I won't be getting to do that until the weekend at the earliest. I need to shop first which usually happens on Fridays. Between now and then I will read the book and check out the cook book. =)


----------



## rho

what are you planning on doing for your first meal in it?


----------



## 908tracy

Good question rho!  I've just read the manual that came with it and so far I am quite impressed. I am loving the all in one! 

The sweet tooth I have is crying out for some homemade rice pudding. =) I have never made it before and am excited to see that I can now!!!

I have until Friday(food shopping day) to look through the cook book and decide on something. I will definately let you know though. =)  Thanks for asking!


----------



## Neo

Aaaargh, I JUST got my new rice cooker today (love it by the way, making rice tomorrow for lunch and maybe some rice pudding in the afternoon - I'm right there with you 908tracy!!!!), and while I love it and am super excited about my new toy, I'm already lusting after the 3 in 1 pressure cooker  !!!! Shoot me  !


----------



## Leslie

I made pressure cooker beef stroganoff last night and it was delicious

*Beef Stroganoff*

2 Tbsp butter
1 small onion, chopped
8 oz. fresh mushrooms, sliced
1 1/2 lbs beef round steak, cut into 3" x 1/2" strips
1/2 cup red wine
28 oz. beef broth
1 Tbsp. Worcestershire sauce (I used ketchup)
fresh ground pepper

Melt the butter in the pressure cooker over high heat. Add mushrooms and onions, cook until soft. Remove from pan. Add meat, cook until brown. Remove. Deglaze the pan with red wine. Return mushrooms, onions, and beef; add beef broth, Worcestershire sauce, and pepper. Mix well. Cover and put on high pressure; cook at high for 8 minutes. When done, turn the valve to release.

Add to the pan 3 cups of wide egg noodles. Cover and bring up to pressure, cook 6 minutes. Let pressure release naturally. Remove cover, stir, add 1 cup sour cream. Serve.

If I had been thinking, I would have sprinkled some chopped parsley on top. Oh well, next time.

L


----------



## 908tracy

Oh Leslie, that sounds so wonderful!!!

Neo,
I just ran to the pantry wanting some homemade rice pudding....only kind in there is Minute Rice!   My sweet tooth will carry on. Enjoy yours, and please let us know how it was!


----------



## Leslie

908tracy said:


> Oh Leslie, that sounds so wonderful!!!


It was delicious...and it heats up really well in the microwave for lunch the next day.

The recipe says it serves four. We served four at dinner last night and I had a very generous serving for lunch today.

L


----------



## Neo

908tracy said:


> Neo,
> I just ran to the pantry wanting some homemade rice pudding....only kind in there is Minute Rice!   My sweet tooth will carry on. Enjoy yours, and please let us know how it was!


Just to report back that while I made (excellent, if I say so myself !) Thai Jasmine rice for lunch today, I didn't end up making rice pudding after all . I just realized that I'm going on a work trip on Friday for a week, and that there was no way I could eat it all before I left . BUT it will be the first thing (along with risotto) that I will make when I'm back 

So now it's on you to let me know how it goes this week-end


----------



## JeanThree

Will someone with the Fagor 3-1 please cook rice  and steel-cut oatmeal in it and tell me if I can really only buy 1 machine instead of the rice machine and a pressure cooker?? Does it do it all and do it well??  Thanks !!!!


----------



## 908tracy

I will be tweaking things a bit to my liking. I used the recipe in the Lorna Sass recipe book and although my DBF liked it a lot, I would like more liquid in mine. Next time I will use more milk. 

The cooking (surprisingly enough it called for using pressure, not rice) was amazingly fast. I was so impressed with this and can only imagine how cool it will be to cook a meal in it. I can't wait!

The clean up was also FAST. Definitely worth every dollar spent.

So, JeanThree, I do believe you really can do it all with one machine!!!   

Here is the recipe I used today...

Rice Pudding

2 Tablespoons unsalted butter

1 1/2 cups uncooked long grain white rice

2 cups milk
2cups water
1/2 cups raisins
Generous pinch of salt
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon\generous 1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground nutmeg
1/3 to 1/2 cup firmly packed brown sugar
1 Tablespoons molasses
1/4 cup heavy cream or half and half
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 teaspoon grated lemon zest

Heat butter in cooker. Stir in the rice, taking care that all the grains are coated with the butter. Immediately stir in the milk, water, raisins, salt, and spices. Distribute 1/3 cup brown sugar and the molasses on top. Do not stir.
Lock the lid in place and over high heat bring up to high pressure. Adjust the heat to maintain high pressure and cook for three minutes. Let the pressure drop naturally for seven minutes. Quick release any remaining pressure. Remove the lid, tilting it away from you to allow steam to escape.
If the rice is too chewy for your taste, replace cover and let it continue to cook in the residual heat for another minute or two, stirring in a few tablespoons of warm water if the mixture seems quite dry. SWhen done, stir in the heavy cream, vanilla, and lemon zest. Adjust the seasonings, adding extr brown sugar and spices to taste. Serve warm!


----------



## 908tracy

I guess my post was too long as it cut off the whole first part of it!

I cannot believe how impressed I am by this machine! The speed of it is amazing, and the clean up is equally as impressive.    Oh I cannot wait to try other things!!!


Neo,

The rice pudding was very good!   Please let us know how yours is  when you return from your trip. =) 

LOVE THIS MACHINE!!!!


----------



## Leslie

JeanThree said:


> Will someone with the Fagor 3-1 please cook rice and steel-cut oatmeal in it and tell me if I can really only buy 1 machine instead of the rice machine and a pressure cooker?? Does it do it all and do it well?? Thanks !!!!


I'll try to do this Jean and get back to the thread....

L


----------



## Leslie

Last night I made risotto from the recipe that came with the Fagor. Yum yum yum and easy, too.

*Pressure Cooker Risotto*

2 Tbsp olive oil
1/4 cup chopped onion or shallots
1 cup Arborio (risotto) rice
2 cups chicken broth
1/4 cup white wine
a generous pinch of saffron threads
1/4 cup grated hard cheese, such as Parmesan or Romano (freshly grated is best)
1/4 cup chopped parsley

Using the brown function of the pressure cooker, cook rice and onion in the olive oil until onion is translucent--about 5 minutes. Add broth, wine, and saffron. Cover and lock the pressure cooker, turn knob to pressure and set to pressure cook at high for 10 minutes. When the timer goes off, release the pressure with the knob and remove the cover. Stir in cheese and parsley and serve immediately.

Delicious!


----------



## 908tracy

*Quick Barbequed Chicken*

4 lg chicken breasts
2 cups of barbeque sauce
1 onion
1 green pepper (optional)
1/2 cup water

Rub chicken with some garlic powder, salt and pepper and brown in some oil in cooker on brown setting. Remove chicken to a plate. Add coursely chopped onions and return the chicken and any juices to the cooker. Add the water. Pour the barbeque sauce over the top of the chicken and add approx. 2 tablespoons of brown sugar over the top. Do not stir. Bring up to high pressure and cook for 20 mins. (These were large chicken breasts, recipe called for 9 mins with smaller chicken parts, after 9 mins the breasts weren't done so I cooked them an additional 11 mins) After cooking, quick release the pressure by turning knob to steam.
If the sauce is too thin, just reduce it by cooking down with lid off and stir until thicker.

This one's a winner!!!


----------



## 908tracy

*Vanilla Rice Pudding*

2 cups milk
1/2 cup heavy cream
1 cup long grain rice
1/2 cup sugar
2 teaspoons vanilla extract

Add all ingredients and cook on rice setting. Release pressure and serve warm. I add cinnamon as well.

*Leslie, rice was a bit crunchy on the ends. Question please? If I would let it pressure down naturally next time instead of quick release, would that work to make rice a bit softer?*


----------



## Leslie

908tracy said:


> *Leslie, rice was a bit crunchy on the ends. Question please? If I would let it pressure down naturally next time instead of quick release, would that work to make rice a bit softer?*


I suspect it would. Or even if you waited 5 minutes and then released the pressure.

L


----------



## Jane917

Whodathunk I would have found a pressure cooker thread on the Kindle Boards? What fun! I have the Cuisinart electric Pressure Cooker, and love it. Ihave made some very good pot roasts, much better than come out of my crockpot (which also gets a lot of use). I also have one of the Lorna Sass cookbooks. The pc makes great risotto, even better than my rice cooker. Don't tell me there is a rice cooker thread too?  Tonight I am making mac and cheese in my rice cooker.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Whodathunk I would have found a pressure cooker thread on the Kindle Boards? What fun! I have the Cuisinart electric PC, and love it. Ihave made some very good pot roasts, much better than come out of my crockpot (which also gets a lot of use). I also have one of the Lorna Sass cookbooks. The pc makes great risotto, even better than my rice cooker. Don't tell me there is a rice cooker thread too?  Tonight I am making mac and cheese in my rice cooker.


Welcome, Jane! There is a very active rice cooker thread. Also one on Kitchen Aid mixers. We love our gadgets around here and we also love to cook!

L


----------



## 908tracy

Thanks Leslie!

Welcome Jane! Oh please share some of your recipes with us. I am brand new at pc'ing and loving it. I appreciate all the recipes and help I can get. =)


----------



## Leslie

My husband decided to use the Fagor to make a slow cooked beef stew. He loaded it up, turned it on for 9 hours and went off to work. He didn't discover til he got home that "warm" is not the same thing as "low" (the slow cooker button). Sigh... So he turned the slow cooker on for 3 hours. The potatoes were still hard as rocks. Then he turned it on to pressure and pressure cooked it for 10 minutes and let the pressure come down naturally. That seemed to do the trick.

I'm not sure I'd recommend thrice cooked beef stew as the approach to take, but it did work in this particular case. LOL.

L


----------



## 908tracy

LOL @ Leslie's hubby!  I give him points for trying, and of course learning along the way. 

I admit I've had to pc things again for a few extra minutes, or realized "hey, this would be better if I had let it pressure down naturally" along the way as well. =)

Hope your stew was tasty!


----------



## Cindy416

I have a 5-qt. electric pressure cooker, but really feel as if it's a bit too small. Do any of you have both a 5 and 6 qt. pressure cooker? I'm trying to figure out if there'd be enough difference in the two to warrant buying a larger one. I'm sure there would be times when I could use both at the same time, possibly in different capacities. Since the cookers can only be filled to 50% or 60% capacity, it seems as if that extra quart could be noticeable.


----------



## 908tracy

Sorry Cindy, I do not have both. Just looked at mine and I am not sure which one I have! But it sure works well, I just love it and my family always requests the Quick Barbequed Chicken recipe I posted above!


----------



## Cindy416

908tracy said:


> Sorry Cindy, I do not have both. Just looked at mine and I am not sure which one I have! But it sure works well, I just love it and my family always requests the Quick Barbequed Chicken recipe I posted above!


Your recipe looks quick and delicious. I'll Jane to give it a try soon. Thanks!


----------



## Forster

Holy smokes how did I miss this thread, lol.

I bought this set (Kuhn Rikon) a month ago on a whim, love it. The cookware is exquisite, though the Mrs. had to roll her eyes (nicely) at me when I brought it home.



I also bought four cook books written by Lorna Sass who seems to be the pressure cooker queen.

I'm just getting time now to learn my way around pressure cooking.


----------



## 908tracy

Forster,

Happy to see another face on this thread! Maybe you could share some of your favorite recipes with us as well?


----------



## dpinmd

Newbie possibly jumping on the bandwagon here...

I've been intrigued by the idea of a pressure cooker for a while now, but haven't taken the plunge.  I've been thinking about replacing my slow-cooker with a newer model (actually, the plan was to move my current slow-cooker to our camper and get a newer one for home), so now I'm wondering if I should get the 3-in-1 instead of just another slow-cooker.  Or am I better off keeping my slow-cooker and buying just a 1-function pressure cooker?  (I already have a rice cooker, LOL!)  Those of you with the 3-in-1, do you find that the slow-cooker function works as well as a regular slow-cooker?  (I read one review that said the meat doesn't get as "fall-apart tender.")  Also, what about larger items like roasts or whole chickens?  Will those fit in the (round) 6-quart 3-in-1, or will I still need my oval slow-cooker?

I'd appreciate any advice or suggestions you can offer!


----------



## Leslie

I really like my 3-in-1 because it is a good size for our family and the pressure cooker works great. The slow cooker seems to have one temp (low) and I don't think it works quite as well as a dedicated crockpot. If you have a crockpot that is working (mine broke, that's why I looked into the 3-in-1) and you have a rice cooker, a dedicated pressure cooker might be better for you.

If you have an electric stove, you might want to look at an electric-plug-in-the-wall PC because stove top PCs don't work so well on electric burners. If you have gas, then the stove top models are fine.

L


----------



## Jane917

My pressure cooker is electric because I have an electric smooth top stove. I love it, though I really haven't pulled it off the shelf yet. Maybe time for a roast this weekend.


----------



## Cindy416

Jane917 said:


> My pressure cooker is electric because I have an electric smooth top stove. I love it, though I really haven't pulled it off the shelf yet. Maybe time for a roast this weekend.


I have a cooktop, too, so have an electric pressure cooker. (I'd probably have one anyway because of the ease of use, lack of attention needed, and the automatic keep warm feature.) I bought my pc last summer, in hopes of using it to make Sunday dinner easier to put on the table after church. Then, my brother-in-law, who was always a Sunday dinner guest, decided to move to Ohio. My husband and I don't need huge meals, so I suddenly found myself without anyone for whom to cook big meals with lots of leftovers. I put my pc on a shelf, and it sat there for months. (It's pretty heavy, and I have fought pinched nerve issues since before Thanksgiving.)

The other day, I decided that I'd use my pc often if it were on my kitchen counter, rather than stashed away in the far reaches of my home. Lo and behold, my pc now has its own space (next to my Sanyo rice cooker, which I love, but which could probably be replaced by my pc). Although the pc could take the place of my rice cooker, which I use for many foods in addition to rice, I think I'll keep them side-by-side for now. I've been bemoaning the fact that my pc is only 5 qt. capacity, but I'm thinking that I'll probably be buying a larger capacity electric pc for those occasions when I need to fix larger quantities. (I'm a gadgetaholic, LOVE to cook, and can rationalize anything.

I did an arm roast with an envelope of dry onion soup mix, a can of mushroom soup, and 1.5 c. water for 45 minutes at high pressure the other night, and it was delicious. I'd like to do an entire chicken in mine, but don't know that it's big enough to hold one without exceeding the 60% full rule. Hmmmm. Yet another reason to buy a larger electric pc.


----------



## 908tracy

Cindy,

Welcome and thank you for that recipe. It sounds delicious! My DBF loves my stove top roasts, but it's too hot in the summer months to make one and let it cook all day long. I am looking forward to being able to make one (probably several) in my pc that we can enjoy this summer! 

dpinmd,

Jump away! The more the merrier, and also remember to share those recipes with us. I have the Lorna Sass pc cookbook, but always love to hear others recipes and try them out as well. =) I have both the 3 in 1 pc and a regular oval crock pot. I have not tried the slow cooking feature in my pc yet so I cannot advise on that one.


----------



## Cindy416

908tracy said:


> Cindy,
> 
> Welcome and thank you for that recipe. It sounds delicious! My DBF loves my stove top roasts, but it's too hot in the summer months to make one and let it cook all day long. I am looking forward to being able to make one (probably several) in my pc that we can enjoy this summer!
> 
> dpinmd,
> 
> Jump away! The more the merrier, and also remember to share those recipes with us. I have the Lorna Sass pc cookbook, but always love to hear others recipes and try them out as well. =) I have both the 3 in 1 pc and a regular oval crock pot. I have not tried the slow cooking feature in my pc yet so I cannot advise on that one.


My biggest problem (if you can call it that) when I cook is trying to decide what method to use for what I'm cooking. I love to do pot roasts in a slow oven for hours, but the electric p.c. won out the other afternoon because my husband was in the field. The roast cooked to perfection, and then was still nice and warm when he finally came in at 10 p.m. I knew I couldn't keep the roast in the oven nearly that long. I didn't think I had time to use the slow cooker, and the rice cooker might or might not have the roast ready by the time he came in. (With farmers, dinner might need to be served at 6 or at 10. At least the p.c. could rise to the challenge.)


----------



## dpinmd

I am such a lemming. I just bought the Fagor 3-in-1! I thought about getting the stovetop kind (I have a gas stove), but I didn't like the idea of leaving it unattended on with an open flame beneath it. (Nor did I want to have to stay in the kitchen for the whole cooking time.) Once I decided on an electric model, the 3-in-1 wasn't much more expensive than the single-function cookers, so I decided to go with the 3-in-1. I guess I'll just see whether I think it can replace my rice cooker and my slow cooker, or whether I still want to keep them.

I also ordered Lorna Sass' _Pressure Perfect_ -- anyone care to suggest a recipe from that book to be my first PC meal?


----------



## Leslie

dpinmd said:


> I am such a lemming. I just bought the Fagor 3-in-1! I thought about getting the stovetop kind (I have a gas stove), but I didn't like the idea of leaving it unattended on with an open flame beneath it. (Nor did I want to have to stay in the kitchen for the whole cooking time.) Once I decided on an electric model, the 3-in-1 wasn't much more expensive than the single-function cookers, so I decided to go with the 3-in-1. I guess I'll just see whether I think it can replace my rice cooker and my slow cooker, or whether I still want to keep them.
> 
> I also ordered Lorna Sass' _Pressure Perfect_ -- anyone care to suggest a recipe from that book to be my first PC meal?


I bought two cookbooks when I bought my Fagor, so I get the recipes mixed up in my mind (I am not at home). But I think it was Lorna Sass' book that had the really good and easy curry recipe, using the curry stuff in a jar (boy, am I clear...LOL). You dump chicken (or beef or pork or shrimp, the book has variations) in the cooker with some coconut milk, the curry stuff, and chopped onion. Pressure cook for a short time (something like 8 minutes) and then add peas and yogurt. I also throw in some raisins. That's about it. Very good...serve with rice cooked in your rice cooker.

I believe Lorna also has the recipe for corned beef which we've made a bunch of times over the past few months.

L


----------



## 908tracy

dpinmd,

Congratulations on your Fagor 3 in 1. You are going to LOVE it!!!  So easy to use, the clean up is wonderful, I just can't say enough good things about it. You did exactly what I did.....reading the rice cooker thread got me going in the first place, then Miss Leslie (i do believe it was you ma'am) mentioned the benefits of having the three in one. Seemed like a no brainer to me after looking into it! I didn't know it even existed until then, so "thank you Leslie!" 

Enjoy!


----------



## Forster

Mmm, just cooked some salmon in my pressure cooker.  Turned out quite well.  Sorry no recipe.


----------



## dpinmd

Woo hoo -- my Fagor 3-in-1 should be arriving today!!! I'm so excited to try it out! Are there any good websites with PC recipes that you all recommend? For my slow-cooker, I *love* crockpot365.blogspot.com. I'd love to find a similar website for PC recipes!! (And is there any kind of formula or rule of thumb as to how to convert a slow-cooker recipe to a pressure cooker, and/or what kinds of slow-cooker recipes will work in a PC and what kinds won't?)


----------



## Cindy416

dpinmd said:


> Woo hoo -- my Fagor 3-in-1 should be arriving today!!! I'm so excited to try it out! Are there any good websites with PC recipes that you all recommend? For my slow-cooker, I *love* crockpot365.blogspot.com. I'd love to find a similar website for PC recipes!! (And is there any kind of formula or rule of thumb as to how to convert a slow-cooker recipe to a pressure cooker, and/or what kinds of slow-cooker recipes will work in a PC and what kinds won't?)


Congrats on the Fagor 3-in-1. I was going to buy one, but I wanted a larger one, so I bought a Wolfgang Puck 7 qt. one from HSN. (I already have his 5-qt. one, and I like it. It's just not large enough for some of the things that I'll be wanting to fix in it, like heads of cauliflower, artichokes, and corn on the cob, as well as larger roasts and chickens.) I am sure there'll be times when I'll use both, and maybe even my rice cooker, for one meal.

As for your question about websites, you'll find some when you Google the subject. There are 2 Yahoo groups that deal specifically with pressure cookers (mostly the electric ones, although the basic procedures are the same for both electric and stovetop kinds.) There's a group called *All-Pressure Cooking* and another one called *WP_Pressure_Cooking_Recipes*. Although the WP one is mostly about Wolfgang Puck pressure cookers, I'm sure there are users of other kinds there, too. With the WP ones, the meat setting refers to high and the vegetable setting refers to low pressure. The rice setting is high pressure, automatically programmed for 6 minutes, I think.

If you go to Yahoo and find groups, then search for pressure cookers. I belong to a number of Yahoo groups, several of which deal with small kitchen appliances.


----------



## dpinmd

Awesome, thanks Cindy!!!


----------



## Cindy416

dpinmd said:


> Awesome, thanks Cindy!!!


You're very welcome!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Cindy416 said:


> Congrats on the Fagor 3-in-1. I was going to buy one, but I wanted a larger one, so I bought a Wolfgang Puck 7 qt. one from HSN. (I already have his 5-qt. one, and I like it.


Cindy416,
I also ordered the Wolfgang Puck 7 quart (in blue) this weekend when he was on. It shipped out today. I'm glad to hear you already own his 5qt. and like it. I'm looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Cindy416

Kindled Spirit said:


> Cindy416,
> I also ordered the Wolfgang Puck 7qt. (in blue) this weekend when he was on. It shipped out today. I'm glad to hear you already own his 5qt. and like it. I'm looking forward to trying it out.


I ordered the red one. (Thought it might be pretty at Christmas if I decide to use it as a buffet warmer.) I bought the 5-qt. on sale at Dillard's last summer, a bit impulsively. Had I thought about it more, I'd have probably reached the conclusion that 5-qts. is too small. That said, I fixed a small arm roast in it last week, and there was ample room for the meat. When I fixed corned beef and vegetables last fall, I had to do the corned beef first and then the veggies separately while the corned beef "rested." It would have been much more convenient to throw the veggies in for the last 5 minutes of brisket cooking time.

Be sure to check out the Yahoo pc groups, especially the Wolfgang Puck one. You'll find lots of good ideas there. Deb Murray's pressure cooker cookbook is a good way to become accustomed to some of the things that you can do with your pc.

I see that mine has shipped, too. Hope it gets here soon. (I almost bought another black one so that my husband wouldn't particularly notice the difference and figure out that I bought another one. Since he loves my cooking, though, and he buys things that he needs/wants on the farm to make like better and more productive, I decided it won't matter. I'm sure I'd have to show off the new one to him anyway. It's not that he would care, but he'd do a "mental eye roll" (to quote Stephanie Plum) the first time he saw the new one in action. Wait until he sees both pressure cookers and maybe even my rice cooker in action simultaneously. (He DID say "for better or worse" almost 36 years ago in front of a church full of relatives, friends, and God.)


----------



## Cindy416

Kindled Spirit said:


> Cindy416,
> I also ordered the Wolfgang Puck 7qt. (in blue) this weekend when he was on. It shipped out today. I'm glad to hear you already own his 5qt. and like it. I'm looking forward to trying it out.


I see that my new WP 7 qt. will be delivered on Thursday, which is earlier than I thought I'd get it. Hope you get yours soon, too.


----------



## Marguerite

OK, I have to jump in here and start asking questions.  I saw a cooking show on which they used a pressure cooker to cook chicken in 8 minutes.  I thought AHA I have to get a pressure cooker.  When shopping, I found that they were over $100 and thought how can I afford to buy another gadget when I am still paying for my Kindle habit ( I will not kick that one!).  I also have two slow cookers and I use them both.  I don't think that I can justify a rice cooker because I can't get me family to eat rice.  I love it and they tolerate it at best.  What size do you think that I will need for a family of four and which would you all recommend?  I need help convincing myself that this is a purchase that would really pay for itself and be worth having to find a place to put it.  I am so intrigued by the idea of it.


----------



## Leslie

Marguerite said:


> OK, I have to jump in here and start asking questions. I saw a cooking show on which they used a pressure cooker to cook chicken in 8 minutes. I thought AHA I have to get a pressure cooker. When shopping, I found that they were over $100 and thought how can I afford to buy another gadget when I am still paying for my Kindle habit ( I will not kick that one!). I also have two slow cookers and I use them both. I don't think that I can justify a rice cooker because I can't get me family to eat rice. I love it and they tolerate it at best. What size do you think that I will need for a family of four and which would you all recommend? I need help convincing myself that this is a purchase that would really pay for itself and be worth having to find a place to put it. I am so intrigued by the idea of it.


You might want to think about the Fagor 3-in-1. I paid $114 and now I see it is marked down to $93. It has a pressure cooker, slow cooker, and rice cooker. It's fairly compact, the 6 qt size seems fine for our family of four (and various young people who always seem to be hanging around) and it's very easy to clean.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Cindy416 said:


> I see that my new WP 7 qt. will be delivered on Thursday, which is earlier than I thought I'd get it. Hope you get yours soon, too.


Cindy, I received mine yesterday. It's beautiful. Now to figure out what to cook first  I also joined the WP pressure cooker group on yahoo and ordered the Bob Warden Good Food Fast cookbook from QVC. It's arriving today. Alot of people on the HSN forum recommended Bobs book over Debs so I thought I'd go with it. Do you have a simple first recipe for me to try to get started with? Thanks for any suggestions. Hope you get your pretty red one soon


----------



## 908tracy

Marguerite,

I second Leslie's recommendation of the Fagor 3 in 1. It's the best of three worlds! Cannot beat the price either. I am using mine more and more and will look forward to making pot roasts and such this summer when it is too hot to use the stove top or oven all day long. I love mine! HTH!


----------



## Cindy416

Kindled Spirit said:


> Cindy, I received mine yesterday. It's beautiful. Now to figure out what to cook first  I also joined the WP pressure cooker group on yahoo and ordered the Bob Warden Good Food Fast cookbook from QVC. It's arriving today. Alot of people on the HSN forum recommended Bobs book over Debs so I thought I'd go with it. Do you have a simple first recipe for me to try to get started with? Thanks for any suggestions. Hope you get your pretty red one soon


I bought the Bob Warden book, and it's pretty good. I collect cookbooks, so, of course, I have 5 or 6 newer pressure cooker cookbooks. I did find that Bob Warden's recommendations on veggies seem to work best for me. I threw a big bunch of broccoli florets in my pc on Monday evening, and they were ready after 2 minutes of pressurized cooking. I took the steamer basket out, poured out the water, and then put the broccoli back into the pc and set it on keep warm. When my husband came in from the field, the broccoli was nice and warm. I did a big head of cauliflower last night. 2 minutes and it was done. (Might try 1.5 minutes next time.)

You might try a chuck or arm roast or throw in some chicken, a bit of water or broth, and some bbq sauce. I think there's a simple recipe in the BW cookbook.

I have to look up my timing for hard-cooked eggs. I used to make them in a regular pc a lot, and it only took 6 minutes for as many as the cooker would hold or I wanted to do. Not sure if I used high, medium, or low pressure.

I am going to enjoy my pcs during sweet corn season. I often have to cook a lot of corn (especially if I'm freezing it or having company), and I'll be able to load 'em up and have the corn cooked in practically no time without heating up big pots on the stove or ferrying the corn out to the grill. (I'll still grill it occasionally, though, as I love it that way.)

Am on my way out the door to school. I'll try to send you some recipes later. Have fun!


----------



## Cindy416

Kindled Spirit said:


> Cindy, I received mine yesterday. It's beautiful. Now to figure out what to cook first  I also joined the WP pressure cooker group on yahoo and ordered the Bob Warden Good Food Fast cookbook from QVC. It's arriving today. Alot of people on the HSN forum recommended Bobs book over Debs so I thought I'd go with it. Do you have a simple first recipe for me to try to get started with? Thanks for any suggestions. Hope you get your pretty red one soon


You'll never believe this. I've been waiting anxiously for my 7-qt. red WP electric pressure cooker, and it arrived today. Only problem is that there's a big dent just to the right of the control panel in the front. Of course, HSN is sold out of all colors of this pressure cooker, so I will just return it and maybe buy a 6-qt. Fagor or something similar. The WP one is the only popular 7-qt. electric p.c. that I see. I am really disappointed, as the red one is gorgeous!

I guess, in the grand scheme of things, this isn't a big deal at all, but I'm still disappointed. Glad I have my 5-qt. one.

Let me know what you've found to fix in yours, Kindled Spirit. Hope you're enjoying it.


----------



## L Brandt

I have the WP Pressure Cooker, I will not purchase anything WP... Everything is junk, especially the pressure cooker, and his pannini maker...

Save your money.


----------



## Cindy416

L Brandt said:


> I have the WP Pressure Cooker, I will not purchase anything WP... Everything is junk, especially the pressure cooker, and his pannini maker...
> 
> Save your money.


I have the 5-qt. Pc, and it works great, but I bought and returned his rice cooker last summer. I didn't think it was well-made at all. I'll probably get the Fagor 3-in-1, as the price is very good and it's bigger than what I have.


----------



## Forster

Is anybody else using stove top pressure cookers?


----------



## Neo

Forster said:


> Is anybody else using stove top pressure cookers?


Yes, me 

ETA: but I have to admit that I am sorely tempted by a 3-in-1 Fagor...


----------



## Forster

Neo said:


> Yes, me
> 
> ETA: but I have to admit that I am sorely tempted by a 3-in-1 Fagor...


Well this _is_ the official 3-in-1 Fagor enabling thread. 

I really like the stove top set I got. The pans do double duty as regular pots, they are so nice. Before getting them I never realized just how nice a good set of cookware is. The bottoms are so flat and solid it literally takes 1/2 the time to boil a pot of water vs my old pots.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Cindy416 said:


> You'll never believe this. I've been waiting anxiously for my 7-qt. red WP electric pressure cooker, and it arrived today. Only problem is that there's a big dent just to the right of the control panel in the front. Of course, HSN is sold out of all colors of this pressure cooker, so I will just return it and maybe buy a 6-qt. Fagor or something similar. The WP one is the only popular 7-qt. electric p.c. that I see. I am really disappointed, as the red one is gorgeous!
> 
> I guess, in the grand scheme of things, this isn't a big deal at all, but I'm still disappointed. Glad I have my 5-qt. one.
> 
> Let me know what you've found to fix in yours, Kindled Spirit. Hope you're enjoying it.


Oh No!! I'm so sorry to hear that. Thankfully there was nothing wrong with mine. I'm going to try the roast recipe with the C. Mushroom and dry onion soup mix. I fix that alot in the oven and it always turns out very good so I hope it's even better in the pressure cooker.

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.K26345.desc.Cooks-Essentials-6qt-Digital-Pressure-Cooker-wHinged-Lid

Here's a pretty red one at QVC. Reviews are good except some people are not satisfied with the owners manual.


----------



## Cindy416

I've been trying to remember exactly how I fixed hard-cooked eggs in the pressure cooker. In searching for the information, I came across this method. (It's different from mine, in that I put 1/2 c. water in my pc, put my eggs on the rack, and pressured them for 6 minutes. Since this recipe says to use high pressure for much less time, I'm assuming that I used low pressure. I'll be experimenting soon to see how that turns out.

In the meantime, here's a recipe that is described as, "perfect every time."

"Pressure cooker method to hard-cook eggs: Wash eggs in dish detergent to remove natural sealant. Fill pressure cooker with water that will be 1" above the egg level when you put them in. Bring to a boil, add eggs, seal and lock cover. Bring to 15 pounds, immediately remove from heat. Let sit sealed exactly 5 minutes, run under cold water and release pressure, remove eggs and run under cold water till they are cooled off."


----------



## Cindy416

Well, I finally took the leap and cooked rice in my electric pressure cooker. (I hadn't tried it yet, as I have a Sanyo rice cooker that I love.)  I have to say that the rice was absolutely perfect!. I ended up making stuffed peppers with the rice, as well as a Hungarian Casserole. (I cooked the beef cubes in the pc for the casserole, and it was delicious, too.) Not sure I'll need my rice cooker now, especially if I go ahead and order the Fagor 3-in-1 electric pc. That way, I'll have a larger pc to use most of the time, and my 5-qt. to fall back on when I need another pc.

I don't know if there are others of you on here who haven't tried rice in the pc yet, but you won't be sorry.  (I couldn't find specific directions about the timing, so I used the rice setting, which is 6 minutes, and then did a quick release of the pressure. I have several pc cookbooks, but the directions were a bit vague.)


----------



## Forster

Cindy416 said:


> I don't know if there are others of you on here who haven't tried rice in the pc yet, but you won't be sorry. (I couldn't find specific directions about the timing, so I used the rice setting, which is 6 minutes, and then did a quick release of the pressure. I have several pc cookbooks, but the directions were a bit vague.)


I've cooked brown rice in my PC, several times now. Mind boggling how much quicker and better the rice cooks vs. traditional stove top methods.


----------



## Cindy416

Well, I did it! I ordered the Fagor 3-in-1. I am really enjoying my Wolfgang Puck 5-qt. pc, but it's going to be my backup one due to its smaller capacity.

Forster, it's amazing how good (and quick) the rice is, isn't it? I've never had trouble cooking rice, but I love the rice cooker and the pc for speed and ease. I'm a kitchen gadget and small electric appliance fan, and love to cook, so you can imagine how much fun I'm having!

My daughters and I are putting together a cookbook, and I'm (we're?) going to start a blog as soon as my school is out. Since I love to cook using various methods and gadgets/appliances, it's only logical that I would have to do some serious experimentation. (I can rationalize anything!) I've used pressure cookers for years, as did my mother and grandmother, but I gave their use up when I bought my convection range with its smooth cooktop back in 2004. Once I discovered that electric pcs were available (as well as rice cookers), I began trying to figure out creative ways to use them. I may have to have a tab on my blog for each individual gadget/appliance that I love. Come to think of it, I may just be able to replace most of my small electrics that actually cook with my pressure cooker. (I still will have my Cuisinart food processors, blender, KitchenAid mixers, and my Ninja Master Food Prep.)


----------



## Neo

Forster said:


> I've cooked brown rice in my PC, several times now. Mind boggling how much quicker and better the rice cooks vs. traditional stove top methods.


Foster, would you please share how you do that in a stove top pc? Watter to rice ratio and time would be most appreciated . Can't wait to blow my Mom away with this when I go visit her this summer


----------



## Forster

Neo said:



> Foster, would you please share how you do that in a stove top pc? Watter to rice ratio and time would be most appreciated . Can't wait to blow my Mom away with this when I go visit her this summer


Certainly, I'll have to look it up when I get home for lunch. I've tried a couple of different methods, one with just enough water and more recently with extra water that you drain off when done (makes a good soup stock base). I'm leaning towards the extra water recipe right now, the rice tastes great and I don't run the risk of _not_ having enough water.


----------



## Cindy416

When I cooked my white rice (converted) in my electric pressure cooker, I actually used the rice cup that came with the cooker, as well as the water markings on the side of the insert. (With my Sanyo rice cooker, I've always measured the rice and water in my usual way.) The pressure cooker did such a great job with my rice that I'll probably use the cup/water markings after this.


----------



## dpinmd

Well, I "broke in" my brand new 3-in-1 this weekend! I decided to start slow -- the first test was corn on the cob. It came out DELICIOUS! Only 2 minutes under pressure, although longer than that when you add in the time it took to come up to pressure. But still definitely faster than waiting for a big pot of water to boil and then boiling, and I think it tasted better as well (although maybe I just got a good batch of corn).

My second test was risotto, following Lorna Sass' Basic Risotto recipe. It was wonderful and a big hit with my family -- and amazingly easy! However, now I'm intrigued by the risotto recipe in the Fagor manual -- it looks even easier because (unlike Lorna S's recipe) it doesn't require any stirring. Has anyone done a comparison of the two recipes? (I plan to soon!)

Tonight is going to be my first main dish attempt. I have the ingredients for three different recipes from _Pressure Perfect_. Anyone care to weigh in on which is either the easiest or best tasting of the following choices?
(a) Chicken Cacciatore
(b) Beef Stew (seems a bit weird on a hot almost-summer day, but my family loves beef stew!)
(c) Ziti with 3 Cheeses


----------



## Meemo

Jane917 said:


> My pressure cooker is electric because I have an electric smooth top stove. I love it, though I really haven't pulled it off the shelf yet. Maybe time for a roast this weekend.


I have an electric smooth top stove (LOVE it!) and I use a stove top pressure cooker on it with no problems. Takes a bit longer to get up to pressure than it would with a gas stove, but the bottom of my pressure cooker is nice & flat. I pulled my pressure cooker out of the pantry a few months ago, hadn't used it for ages, and remembered how great it is for my favorite comfort food, which we always just called "Stew Meat".

No actual recipe - just take a package of beef cut up for stew, toss it in some seasoned flour (I usually use either seasoned salt or my mixture of salt, garlic salt, onion salt & pepper - or these days sometimes I'll use a pack of the Country Gravy mix kind of like this







), brown it in the pressure cooker in some oil, cover it with water or beef stock, and follow your cooker's directions for cooking length for beef stew. Serve over mashed potatoes, rice or noodles. Truly my ultimate comfort food. You can fancy it up with onions, mushrooms, etc, but I like it just like this.

I used to love gas stoves for cooking (when I cooked more often) - now I love the ease of cleaning my smooth stop stove!


----------



## Cindy416

I couldn't use my old pressure cookers on my smooth cooktop, as they weren't the right sizes, were older than dirt, and were aluminum. (Any excuse for an electric one, truth be told).

I haven't tried risotto in my pc yet, but am sure it will be great. Corn on the cob is one of the reasons that I wanted a larger capacity pc. We live in the country, and when it's corn on the cob season, we eat a lot of it. Can't wait to put it in my pc.

Have fun playing with your pc, dpinmd. Keep us posted on what you make that works well.


----------



## dpinmd

Well, I made the 3-cheese Ziti yesterday, and it was REALLY yummy, but also really messy.  Not sure if I did something wrong (I followed the recipe exactly), but when I turned the knob to release the steam, tomato juice came spurting out!  Eek!  Does this mean there was too much liquid?  (The recipe calls for a 28-oz can of plum tomatoes, including the liquid, but maybe I should have omitted some of the juice?)

Besides the mess, which wasn't a huge deal in the scheme of things, the other problem is that now the gasket of my PC is "stained," the way plastic containers get stained if you store and microwave something with tomato sauce in them.  Does anyone have any tips on getting rid of the stain, or should I just not worry about it?  (When that's happened to my plastic containers, it doesn't seem to effect the flavor of the next thing I store in the container, so hopefully the same would be true with my PC gasket.)

Jane, your stew meat "recipe" sounds easy and yummy!  Will definitely try it!  Do you just use enough stock or water to "cover" the meat, or is there a particular amount you need?


----------



## Cindy416

Your ziti sounds good, dp. As for the tomato juice, was the pasta soupy or too soft? If so, I'd think you could cut down on the liquid a bit. I fixed a recipe of Deb Murray's, and it called for a 28 oz. (or so) can/jar of spaghetti sauce and 2 c. beef broth, as well as ground beef, 2-3 c. pasta, and some mozzarella. I didn't have any problem with anything spewing out, but the liquid was nearly all absorbed by the pasta.

Here's a thought: Next time, stop the cooking a minute or two early, and let the pressure begin to drop on its own. After 4 or 5 minutes, you could probably release the pressure slowly (maybe with a paper towel loosely covering the release valve). Just a thought, but I bet it would work. One thing for sure about pressure cooking is that you have to have enough liquid to allow sufficient steam and pressure to build.

I agree about Jane's stew meat "recipe," too. You have to love the convenience of this device. (My Fagor will be delivered today, and I will probably put it on the counter as a replacement for my 5-qt., which will only make appearances when I am cooking several different things at once. That happens frequently, so at least it won't be relegated to a closet for prolonged periods of time.

My gasket is a bit stained from tomatoes, too, dp. I usually clean it well with detergent and a bit of baking soda, being careful to rinse it thoroughly. You can buy a replacement gasket directly from WP, but it should function just fine. (I read somewhere that the gaskets should be replaced after about 150 uses, which seems odd, given the durability of silicone accessories used in cooking.)


----------



## Leslie

dpinmd said:


> My second test was risotto, following Lorna Sass' Basic Risotto recipe. It was wonderful and a big hit with my family -- and amazingly easy! However, now I'm intrigued by the risotto recipe in the Fagor manual -- it looks even easier because (unlike Lorna S's recipe) it doesn't require any stirring. Has anyone done a comparison of the two recipes? (I plan to soon!)


The only risotto I have made is the recipe in the Fagor manual. It tastes terrific and is easy as pie so I haven't even experimented with another recipe.

L


----------



## Cindy416

Well, my Fagor is waiting for me on the UPS driver's truck. I often meet him in town after I leave work so that he doesn't have to drive way out to the boondocks where I live. (I offered to meet him when I'm going to town anyway and it's convenient for me. He's not shirking his duty. I get my merchandise more quickly this way, anyway, and the packages aren't left on my doorstep where wild board, mountain lion(s), cats, and other wild animals might carry them off.)  

Anyway, I'm leaving here as soon as I can. Can't wait to see/use my Fagor 3-in-1!


----------



## dpinmd

Hooray, Cindy!  Enjoy!  (That's cool that you have that "arrangement" with your UPS driver!)


----------



## Cindy416

dpinmd said:


> Hooray, Cindy! Enjoy! (That's cool that you have that "arrangement" with your UPS driver!)


It works well for both of us. On the days when I won't be able to meet him in town, he just leaves the things here for me. The one before this driver actually carried everything in and put it on the step in front of the door to the utility room. Now THAT was service!

I'm getting ready to open the box now. For some reason, I have a thing about opening most boxes of things that I've ordered. I look forward to getting them, but them I hesitate to open them in case something's wrong. (Or else it's because I'm a manual reader and I want to take whatever it is out and get started with it. Wanting/having to read the manual is that extra step between something's arrival and getting to use it. This problem is most likely a result of some trauma during my childhood. LOL) Anyone have a couch and a few hours?  If didn't help that the pc that I ordered and received a week ago came with a big dent in the front. Had to package it up and then cart it to the city to the UPS store. What a hassle.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cindy, I meet my UPS driver in town too. Not to make his life easier, but because I get it faster.   My neighborhood is one of his last stops, but the car dealership about 10 minutes away is his first. If I can catch him there around 9, I don't have to wait all day. If I miss him, I can catch up with him near the post office in our small town around 12. I have his phone number too, in case I need to track him down.


----------



## Cindy416

luvmy4brats said:


> Cindy, I meet my UPS driver in town too. Not to make his life easier, but because I get it faster.  My neighborhood is one of his last stops, but the car dealership about 10 minutes away is his first. If I can catch him there around 9, I don't have to wait all day. If I miss him, I can catch up with him near the post office in our small town around 12. I have his phone number too, in case I need to track him down.


Good, Heather. Now I don't feel like such a stalker. (I have my driver's phone no., too.) I get impatient to get things, and don't like to have the sitting out in the weather. (Usually, I'm just impatient to get them. If my husband gets them first, he often leaves them in the pickup and then I can't get them until he finally gets in.)


----------



## Cindy416

Well, my Fagor 3-in-1 is here, out of the box, and ready to go. Any suggestions or tips about using it? I've gotten used to my 5-qt. Wolfgang Puck one, and it appears as if the Fagor one will be very similar.

The only problem I see is the fact that "high" is only 9 PSI, rather than 12-15, as most other pressure cookers are. I read earlier about there being very little difference between 9 and 15 PSI. I know that with my old, stovetop pressure cookers, I specifically used "medium" (9-10 PSI) and "high" (15 PSI) for different foods.

Any suggestions/tips would be great. (I love to profit from the experience of others.)


----------



## Leslie

Cindy, I did some research on the 9 vs. 15 psi issue when I first received my Fagor. The general consensus is that it shouldn't make a difference in the vast majority of recipes that you cook. The higher pressure means you have a higher temp (which is what cooks the food) but someone calculated out the difference between the two and it was something like 1 degree--which, for all intents and purposes for normal cooking, isn't going to make a bit of difference. So I wouldn't worry about adjusting recipes. Everything I have made in my Fagor I've just followed the recipe and it has come out fine. 

If you were going to notice a difference, it would be something with a very short cooking time, ie, 2 minutes. In that case, you might consider adding a minute. But the shortest thing I have cooked so far was chicken curry at 8 minutes and that has been fine.

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> Cindy, I did some research on the 9 vs. 15 psi issue when I first received my Fagor. The general consensus is that it shouldn't make a difference in the vast majority of recipes that you cook. The higher pressure means you have a higher temp (which is what cooks the food) but someone calculated out the difference between the two and it was something like 1 degree--which, for all intents and purposes for normal cooking, isn't going to make a bit of difference. So I wouldn't worry about adjusting recipes. Everything I have made in my Fagor I've just followed the recipe and it has come out fine.
> 
> If you were going to notice a difference, it would be something with a very short cooking time, ie, 2 minutes. In that case, you might consider adding a minute. But the shortest thing I have cooked so far was chicken curry at 8 minutes and that has been fine.
> 
> L


Thanks, Leslie. I remember when you posted about the difference. I decided all I'd have to do it add a few more minutes to things if I notice that they're not quite done. I often do veggies in mine, and many are ready in 1 or 2 minutes. I'll follow the guidelines in the book the first time. I think the veggies that I've done in my WP took 2 minutes, and 3 minutes is the time specified in the Fagor book. I'll just experiment and make notations.

I'm excited. (I love to cook, and am always up for an adventure.)


----------



## dpinmd

I made Lorna Sass' Chicken Cacciatore last night.  It was "okay," not my favorite -- I probably won't make it again.  (It's probably a perfectly good recipe -- I think maybe I'm just not a huge fan of Chicken Cacciatore!  My husband loved it, but he eats anything!  And my kids didn't like it much, but they're always picky.  So I don't really have a good basis to judge whether it's a good recipe or not!)


----------



## Cindy416

Chicken Cacciatore isn't my favorite food, either. I bought some chuck roasts to keep in the freezer. I'll find some creative ways to pressure cook them.    I am going to put a whole chicken in my new, larger pc at some point. That should be fun, and I'll be able to make some good stock from the bones.


----------



## Cindy416

I noticed that I didn't get a rice measuring cup with my Fagor, although I received one with my WP pc. (The WP insert has water markings for rice, as does my rice cooker.) Until last weekend, when I fixed rice in my WP pressure cooker, I hadn't used the special measuring cup anyway. With the Fagor, do you just measure the rice and water as the recipe or the bag of rice suggests? It used to be a 1 part rice to 2 parts water ratio, but I'm noticing that different kinds of rice use different ratios. Any rice suggestions would be appreciated. (I own several pressure cooker cookbooks, but non are specific to the Fagor 3-in-1.)


----------



## Cindy416

I have a question for those of you who have a Fagor 3-in-1. The other night, I filled mine with sweet corn, and then pressured it for 4 minutes on the low setting. When I manually released the pressure, it didn't seem as if much steam came shooting out. I had enough water in it for pressure to be reached, so that wasn't a problem. (I think I used between 1 and 1.5 c. of water.) Are you used to having the same situation when using low pressure? (I'm assuming that you usually use the low pressure setting for veggies.)  Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dpinmd

Meemo said:


> I pulled my pressure cooker out of the pantry a few months ago, hadn't used it for ages, and remembered how great it is for my favorite comfort food, which we always just called "Stew Meat".
> 
> No actual recipe - just take a package of beef cut up for stew, toss it in some seasoned flour (I usually use either seasoned salt or my mixture of salt, garlic salt, onion salt & pepper - or these days sometimes I'll use a pack of the Country Gravy mix kind of like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), brown it in the pressure cooker in some oil, cover it with water or beef stock, and follow your cooker's directions for cooking length for beef stew. Serve over mashed potatoes, rice or noodles. Truly my ultimate comfort food. You can fancy it up with onions, mushrooms, etc, but I like it just like this.


Meemo, I made your "stew meat" (served over noodles) last night. Easy peasy and my whole family (picky eaters included) LOVED it! Thanks so much - this will definitely be added to our regular meal rotation! I'm thinking I may add a splash of wine next time...


----------



## dpinmd

Cindy416 said:


> I have a question for those of you who have a Fagor 3-in-1. The other night, I filled mine with sweet corn, and then pressured it for 4 minutes on the low setting. When I manually released the pressure, it didn't seem as if much steam came shooting out. I had enough water in it for pressure to be reached, so that wasn't a problem. (I think I used between 1 and 1.5 c. of water.) Are you used to having the same situation when using low pressure? (I'm assuming that you usually use the low pressure setting for veggies.) Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks!


Hmm, when I did corn, I used the high pressure setting -- I've actually never used my low pressure setting. How did the corn taste? Was it cooked enough? I balled up some foil in the bottom of my PC so the corn wasn't sitting right in the water, and was cooked only by the steam. I want to get a steamer basket for my Fagor -- anyone have a link to where I can get one?


----------



## Cindy416

dpinmd said:


> Hmm, when I did corn, I used the high pressure setting -- I've actually never used my low pressure setting. How did the corn taste? Was it cooked enough? I balled up some foil in the bottom of my PC so the corn wasn't sitting right in the water, and was cooked only by the steam. I want to get a steamer basket for my Fagor -- anyone have a link to where I can get one?


My corn was cooked thoroughly, and tasted good for early-in-the-season grocery store corn-on-the-cob (that probably sat in a refrigerated unit for too long).

I have a steamer that I bought from HSN when I got my Wolfgang Puck pressure cooker. I also have a silicone steamer basket that I bought at Bed, Bath, and Beyond for practically nothing. It's soft, with handles that don't have to be connected. It keeps the food out of the water, which is the main reason to use it. Amazon.com has a lot of steamer baskets, too. Even the old stainless steel collapsible steamer baskets, which can be bought many places (Target, Wal-mart, etc.) would work.


----------



## Meemo

dpinmd said:


> Meemo, I made your "stew meat" (served over noodles) last night. Easy peasy and my whole family (picky eaters included) LOVED it! Thanks so much - this will definitely be added to our regular meal rotation! I'm thinking I may add a splash of wine next time...


I'm glad you liked it! And yep, a touch of red wine can be very good in it!


----------



## bookfiend

Was wondering if anyone has cooked a whole chicken in their fagor 3-in-1, is it big enough for that?


----------



## Leslie

dpinmd said:


> Hmm, when I did corn, I used the high pressure setting -- I've actually never used my low pressure setting. How did the corn taste? Was it cooked enough? I balled up some foil in the bottom of my PC so the corn wasn't sitting right in the water, and was cooked only by the steam. I want to get a steamer basket for my Fagor -- anyone have a link to where I can get one?


That's a great idea. If you find one, post the link here.

L


----------



## dpinmd

Leslie said:


> That's a great idea. If you find one, post the link here.


I ended up getting this one after seeing it linked/recommended in someone's Amazon review of the 3-in-1:

It just arrived yesterday (love Amazon Prime!), so I haven't had a chance to try it yet, but I'll let you know what I think once I do! I have to go back through my cookbook now and reconsider all the recipes I skipped because I didn't have a steamer insert!


----------



## Cindy416

dpinmd said:


> I ended up getting this one after seeing it linked/recommended in someone's Amazon review of the 3-in-1:
> 
> It just arrived yesterday (love Amazon Prime!), so I haven't had a chance to try it yet, but I'll let you know what I think once I do! I have to go back through my cookbook now and reconsider all the recipes I skipped because I didn't have a steamer insert!


I have a similar one that I bought at Bed, Bath, and Beyond, and it works well in my pressure cookers and my rice cooker, as well as the microwave and on the stovetop.


----------



## Jane917

Cindy416 said:


> I have a similar one that I bought at Bed, Bath, and Beyond, and it works well in my pressure cookers and my rice cooker, as well as the microwave and on the stovetop.


I have one of these! Never thought to use it in the PC. My PC came with a metal rack that I use when I want to keep food out of the liquid.


----------



## rho

Sooo.  I want one of the electric pressure cooker so much. But I am having troubles with the idea of the non-stick portion of it.  Can you all talk me out of this worry. I know I don't want a stove top unit  With summer coming and no air-conditioning I am always looking for things that don't heat up my kitchen.


----------



## Cindy416

rho said:


> Sooo. I want one of the electric pressure cooker so much. But I am having troubles with the idea of the non-stick portion of it. Can you all talk me out of this worry. I know I don't want a stove top unit With summer coming and no air-conditioning I am always looking for things that don't heat up my kitchen.


What kind of concern do you have? Are you concerned about non-stick surfaces in general? I don't worry about those things very much, but I love my pressure cookers. ( I have a Fagor 3-in-1 7 qt. and a Wolfgang Puck 5-qt.) They are amazing, and I'm really glad that I've started pressure cooking again. Once I switched from an electric range to a smooth cooktop, I could no longer use my old stovetop pressure cookers. I didn't even realize that electric ones were available until last summer. I cook meat, veggies, and even hard-cook eggs in mine. Keeps the nutrients in the food, doesn't heat up the kitchen, saves time, and is a fun and different way to cook. Don't be afraid.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

FYI, Wolfgang Puck's 5qt Electric Pressure Cooker is Today's Special ($89.90) on HSN.com Online Shopping.


----------



## rho

Cindy416 said:


> What kind of concern do you have? Are you concerned about non-stick surfaces in general? I don't worry about those things very much, but I love my pressure cookers. ( I have a Fagor 3-in-1 7 qt. and a Wolfgang Puck 5-qt.) They are amazing, and I'm really glad that I've started pressure cooking again. Once I switched from an electric range to a smooth cooktop, I could no longer use my old stovetop pressure cookers. I didn't even realize that electric ones were available until last summer. I cook meat, veggies, and even hard-cook eggs in mine. Keeps the nutrients in the food, doesn't heat up the kitchen, saves time, and is a fun and different way to cook. Don't be afraid.


Yes it is the nonstick in general concern. I probably shouldn't worry about it it is just one of those weird things ya know.


----------



## Cindy416

rho said:


> Yes it is the nonstick in general concern. I probably shouldn't worry about it it is just one of those weird things ya know.


I only worry about it when the non-stick surface is heated to high temps, like in the 500 degree range, or when it begins to peel. Once it looks like it's going to peel, I get rid of it. I noticed that my rice cooker has a titanium-coated insert, and it's great.


----------



## bookfiend

Tonight Im trying a whole chicken in my fagor.  Rinse & Dry. Brown. cook on rack with 1c liquid 25min on high pressure.  Im also making plane white rice in my rice cooker as well, about 25 min.  should be done at the same time, Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## Leslie

bookfiend said:


> Tonight Im trying a whole chicken in my fagor. Rinse & Dry. Brown. cook on rack with 1c liquid 25min on high pressure. Im also making plane white rice in my rice cooker as well, about 25 min. should be done at the same time, Ill let you know how it goes.


Hopefully between the two devices you won't blow a fuse! Keep us posted on the outcome...

L


----------



## bookfiend

I'm new to pressure cooking, so all of you veterans probably know how the chicken turned out.  Overcooked.  Not a big deal, since I'm cooking it for my dog, I set the second chicken at 25min on Low pressure, and it turned out much better.  Still trying to figure out how to translate stovetop pressure cooking recipes to electric recipes.  I guess I messed up because the stove top pressure cooker recipe didn't say what pressure to cook at. Well I had a 50/50 chance, and I guessed wrong. Oh well the dog didn't seem to mind.


----------



## Cindy416

Thought I'd revive this thread and let you know that Cooking Light magazine has a feature article this month about pressure cookers. Here's the link to the online article: http://www.cookinglight.com/cooking-101/techniques/pressure-cookers-guide-00412000068019/

I have to say that I absolutely LOVE my electric pressure cookers, and use them frequently. In fact, I'm really close to giving my wonderful Sanyo fuzzy logic rice cooker to my younger daughter since my epc cooks rice perfectly in 6 minutes and then will keep it warm, too. Can't quite give up the rice cooker yet, though, as I love it, too. (I love to cook, and am a gadget/small-kitchen-appliance-aholic.) Just thought I'd share.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thank you for reviving this thread Cindy.
I have still not made the plunge.
Have not made a selection or the commitment to pressure cooking yet.
But I enjoy the remarks posted here that provide me with insight.


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> Thank you for reviving this thread Cindy.
> I have still not made the plunge.
> Have not made a selection or the commitment to pressure cooking yet.
> But I enjoy the remarks posted here that provide me with insight.


You're welcome, Geoff. It was dying a slow death, and I felt the need to administer CPR.  That said, I love my electric pressure cookers, and use them a lot. (Back in the Dark Ages, I used an old-fashioned stovetop pressure cooker for cooking and for canning. I hated having to keep a close eye on the rocker, but the end results usually turned out great.)


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for the link to the Cooking Light article, Cindy. I just sent it off to my husband.

L


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I put this on my Amazon wish list and it said it was already on my wish list!  Hmmm!  DH is NOT paying attention!


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> Thanks for the link to the Cooking Light article, Cindy. I just sent it off to my husband.
> 
> L


You're welcome, Leslie. It's good to see a magazine like Cooking Light promote a cooking method that's as quick and healthful and pressure cooking.


----------



## Cindy416

EDIT: SOLD!

Does anyone happen to be interested in a copy of Deb Murray's electric pressure cooking book? She came out with a new one that has 30 more recipes, so, of course, I bought it. I'd love to sell the other one that I have. It's like new. I paid about $25 with s/h, but will sell it for $15, which includes priority mail. I don't know anyone else who has an electric pressure cooker, but thought someone here might like it.

http://electronics.hsn.com/perfect-pressure-cooking-by-debra-murray_p-4221748_xp.aspx


----------



## bookfiend

Made meatloaf in the elect. pressure cooker tonight 10 min on high.  2c liquid mini loafs on bottom, then my strainer on top covered in sliced potatoes Turned out great


----------



## Cindy416

I make a casserole that my mom made, but it's usually a bit time consuming. Tonight, I did everything but bake it in y electric pressure cooker.

Here's what I did if anyone is interested.
I browned about 1.25 lbs. beef cubes in some olive oil and butter. Then I added about a cup of water to which I had added about 1.5 tsp. of mushroom stock concentrate (opt.) I pressured the beef on high for 10 min. I removed the beef and the broth, and then sautéed some mushrooms. I added two cups of broth and water (total), added a cup of rice, and let the mushrooms and rice cook on the pressurized rice setting (6 min.). I usually let the pressure drop on its own, but was in a hurry tonight and ended up repeating the rice cycle, but for only 4 more minutes. I waited a minute or two, released the pressure, and the added my beef cubes, 1/2 c. Light sour cream, 1/2 c. Parmesan cheese, about a tsp. of paprika, a tablespoon of parsley, and a can of mushroom soup. I stirred it all together, poured it into a casserole dish, topped it with a bit more Parm, paprika, and parsley. I baked it at 350 degrees F. For about 25 minutes. It was delicious, and I could almost imagine my mom at the table with me.

Normally, this recipe would have taken about an hour to fix and then 25 or 30 min. to bake. This took about 50-55 minutes in all.


----------



## bookfiend

sounds yummy Cindy thanks for sharing


----------



## geoffthomas

Bumping this thread.
For a reason.
I just one-clicked my order for the Fagor 3-in-1 6qt Multi-cooker.
Looking forward to trying a bunch of stuff in it.
I love to make soups and stews so it should help.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> Bumping this thread.
> For a reason.
> I just one-clicked my order for the Fagor 3-in-1 6qt Multi-cooker.
> Looking forward to trying a bunch of stuff in it.
> I love to make soups and stews so it should help.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Way to go, Geoff! You'll love it!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well you and Leslie and the rest have shown me the way.
Now I will try to put all the wonderful guidance and recipes to use.

When I make things like chili I use my 12 quart Calphalon stock pot.
But I will be cooking the beans in the pressure cooker, you can count on it.

And for smaller things, the 6 quarts should be just fine.

Thanks again and I will post the success (or hilarious failure) here.

Just sayin......


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> Well you and Leslie and the rest have shown me the way.
> Now I will try to put all the wonderful guidance and recipes to use.
> 
> When I make things like chili I use my 12 quart Calphalon stock pot.
> But I will be cooking the beans in the pressure cooker, you can count on it.
> 
> And for smaller things, the 6 quarts should be just fine.
> 
> Thanks again and I will post the success (or hilarious failure) here.
> 
> Just sayin......


Don't forget tp take photos. You can post them here and/or on the food photos album. Can't wait to hear how you like your Fagor. I love mine!


----------



## hera

Can the Fagor 3-in-1 cook small portions?  I've been thinking about getting one since I first read this thread, but I usually cook just for myself.  6-qts seems awfully large.  Would a quart or less of food cook properly?


----------



## Cindy416

hera said:


> Can the Fagor 3-in-1 cook small portions? I've been thinking about getting one since I first read this thread, but I usually cook just for myself. 6-qts seems awfully large. Would a quart or less of food cook properly?


I think it would. I know that there are times when I fix a small quantity (although I almost always fix extra so that we'll have leftovers.) I have a 5-qt. Wolfgang Puck electric pressure cooker, but I usually use mu Fagor instead.


----------



## Leslie

geoffthomas said:


> Bumping this thread.
> For a reason.
> I just one-clicked my order for the Fagor 3-in-1 6qt Multi-cooker.
> Looking forward to trying a bunch of stuff in it.
> I love to make soups and stews so it should help.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Congratulations, Geoff! Welcome to the club. Now that fall weather has arrived, I suspect we'll be using the Fagor more often. I just need to get my husband hooked on it. He is totally hooked on the rice cooker and probably uses that 2 or 3 times/week.

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> Congratulations, Geoff! Welcome to the club. Now that fall weather has arrived, I suspect we'll be using the Fagor more often. I just need to get my husband hooked on it. He is totally hooked on the rice cooker and probably uses that 2 or 3 times/week.
> 
> L


I love my rice cooker, but have to admit that I like rice that's been cooked in my Fagor, as it's done in 6 minutes. (I am always on the fence about whether to do a natural release of pressure or a quick release when cooking rice. I have several cookbooks for the electric pressure cooker, but haven't run across the specifics on rice cooking. I usually assume that quick release would be the way to do it since it's touted as cooking rice in 6 minutes.) How do the rest of you do rice in an electric pressure cooker?


----------



## hera

Cindy416 said:


> I think it would. I know that there are times when I fix a small quantity (although I almost always fix extra so that we'll have leftovers.) I have a 5-qt. Wolfgang Puck electric pressure cooker, but I usually use mu Fagor instead.


Cool! Thanks!


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, so the UPS person kindly brought me my Fagor yesterday.
I opened the box and it looks nice and shiny.
Alas tomorrow am I have to leave for 5 days to visit relatives in OH.
Normally I would be breaking this sucker in this weekend with some interesting attempts at food.
but it will have to wait for a week.

I will post the results as soon as I have used it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Tripp

I have been wanting one of these for quite awhile and I am now researching different brands.  I want to ask for one for Christmas, but I have to be very specific or my DH will pick something I don't want.  So, I know the Fagor seems to be the favorite.  Has this held up well for everyone here?  Reading the Amazon reviews, it seems there are some people that have had their pressure cookers break after a year or so.  Though it seems to be a problem with the QVC and HSN cookers too.  So, maybe this is a small %?  And has anyone used Square Trade for their pressure cookers?

Thanks.


----------



## Cindy416

Tripp said:


> I have been wanting one of these for quite awhile and I am now researching different brands. I want to ask for one for Christmas, but I have to be very specific or my DH will pick something I don't want. So, I know the Fagor seems to be the favorite. Has this held up well for everyone here? Reading the Amazon reviews, it seems there are some people that have had their pressure cookers break after a year or so. Though it seems to be a problem with the QVC and HSN cookers too. So, maybe this is a small %? And has anyone used Square Trade for their pressure cookers?
> 
> Thanks.


I didn't get the Square Trade warranty with mine. (I don't think I knew that SQ had warranties for small appliances.) I have both a Wolfgang Puck 5-qt. electric pressure cooker and a Fagor 3-in-1. I use the Fagor the most, but am sure there will be times when I have both going. The only hesitation I had about buying the Fagor was that the high and low pressure settings were not quite the same amount of pressure that is standard. (Seems like the Fagor is 9 and 6 psi, but I'm not sure.) I haven't noticed any problems with the amount of psi that the Fagor delivers, and I'm really happy with my purchase.

I made chili in my Fagor today. I love the "brown" setting on it, and did all of my chili prep in the Fagor. I used the slow cook setting so that my chili would be ready when I got home from church, and it was perfectly cooked. (Since everything was already cooked, I didn't have to worry about the amount of time that I set it for.)


----------



## Leslie

The Fagor is 9 psi at the high setting and "standard" pressure cookers are 15 psi. I read a bunch of blogs about this since some people are under the impression that you need to cook food longer since the pressure is lower. But I finally found a site that actually had the formulas and calculated it out. The difference in time in negligible--seconds--since the difference in temperature is also negligible. Everything I've cooked, I've followed the recipe in the book (which is written for 15 psi cookers) and everything has come out just fine.

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> The Fagor is 9 psi at the high setting and "standard" pressure cookers are 15 psi. I read a bunch of blogs about this since some people are under the impression that you need to cook food longer since the pressure is lower. But I finally found a site that actually had the formulas and calculated it out. The difference in time in negligible--seconds--since the difference in temperature is also negligible. Everything I've cooked, I've followed the recipe in the book (which is written for 15 psi cookers) and everything has come out just fine.
> 
> L


I remember reading this information that you posted when I was debating buying a Fagor, and I have found no problem, either, Leslie. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Leslie

Rescuing a beef stew...

I need some opinions everyone. My mom made a big pot of beef stew last weekend. We have a "tried and true" family recipe for beef stew in the oven. She claims that she followed it exactly. Well, according to her, the vegetables were perfect but the beef was as tough as shoe leather. She says it's inedible.

So what does she do? Freeze it and give it to us! LOL

We have a bunch of young people coming over tonight. My thought is that the beef stew isn't inedible. She just forgot to do something...like cook it long enough in the oven. So, I am wondering what I can do to "rescue" this stew. My thought is to stick it in the Fagor and pressure cook it for a little while. But how long? And should I add anything? If the vegetables are perfect, will they disappear with more cooking? Should I add more vegetables? More liquid? Something else?

All ideas are welcome. It's still frozen (thawing now) so I can't taste it  or look at it yet.

Thanks in advance!

Leslie


----------



## sem

If the vegs are perfect, could you pull the meat out and pressire cook that first, then add the veggies for the last bit?


----------



## Leslie

I just looked at the partially thawed stew. As I suspected, I don't think my mother cooked it long enough. The liquid in this recipe is V-8 juice. It starts out red and when you cook it long enough, the juice turns into gravy and turns brown. I think it is still awfully red looking! Right now I have it in the Fagor on slow cook, mostly to finish thawing the stew. Once that's done, I think I'll pressure cook it for some amount of time (need to look up a recipe) to get it finished cooking.

I'll report back.

L


----------



## SongbirdVB

I have decided I **NEED** a pressure cooker.  Not quite sure why, since I cook maybe 7 times a year...  But having made the decision do I Google pressure cookers?  NO!  I come to KB and find the perfect thread!    Now to choose stovetop or electric.  And to convince my DH I must have this.  Maybe if I promise to cook once a month?

Leslie, how did the stew turn out?!


----------



## Trilby

I've been thinking of getting a pressure cooker too. The one I'm looking at is the Futura by Hawkins.









http://www.amazon.com/Futura-Hawkins-Anodized-Pressure-Cooker/dp/B000GR7776/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291248635&sr=8-1


----------



## SongbirdVB

That looks nice, but I don't want aluminum. I'm thinking stainless steel... specifically this one:



or this one:



I read something about the 8 quart only having one temp setting and that concerned me. Unless that's normal. What do I know?


----------



## Jane917

I have the Cuisinart Electric Pressure Cooker. I have a flat top stove, and think this works better for me. I am happy with my Cuisinart, but thanks for bumping this thread to remind to fire it up.


----------



## Tripp

My DH got me this for Christmas.



I had prepared for the possibility that he would get my blatant hints and got Bob Warden's book just in case.



I used it for the first time tonight and made chili. Very good. Tomorrow, black beans and rice. 

This thing is so cool.


----------



## bookfiend

Tripp, how is the cookbook? would you recommend it?


----------



## Tripp

bookfiend said:


> Tripp, how is the cookbook? would you recommend it?


Well, the chili was really good and I was going to have what was left for lunch today. However, looks like one of my boys had a midnight snack. That says something.  Most of the recipes seem easy with common ingredients (nothing exotic) so that is a plus for me.

I have earmarked a few recipes to make this week, so, I will let you know.


----------



## SongbirdVB

HALP!  

I just got a pressure cooker cookbook, and most of the recipes call for LOW pressure.  My pc has but one pressure, and it be HIGH.  Can these recipes be adjusted?  Maybe cut the cooking time?


----------



## Cindy416

SongbirdVB said:


> HALP!
> 
> I just got a pressure cooker cookbook, and most of the recipes call for LOW pressure. My pc has but one pressure, and it be HIGH. Can these recipes be adjusted? Maybe cut the cooking time?


Do you have an electric pressure cooker or a stovetop one? I'd start by cutting the cooking time in half. You can always bring the pressure back up and add a minute or two (or whatever is needed). Pressure amounts vary, from 15 psi for high to 5 or 6 for low, 9 for medium. (That's approximate.)


----------



## SongbirdVB

I have a stovetop one.  Thanks for the advice, I'll try 1/2 the time at high pressure.  A few of these recipes look really good!


----------



## Cindy416

SongbirdVB said:


> I have a stovetop one. Thanks for the advice, I'll try 1/2 the time at high pressure. A few of these recipes look really good!


You may have to experiment a bit at first, but if you take some notes about the results that you get, you will have it figured out in no time. Your veggies may only take 1/3 the time, if you are looking at such recipes.


----------



## MariaESchneider

I have a pressure cooker (stove top) and need to replace the gasket/seal on the lid.  I've looked at ACE hardware and walmart--any idea where online I could order one?


----------



## Cindy416

MariaESchneider said:


> I have a pressure cooker (stove top) and need to replace the gasket/seal on the lid. I've looked at ACE hardware and walmart--any idea where online I could order one?


Google it or try Amazon. I buy nearly everything at Amazon.


----------



## Angela

908tracy said:


> Oh man! I really need to read my kindle more and these boards a bit less.
> 
> I just one clicked the Fagor 3 in 1 and of course a pressure cooker cook book to go with it! Cooking is not amongst my favorite things to do, so anything that gets the job done faster is right up my alley. =) Hey, it'll give me more time to read the boards, cough cough, my kindle!


I have been enabled once again... I just ordered one of these!!


----------



## Leslie

Enjoy, Angela. It's a great gadget!

L


----------



## sem

My Fagor should be waiting for me at work. I've never used a pressure cooker and am a bit nervous but really want to replace the rice cooker and crock pot. Planning on pressure cooking a small pork pot roast for tomorrow night. Wish me luck!


----------



## Cindy416

Angela and sem, I'm sure you'll love your Fagors as much as many of us here love ours. Nothing to be afraid of, sem, and they now have really good safety features. You'll be fine, and you'll love it. Remember to go with less time if you're unsure of how long to cook something. It's very easy to stop the cooking, check the food, and then cook it for a bit longer if need be. If you have time, and it works with your pork recipe, use the brown feature of your Fagor to caramelize the outside of your roast before you cook it. The appearance and flavor will be greatly enhanced if you do that.

Good luck!


----------



## crebel

Okay, I have been following this thread since it was started almost a year ago.  I have been lusting after the F3-in-1 because I also have a flat-top, electric stove which, because of the way the heat "cycles" doesn't create a steady enough heat for my pressure cooker.

I read back through everything this morning, and haven't seen anyone mention whether they use the 3-in-1 for canning low acid foods for which a water bath is insufficient.  Anyone use their electric pressure cooker for canning?  If so, how do you like it?


----------



## MariaESchneider

crebel said:


> Okay, I have been following this thread since it was started almost a year ago. I have been lusting after the F3-in-1 because I also have a flat-top, electric stove which, because of the way the heat "cycles" doesn't create a steady enough heat for my pressure cooker.
> 
> I read back through everything this morning, and haven't seen anyone mention whether they use the 3-in-1 for canning low acid foods for which a water bath is insufficient. Anyone use their electric pressure cooker for canning? If so, how do you like it?


I'd be interested in this answer as well.


----------



## Cindy416

MariaESchneider said:


> I'd be interested in this answer as well.


I have read that it's not recommended to can in an electric pressure cooker (at least not the 5-8 qt. ones that most of us have). Here's a link to a video comparing pressure canners and and electric pressure cooker. I'm sure there's more info on the website, as well as around the Internet, but I have to get to work and don't have time to look into it. You could always call the customer service number for Fagor and ask if it's recommended. I don't think the pressure gets high enough for what is normally considered 15 psi (high) used for canning meats. I'm not sure about the temperature inside getting hot enough to even can things like tomatoes and sauces. I'll be interested to see what others say.

Here's the link that I ran into while searching. It's certainly not the end-all, be-all on the subject, but it's a start.

http://foodstoragemadeeasy.net/2011/01/20/pressure-canners-vs-pressure-cookers-mysteries-solved/


----------



## Leslie

I also don't think the Fagor would be big enough. I used to have a canning pressure cooker and it was enormous --- too big to cook food in, really. It was designed to hold a dozen ball jars of whatever. The Fagor might hold -- 5? I think a major point of canning is about being able to do big batches of things. 

L


----------



## MariaESchneider

Leslie said:


> I also don't think the Fagor would be big enough. I used to have a canning pressure cooker and it was enormous --- too big to cook food in, really. It was designed to hold a dozen ball jars of whatever. The Fagor might hold -- 5? I think a major point of canning is about being able to do big batches of things.
> 
> L


My mom has that very enormous pan of which you speak. The thing is, I'm a small home gardener. I get enough tomatoes for 3 to 5 jars at a time. Part of the reason I don't can now is because it used to be such a LARGE, cumbersome operation. We'd do buckets of peaches all day long...or tomatoes.

I do my level best to keep my home garden small, but I would like to can tomatoes. Right now I freeze them, but I don't think they are as good that way and I don't always have the room in my freezer. Ergo, kind of looking around to see what might be out there in a smaller scale...

I have most of my seedlings planted (not the cucumbers yet!) and if I'm good, I'll only have 6 tomato plants. But I haven't been to the nursery yet and we all know what happens when you walk through all those homeless plants...


----------



## crebel

Cindy416 said:


> I have read that it's not recommended to can in an electric pressure cooker (at least not the 5-8 qt. ones that most of us have). Here's a link to a video comparing pressure canners and and electric pressure cooker. I'm sure there's more info on the website, as well as around the Internet, but I have to get to work and don't have time to look into it. You could always call the customer service number for Fagor and ask if it's recommended. I don't think the pressure gets high enough for what is normally considered 15 psi (high) used for canning meats. I'm not sure about the temperature inside getting hot enough to even can things like tomatoes and sauces. I'll be interested to see what others say.
> 
> Here's the link that I ran into while searching. It's certainly not the end-all, be-all on the subject, but it's a start.
> 
> http://foodstoragemadeeasy.net/2011/01/20/pressure-canners-vs-pressure-cookers-mysteries-solved/


This seems to agree with research I had already done. Pressure Canners are pressure cookers, but all pressure cookers can not be pressure canners. This site lists a Presto stove top canner that is supposed to be usable with electric stoves, but you must need a newer stove than I have (or will be getting any time soon) as mine cycles the burners too often to maintain a steady recommended pressure for the recommended time. That is why I hoped someone here on KB had done some small batch quart or even pint jar canning in their electric pressure cooker.

When I had a gas stove I used my big pressure canner for small batches (4 to 6 quart jars at a time) for canning and rarely did big batches of anything.

Maria, for tomatos there should be enough acid for you to successfully use a water bath method to can small batches.


----------



## Cindy416

When I had a huge garden, I, too, used a very large Presto pressure canner, as well as a really large water bath canner. It would be great if pressure canning could be done, even if only a couple or three jars at a time, in an electric pressure cooker. It's certainly worth looking into, possibly by calling the customer service departments of Fagor and some of the other epc brands. It seems as if I saw a large electric pressure canner advertised somewhere months ago, when I was researching electric pressure cookers. Apparently, now there are standard pressure canners that are made to work with smooth cooktops, as well as other types of ranges.


----------



## Angela

My mom does small batches of tomatoes every summer and has never used a pressure cooker, only hot water. Come to think of it, even her larger batches were done the same way.


----------



## Cindy416

Angela said:


> My mom does small batches of tomatoes every summer and has never used a pressure cooker, only hot water. Come to think of it, even her larger batches were done the same way.


The main reason the people pressure can tomatoes is because a lot of the newer varieties are lower acid when compared to the old standbys. The lower the acid, the more in need of pressure canning foods are. I used to use both water bath (with lemon juice added to increase the acidity) and pressure canning. If I had other pressure canning to do (green beans, for instance), and my huge canner was already out and in use, I used it. If all that I wanted to can was tomatoes (and maybe other water bath canned items), I used it. Both canners were very heavy, but I think my water bath canner, when full of water, was probably heavier than my pressure cooker.

I have a very good friend who is an excellent cook, but who hot packs tomatoes and then cans them without any processing. That scares me to death, and I try not to eat anything that she puts her canned tomatoes in.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Cindy416 said:


> The main reason the people pressure can tomatoes is because a lot of the newer varieties are lower acid when compared to the old standbys. The lower the acid, the more in need of pressure canning foods are. I used to use both water bath (with lemon juice added to increase the acidity) and pressure canning. If I had other pressure canning to do (green beans, for instance), and my huge canner was already out and in use, I used it. If all that I wanted to can was tomatoes (and maybe other water bath canned items), I used it. Both canners were very heavy, but I think my water bath canner, when full of water, was probably heavier than my pressure cooker.
> 
> I have a very good friend who is an excellent cook, but who hot packs tomatoes and then cans them without any processing. That scares me to death, and I try not to eat anything that she puts her canned tomatoes in.


My mom has used the "hot pack" method too and it does work. Mostly though she used water bath and pressure. The problem for me in Texas is that the crops come in at such different times. I can't do a few jars of snap peas and a few jars of tomatoes at the same time. Right now the snap peas are coming in (not that I have enough to can, but I'd *like* to have enough). It will be a couple of months before I have tomatoes and by then it will be toward the end of the bean season...

And no, I've never actually canned snap peas. I'm trying to find a way that I like them. Frozen gets mushy. Canned...will probably be mushy too.

Thanks for the input on the cookers.


----------



## Cindy416

MariaESchneider said:


> My mom has used the "hot pack" method too and it does work. Mostly though she used water bath and pressure. The problem for me in Texas is that the crops come in at such different times. I can't do a few jars of snap peas and a few jars of tomatoes at the same time. Right now the snap peas are coming in (not that I have enough to can, but I'd *like* to have enough). It will be a couple of months before I have tomatoes and by then it will be toward the end of the bean season...
> 
> And no, I've never actually canned snap peas. I'm trying to find a way that I like them. Frozen gets mushy. Canned...will probably be mushy too.
> 
> Thanks for the input on the cookers.


The hot pack method will allow the jars to seal, but I'm a stickler for following the safest methods for canning. Most of the time, hot packed tomatoes are probably fine, but if a tomato with a "bad spot" were to sneak into the mix, there could be health problems as the spoiled tomato affected the rest of the mixture. I just believe in erring on the safe side.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I finally got around to using my Fagor.
I made beef stew with it - real good.
20 minutes for the beef and then added the veggies and did another 5 mins.
Really good.


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> Well I finally got around to using my Fagor.
> I made beef stew with it - real good.
> 20 minutes for the beef and then added the veggies and did another 5 mins.
> Really good.


Woohooooo! I can't wait to hear what you fix next. Bon appetit!


----------



## 908tracy

Welcome aboard Geoffthomas!!!  I'm glad you are loving your Fagor!~

bumping this so that those new to the Fagor...or any other pressure cooker can join in. =)


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

Just cruising by and stopped to read this entire thread. I'm seriously considering the Fagor 3-in-1 now! I like cooking, but not how long it takes, so the pressure cooker option would be awesome. And I'm always looking for new favorite recipes. My slow cooker is so terrible it's gathering dust, though I use my rice cooker regularly. Yes, I can see one of these Leeloo-Dallas-multipass cookers on my counter.


----------



## skyblue

I am eyeing the Fagor 3 in 1 and the Cuisinart pressure cooker.  I know I need a pressure cooker cookbook, too.  I will have to wait a bit, but it is percolating in the back of my mind.....


----------



## Deb G

Ok ... I did it, I ordered the Fagor, it came yesterday and I'm going to try the Beef Stroganoff recipe I got from this site.  

But quick question.  I read the Miss Vickie book and it says to adjust the cooking time and pressure release for the Electric Pressure cookers.  (Less 4 minutes, natural release then quick release OR less 2 minutes and natural release depending on whether or not the recipe calls for quick pressure release or natural pressure release).  

Does anyone do this?  Or do you just use the regular recipes and the regular cook time with whatever release type is recommended? 

Thanks, everyone, for your help!  I really looking forward to tonight's dinner.  Let's hope I don't mess things up!!!  Because tomorrow I'm doing a chili recipe that I got from this board in the pressure cooker and if I mess it up tonight, it'll take me a while to try again!!!


----------



## Cindy416

Deb G said:


> Ok ... I did it, I ordered the Fagor, it came yesterday and I'm going to try the Beef Stroganoff recipe I got from this site.
> 
> But quick question. I read the Miss Vickie book and it says to adjust the cooking time and pressure release for the Electric Pressure cookers. (Less 4 minutes, natural release then quick release OR less 2 minutes and natural release depending on whether or not the recipe calls for quick pressure release or natural pressure release).
> 
> Does anyone do this? Or do you just use the regular recipes and the regular cook time with whatever release type is recommended?
> 
> Thanks, everyone, for your help! I really looking forward to tonight's dinner. Let's hope I don't mess things up!!! Because tomorrow I'm doing a chili recipe that I got from this board in the pressure cooker and if I mess it up tonight, it'll take me a while to try again!!!


I have that cookbook, but didn't see that recommendation. Sounds pretty reasonable to me, esp. if your recipe doesn't specify the type of release.


----------



## Deb G

Oops its the Lorna Sasaa Pressure Perfect cookbook on page 21.  It's cooking now!!!!


----------



## Cindy416

Deb G said:


> Oops its the Lorna Sasaa Pressure Perfect cookbook on page 21. It's cooking now!!!!


I have that one, too, but didn't see the recommendation. I usually read cookbooks like novels, but just looked for recipes in my p.c. cookbooks. Don't get discouraged if you discover that you need to tweak recipes a bit. It sometimes takes a little bit of trial and error w/pressure cookers, but just make note in your cookbooks or on printed recipes, and then you'll discover very quickly what works best for you. Have fun cooking under pressure/


----------



## Deb G

Thanks Cindy. Im using the recipe from the kindle version of the recipes you sent!  You went to alot of work for us thank you very much!


----------



## Cindy416

Deb G said:


> Thanks Cindy. Im using the recipe from the kindle version of the recipes you sent! You went to alot of work for us thank you very much!


You're very welcome. I'm getting my blog ready to go public, and when I do, I will feature my pressure cookers at some point. I'll have to let you know when I do that.


----------



## skyblue

Let us know when the blog is up, Cindy!  

I was looking at pressure cooker cookbooks at Barnes and Noble tonight.  I hope to get a pressure cooker some day!


----------



## CaitLondon

When working 2 jobs and having a family at home, I used a "jiggle top" pressure cooker quite a lot. But I do more slow cooker now.  And I have an elec rice cooker which is great, non-pressure. 

On the pulled pork: if doing in a slow cooker, cook the pork until tender and remove any fat before adding the rest/seasonings and cook all day. 

Personally, I like the smell of cooking in the house and it's nice to come home when "someone else" has cooked dinner. I have 3 slow cookers now, one smaller crockery-type, a large one, and one that you can remove from the grill and use on the stove, which is great for browning or quick starts. I like the smaller one, which is old, but it heats up really quickly. Also, my busy daughter starts her rice or oatmeal at night for her three hungry ones in the a.m.  

With slow cookers, you cook in stages, and like others here, I always cook dry beans (prefer black) For stew, flour and braise meat before adding to pot, add water, onions, worchestershire and let cook all night. In the a.m., add mixed vegetables, and maybe 3 hrs before dinner toss in some barley. Beef shanks or soup bone add lots of flavor. If roasts are on sale, cut in half, freeze half and use the rest.

A pressure cooker is great for speed and especially, if you have some rather tough beef.

So far as rice, I've been Christmas gifted with a lot of wild rice and am looking for simple recipes? I may try one that is wild rice and black bean chili.


----------



## Cindy416

CaitLondon said:


> When working 2 jobs and having a family at home, I used a "jiggle top" pressure cooker quite a lot. But I do more slow cooker now. And I have an elec rice cooker which is great, non-pressure.
> 
> On the pulled pork: if doing in a slow cooker, cook the pork until tender and remove any fat before adding the rest/seasonings and cook all day.
> 
> Personally, I like the smell of cooking in the house and it's nice to come home when "someone else" has cooked dinner. I have 3 slow cookers now, one smaller crockery-type, a large one, and one that you can remove from the grill and use on the stove, which is great for browning or quick starts. I like the smaller one, which is old, but it heats up really quickly. Also, my busy daughter starts her rice or oatmeal at night for her three hungry ones in the a.m.
> 
> With slow cookers, you cook in stages, and like others here, I always cook dry beans (prefer black) For stew, flour and braise meat before adding to pot, add water, onions, worchestershire and let cook all night. In the a.m., add mixed vegetables, and maybe 3 hrs before dinner toss in some barley. Beef shanks or soup bone add lots of flavor. If roasts are on sale, cut in half, freeze half and use the rest.
> 
> A pressure cooker is great for speed and especially, if you have some rather tough beef.
> 
> So far as rice, I've been Christmas gifted with a lot of wild rice and am looking for simple recipes? I may try one that is wild rice and black bean chili.


One of the nice things about the Fagor 3-in-1 is that it's a pressure cooker, a rice cooker (6 minutes!), and a slow cooker, all wrapped up in one small appliance. (Of course, I have a slow cooker and a rice cooker, but I love small kitchen appliances and gadgets. What more can I say?)


----------



## sem

OK, used my Fagor 3 in 1 tonight for the second time. So far, I have only used the pressure cooker setting. LOVE it. I take care of my MIL who is 83 and her sister who is 88. Soft meat is a must. I fixed pork chops with onions, carrots, baby potatoes in a wine and garlic sauce. Baked some biscuits, and voila - dinner. The chops were so tender, you could cut them with a fork and the ladies really enjoyed them. Thanks to all of you for enabling me!

Question - can I start the meat, quick release the pressure and add veggies - bringing it back up to pressure for about 5 minutes? Also - who uses the slow cooking setting? Is it as good as a crock pot?

Thanks again!


----------



## Cindy416

sem said:


> OK, used my Fagor 3 in 1 tonight for the second time. So far, I have only used the pressure cooker setting. LOVE it. I take care of my MIL who is 83 and her sister who is 88. Soft meat is a must. I fixed pork chops with onions, carrots, baby potatoes in a wine and garlic sauce. Baked some biscuits, and voila - dinner. The chops were so tender, you could cut them with a fork and the ladies really enjoyed them. Thanks to all of you for enabling me!
> 
> Question - can I start the meat, quick release the pressure and add veggies - bringing it back up to pressure for about 5 minutes? Also - who uses the slow cooking setting? Is it as good as a crock pot?
> 
> Thanks again!


Glad to hear you're enjoying your Fagor. I'm sure you are making your MIL and her sister very happy, as well.

In answer to your question, you can do exactly as you said. Or, you can remove the meat once it's done and cook the veggies. Sometimes it takes a bit of practice to figure the timing out so that the meat is perfect and the veggies aren't overcooked, but I've never had anything come out bad. As for using it as a crock pot, I haven't tried that yet, but can see no reason that it wouldn't work very well. Let us know.


----------



## CaitLondon

Does the Fagor 1-3 brown well, i.e. to do a roast well, you would braise first?

If this was mentioned, apologies.


----------



## Cindy416

CaitLondon said:


> Does the Fagor 1-3 brown well, i.e. to do a roast well, you would braise first?
> 
> If this was mentioned, apologies.


Yes. It has a 'brown' setting that works well when sauteing onions, shallots, etc., as well as searing meat before pressure cooking it.


----------



## Angela

I finally used my Fagor to make my old family fav Beef Stew. I was great being able to put everything in the pot and forget it. I will need to experiment a bit with the seasonings because is was a bit bland for my taste. I usually season as I go and as it cooks on the stove top all day, but the convenience of having a bowl full of stew after only cooking for about 25 minutes was great!

Of course I did learn why it is recommended to release pressure naturally rather than quick release!!!  Needless to say, I will be controlling my urge to quick release the next time I pressure cook beef stew!


----------



## Angela

I haven't tried dried beans yet, but they are on my list!


----------



## 908tracy

TL Haddix,

Yay!!!!! You are not going to regret the purchase one tiny bit. I love my Fagor!!!! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Cindy416

T.L. Haddix said:


> The update.
> 
> So I have to run out this a.m. to do some errands. I think, as I'm driving home, "gee, I should probably read up on pressure cooking before this Thurs/Friday, which is when my Fagor should be here. That way I know what to fix and how to go about it." I pull in my driveway and just happen to notice this huge, honking box on my front porch. I literally stopped the car and stared. My neighbors, who all think I'm crazy anyhow, probably just shook their heads (and maybe thought about calling 9-1-1, since they all think we're drug dealers - yeah, looooonnnnnnggggg story there).
> 
> Yes, ladies and gents, my Fagor is HERE! I did pay a little extra for shipping, but got the 3-5 business day plan. The last time I ordered something from the Great Amazon, it took three weeks to show up. I didn't order this thing until yesterday afternoon. It's here NOW! The cats are very happy, as it came with three huge boxes, one large enough for both boys to get in. In any event, that frozen chicken breast I have thawing is going to be getting quite the unexpected treatment this evening. Unless I decide to do beans...or roast....or whatever else I can find to put in it. Wow. Just. Wow.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes.


Woohooooo! Have fun, and don't let the Fagor intimidate you. Just jump in and try something!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just had to share... I think I've discovered the perfect pot roast recipe for the pressure cooker..

http://allrecipes.com//Recipe/perfect-pressure-cooker-pot-roast/Detail.aspx

Instead of the packet of dry gravy and chopped onion I used a can of campbells french onion soup. I also didn't use that much beef broth (maybe half a cup). Since I used 2- 3 pound roasts, I cooked it for 70 minutes... It's PERFECT!

My pressure cooker isn't big enough to do veggies too, so I just toss carrots, potatoes, celery, and onions into a large roasting pan, mix with some olive oil and seasonings (whatever I grabbed out of the cabinet) and turn the oven on to 400 while the roast cooked... They were absolutely perfect.

I've made it twice now and the BRATs keep begging me to make it again.


----------



## Cindy416

I'm still trying to find out how you all use your pressure cookers for rice. I've done it several times and ways, yet can find no definitive answer in any of the 5 rice cooker cookbooks that I have. All I want is to know how you do it when you are simply cooking rice. (I have both a Wolfgang Puck 5-qt. and a Fagor 3-in-1 6 qt.) Do you release the pressure immediately, or are you one who lets it drop naturally? (If you use a setting other than the "Rice" setting, I'd like to know.) My Fagor has a specific rice setting, and it's the p.c. that I use most often.  (I realize that I can find a recipe using veggies and meats, and can use the recommendation (if there is one).) I'm just looking for experience here.   Thanks a lot!


----------



## Cindy416

T.L. Haddix said:


> Cindy, I have the Fagor 3n1, as well, and I am telling ya, the best rice I've ever cooked has come out of that puppy. Hmmm, that didn't sound right. You know what I mean, though. Hopefully.
> 
> Anyhow, I just do whatever else I need to do with the Fagor and then either take that food out or leave it in, depending on what it is. Chicken with Rice, I leave the chicken in. Pepper steak, I take the PS out and rinse the pot. Then put the rice in with the liquid and a little extra virgin olive oil, close the lid and put it on the rice setting. When it's done, I just do the quick release, and the rice is perfect. I kind of guess on liquid to rice ratio, roughly 2 or 2.5 to 1, liquid to rice.
> 
> Is that the kind of answer you're looking for?
> 
> Oh, and I have a question (thanks for reviving this thread Cindy!). My gasket is ornery. I have to fuss with it every time I cook, and it may or may not seal all the way. It's like it's too loose or something. I have only had the Fagor since Valentine's Day, and the poor thing has been neglected sorely the last couple of weeks. Surely the gasket isn't bad this quickly? I also took the clean/steam/pressure thing apart and washed it once. Seems like after that was when Fagey (my PC's nickname, pronounced Fay Gee) started having her issues. Any advice?


Thanks, T.L. That's what I'm wanting to know. As for resurrecting the thread, I thought it had been too long since I'd seen anything on it. We have lots of new people who need to be enabled, in my opinion. 

As for your gasket, I can't imagine that it would be stretched out already. I just checked mine, and it's in the track pretty firmly. Does your Fagor come up to pressure? If the gasket isn't sealing the lid, you won't get pressure built up. If that's the case, I'd go to Fagor's website and request a new gasket. (Maybe they'll send you one at no cost.) Today's gaskets, at least for the most part, I assume, are made of silicone, rather than rubber, as in the past. (Those rubber ones would dry out and crack, which the newer ones shouldn't do.) I have no idea how easily they might stretch out of shape, but my thinking is that they don't do that easily.

I suppose I should go to their website and order another condensation collector, as mine apparently fell off at some point. I would think I'd have known what it was from, so I'm guessing that it may have fallen into the trash or my husband thought it was junk, and threw it away.


----------



## Annalog

I am considering getting the Fagor 3-in-1. Does anyone know what type of non-stick coating the cooking pot has? Has anyone had problems with it either peeling or discoloring?


----------



## 908tracy

Annalog,

No peeling or discoloring at all and I've had mine over a year now. I love it!!!

luvmy4brats,

Thank you so much for posting your recipe. I will definitely be trying it out! Maybe my brats will love it too!!


----------



## Cindy416

Annalog said:


> I am considering getting the Fagor 3-in-1. Does anyone know what type of non-stick coating the cooking pot has? Has anyone had problems with it either peeling or discoloring?


No peeling or discoloring has happened with mine, and I've had it for quite awhile. Love it.


----------



## Annalog

Tracy and Cindy, thank you for your feedback!


----------



## candggmom

T.L. - Don't know if this had been posted yet but try to rub a little vegetable oil on your gasket before you use your pressure cooker and see if that helps with your problem.  My grandmom always rubbed a little on her gasket every time after she cleaned it and before putting it away and she had the same gasket for YEARS!

Kathy in NC


----------



## HappyGuy

Sorry to resurrect this, but I'm thinking about the 3 in 1.  I was interested in the question Analog asked, what type of non-stick coating does this have? Teflon? Also, the timer, does that let you set when it will turn on or just how long it will cook? I would think it would have a time on and a cooking length time (does that make sense?) - is this correct?


----------



## Cindy416

HappyGuy said:


> Sorry to resurrect this, but I'm thinking about the 3 in 1. I was interested in the question Analog asked, what type of non-stick coating does this have? Teflon? Also, the timer, does that let you set when it will turn on or just how long it will cook? I would think it would have a time on and a cooking length time (does that make sense?) - is this correct?


I, for one, love it when this thread is resurrected. 

The pot may be Teflon coated. One description that I found (not officially from Fagor) said it was, and others just said non-stick coating. I have this multi-cooker, but don't know what the pot is coated with.

Here's the product description from Amazon.com:

*Amazon.com Product Description
*
An exceptionally versatile addition to any busy kitchen, this 6-quart multi-cooker offers a variety of functions all in one handy appliance--use it as a rice cooker, a pressure cooker, or a slow cooker. In rice-cooker mode, the unit automatically cooks any type of rice to light, fluffy, restaurant-quality perfection. In pressure-cooker mode, the appliance offers high (9 psi) and low (5 psi) pressure settings for cooking healthy meals in no time. The higher the pressure the faster the results. For peace of mind, the unit's self-locking lid comes with an automatic pressure-release setting, which means the lid won't open until all the pressure inside gets safely released. In slow-cooker mode, the appliance can be used to make delicious pot roasts, soups, and stews. Simply add the ingredients in the morning, set the timer, and dinner will be ready and waiting after a long day at the office. Best of all, the multi-cooker automatically shifts to "keep warm" at the end of any cooking program, keeping food hot and ready to serve without overcooking. Other highlights include a "brown" function for true one-pot cooking, an LED screen with soft-touch control buttons, a programmable eight-hour delay timer, stay-cool handles, overheat protection, and two independent pressure-control valves for added security. When finished, the nonstick cooking pot can be removed for quick cleanup by hand or in the dishwasher. A user manual with 40 delicious recipes comes included. Attractively housed in brushed stainless steel, the ETL-approved multi-cooker measures approximately 12 by 12 by 13 inches.

*Product Description*

Fagor's 6 -quart Electric Multi-Cooker is a pressure cooker, a slow cooker and a rice cooker in one. It also features a brown and a warm function for a truly one-pot-cooking, and a six quart removable cooking pot that is dishwasher safe and nonstick coated for easy cleanup. PROGRAMS: The pressure cooking program drastically reduces cooking time. Choose between high (9 psi) and low (5 psi) pressure to prepare a great variety of healthy meals in minutes. Use the slow cooker setting to prepare slow cooker classics such as pot roasts, soups and stews. Add ingredients in the morning and dinner will be waiting for you. No more soggy or burned rice dishes. All your recipes will be cooked to perfection with the automatic rice cooking program. The versatility and safety features distinguish Fagor's Electric Multi Cooker: Programmable delay-timer for up to 8 hours. Multi-cooker will go automatically to keep warm; function after any cooking program. Self-locking lid and automatic pressure release setting for your convenience. The lid will not open while there's pressure inside the cooker for safety. Two independent pressure control valves and anti-overheating protection for added security. LED screen with soft-touch control buttons. Brushed stainless steel exterior. Manual includes 40 delicious recipes for the three cooking programs. Compact size: 12 inches in diameter and 13 inches tall. • Requires regular 110 V household power. ETL approved.


----------



## HappyGuy

So, you're saying that if I cook rice in this the rice will come out easily without sticking to the pot?  Can you cook a 1 or 2 cup amount of rice (there are only two of us and I don't want to have to cook like 4 cups of rice at a minimum)?


----------



## Cindy416

HappyGuy said:


> So, you're saying that if I cook rice in this the rice will come out easily without sticking to the pot? Can you cook a 1 or 2 cup amount of rice (there are only two of us and I don't want to have to cook like 4 cups of rice at a minimum)?


Sure will. It will keep your rice (and other foods) warm indefinitely, too, without overcooking them.


----------



## Annalog

HappyGuy said:


> Sorry to resurrect this, but I'm thinking about the 3 in 1. I was interested in the question Analog asked, what type of nonstick coating does this have? Teflon? Also, the timer, does that let you set when it will turn on or just how long it will cook? I would think it would have a time on and a cooking length time (does that make sense?) - is this correct?


HappyGuy, thanks for resurrecting this thread. It caused me to look again at the electric pressure cookers. I learned that Instant Pot has a stainless steel insert instead of a nonstick one.


Has anyone used one of these? This one is tempting me in spite of there being only 14 reviews on Amazon. 

I still have not purchased either a rice cooker or a pressure cooker. I was going to but now DH is talking about wanting a Roomba instead. (Wait, that is another thread! ) The enablers must be shaking their heads at me -- homemade Kindle case (~$7), purse from Target a month older than my Kindle, no rice cooker, no pressure cooker, no clarisonic, and DH brought home a co-worker's mother's Sunbeam stand mixer when I mentioned considering a KitchenAid mixer.


----------



## skyblue

HappyGuy said:


> So, you're saying that if I cook rice in this the rice will come out easily without sticking to the pot? Can you cook a 1 or 2 cup amount of rice (there are only two of us and I don't want to have to cook like 4 cups of rice at a minimum)?


I frequently cook small amounts of rice in my rice cooker for salads. It always comes out perfectly!


----------



## Cindy416

skyblue said:


> I frequently cook small amounts of rice in my rice cooker for salads. It always comes out perfectly.


When you cook rice, do you use the rice setting? Do you let the pressure out quickly or naturally


----------



## Cindy416

Just saw this headline in the news. Be careful with your old-fashioned pressure cookers if you're using them. (No one seems to be sure how this happened to this woman, especially how the thing fell off of the stove. Not sure it could be replicated even if some numbskull were trying to do that.)

http://www.local10.com/news/27950778/detail.html


----------



## Indy

See that's why I'm afraid of pressure cookers!  Of course nowadays they make much safer ones, like this thing that y'all have my hubby reminding me to get eventually.  I keep telling him we don't have any more room for kitchen appliances, the blender had to give its spot up to the rice cooker.


----------



## Leslie

Everything I've read, you shouldn't be using old fashioned pressure cookers, period. Post WWII, they flooded the market with lots of cheap, poorly made cookers. Those were the ones with a reputation for exploding and splattering food all over the kitchen. If you have a PC that belonged to grandma, you might keep it for curiosity's sake, but I wouldn't use it.

L


----------



## Stefanswit

Thanks for the wonderful recipes. The girls particularly enjoyed the pulled pork. I think it might have had something to do with the beer knowledge.


----------



## scl

I love my pressure cooker, which makes my family think I'm eccentric.  
I just made lentil soup, and when I asked my wife to try a spoon to see what
she thought, she asked for the whole bowl.  That way I know she actually
liked it.  If she'd just said "It's good" I wouldn't know if she actually liked it
or if she was humoring me.  

      1 14 ounce bag lentils (about 1 1/2 cups)
      7 cups of water
      2 tablespoons Magi Chicken Boullion powder
      about 1 1/2 tablespoons of minced garlic (not very carefully measured)
      1/2 cup frozen chopped onion.
Bring to a boil
      put top on pressure cooker, put on the weight to get 15 psi
      turn the heat down to hold a gentle jiggle for 5 minutes.
      take of the heat and let it cool down until it releases pressure

I took the top off and it looked good, when I tried it, it was good.
She had a bowl and I had a bowl.  It would have taken forever to 
simmer it without the pressure cooker.

Don't use one unless you understand how to run one though, because
just like a car or a motorcycle if you misuse a pressure cooker it
can bite you.


----------



## journeymama

I love my pressure cooker. I use it every day. 

Your recipe looks good!


----------



## Cindy416

I love mine, too, and your soup sounds delicious.

In case you aren't aware, we have a pressure cooker thread here on the KB. Get a cup of coffee or tea (or whatever you like), and settle in, as it's a long thread, with plenty of enabling involved. (Many of us have electric pressure cookers.) Here's the link to the p.c. thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19582.0.html


----------



## scl

Thanks for the link to the pressure cooker thread, as of right now the last post is from May 23, so it's buried pretty deep and I never would have found it without your pointer.  Right now it's on page 19 of Not Quite Kindle until there's a new post in it and I've never gotten deeper than about page 9.  My drink of choice is Red Rose Tea.  When I first tried it I didn't like it but then I got hooked on collecting all the Wade figurines and before I got them all I was used to it and now I really like it.


----------



## Cindy416

scl said:


> Thanks for the link to the pressure cooker thread, as of right now the last post is from May 23, so it's buried pretty deep and I never would have found it without your pointer. Right now it's on page 19 of Not Quite Kindle until there's a new post in it and I've never gotten deeper than about page 9. My drink of choice is Red Rose Tea. When I first tried it I didn't like it but then I got hooked on collecting all the Wade figurines and before I got them all I was used to it and now I really like it.


I had a hard time finding the thread. Looks like maybe I should post something in order to bump it to the top again. (Or you could post your lentil soup.)


----------



## Leslie

Hi Folks,

I've merged the two pressure cooker threads into one. Thanks!

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## Annalog

Annalog said:


> ...
> I still have not purchased either a rice cooker or a pressure cooker. I was going to but now DH is talking about wanting a Roomba instead. (Wait, that is another thread! ) The enablers must be shaking their heads at me -- homemade Kindle case (~$7), purse from Target a month older than my Kindle, no rice cooker, no pressure cooker, no clarisonic, and DH brought home a co-worker's mother's Sunbeam stand mixer when I mentioned considering a KitchenAid mixer.


Here is an update since this thread is resurrected again. I bought an electric stainless steel food steamer instead of a pressure cooker. (See Rice Makers (Heaven if you hate cooking) thread.) DH stopped talking about the Roomba and I forgot about the Roomba but I did buy a new purse. (My sister had a 30% off coupon for Kohl's so I bought a Relic that was on sale.)


----------



## scl

I need to run my Roomba as well.  My problem is I don't like emptying it out, so I tend not to run it.  I'm always amazed at how much it picks up off what seemed to be a pretty clean floor.  Also, if you don't run it  fairly regularly you kill the battery.  After a few month ignored on the charger the battery was so far gone that on a full charge it went about 1/2 an inch and started making my battery is dead noises.  On the new battery it runs over an hour.  

My pressure cooker is an old Stainless Presto with a 15 psi weight.  When I looked on line at the electric pressure cookers it seemed they were dual pressure units with 4 and 9 psi settings.  !5 psi cooks a faster since it's hotter.  I think I still have an old mirro unit with the three way weight for 5, 10 or 15 psi but it's still packed from our last move (7 years ago - my wife keeps saying we need to weed out our stuff.)  Does anyone know why the electric units have the lower pressure settings?  I know they require a less robust pressure vessel, but they will cook slower as well.


----------



## Cindy416

scl said:


> I need to run my Roomba as well. My problem is I don't like emptying it out, so I tend not to run it. I'm always amazed at how much it picks up off what seemed to be a pretty clean floor. Also, if you don't run it fairly regularly you kill the battery. After a few month ignored on the charger the battery was so far gone that on a full charge it went about 1/2 an inch and started making my battery is dead noises. On the new battery it runs over an hour.
> 
> My pressure cooker is an old Stainless Presto with a 15 psi weight. When I looked on line at the electric pressure cookers it seemed they were dual pressure units with 4 and 9 psi settings. !5 psi cooks a faster since it's hotter. I think I still have an old mirro unit with the three way weight for 5, 10 or 15 psi but it's still packed from our last move (7 years ago - my wife keeps saying we need to weed out our stuff.) Does anyone know why the electric units have the lower pressure settings? I know they require a less robust pressure vessel, but they will cook slower as well.


From everything that I've read, there's very little difference in the cooking times between 15 and 10 psi. Same with the 4 and 5 psi. (I pressure cooked in the old days with my stovetop p.c. with weights, and I don't think there's much difference. Most things cook so quickly anyway that what's another couple of minutes (or 10)?


----------



## Meemo

scl said:


> I need to run my Roomba as well. My problem is I don't like emptying it out, so I tend not to run it. I'm always amazed at how much it picks up off what seemed to be a pretty clean floor. Also, if you don't run it fairly regularly you kill the battery. After a few month ignored on the charger the battery was so far gone that on a full charge it went about 1/2 an inch and started making my battery is dead noises. On the new battery it runs over an hour.


Oooh, wonder if that's what's happened my my Electrolux robot vac?? It won't hold a charge at all now, and yeah, I didn't run it for a while. Bummer.


----------



## Retired

I haven't used my pressure cooker for ages (it's a 7-quart canner, so I mostly use it at the end of summer to can veggies). But I found the pulled pork recipe and am definitely going to try it.


----------



## Marguerite

Ok, I just went to the pressure cooking class in my neighborhood and they had a cool newer kind that didn't have a rocker.  Mine does.  Now I want the other kind that doesn't have one and I have reward points that I can spend on things in a catalogue.  There is one in there made by Magfesa.  Has anyone heard of them or know anything about that PC?  Please let me know.  The only picture that I can find does not show the top well.  I was hoping it had at least a high and low setting and that it had a easy to use pressure release handle.


----------



## Cindy416

T.L. Haddix said:


> Has anyone used their pressure cooker to do quinoa? I'm watching a cooking show and they're featuring it. I've made it before a while ago on the stove top, but it occurs to me that my Fagor could possibly do wonderful things with the neat little grain.


I've never tried quinoa in my electric pressure cooker. Quinoa cooks so quickly that it wouldn't take much time for it to be done. Let us know how it works out for you.


Marguerite said:


> Ok, I just went to the pressure cooking class in my neighborhood and they had a cool newer kind that didn't have a rocker. Mine does. Now I want the other kind that doesn't have one and I have reward points that I can spend on things in a catalogue. There is one in there made by Magfesa. Has anyone heard of them or know anything about that PC? Please let me know. The only picture that I can find does not show the top well. I was hoping it had at least a high and low setting and that it had a easy to use pressure release handle.


I haven't heard of anyone who has the Magfesa. What were the customer ratings on Amazon? A lot of us here use the Fagor 3-in-1, and we love it. I also have a Wolfgang Puck elec. pressure cooker, and it's ok. I like the Fagor better. Let us know what you decide to buy.


----------



## Marguerite

I went ahead and got the Magfesa because it cost me nothing.  I considered the fagor but I wanted to just saute or brown on the stove and have a more rapid cool down if necessary.  I will get it in about 10 days or so.  I have some great recipes to try so I will let you know.


----------



## bookfiend

T.L. Haddix said:


> I'm replying instead of editing to bump this back up. I made potato soup, and it was yummy. Here's the recipe.
> 
> Six small/medium Yukon potatoes, diced
> One small onion, diced
> One stalk celery, diced
> One large or two small cloves of garlic, diced
> Tablespoon of butter
> Two tablespoons of flour
> One box of chicken stock
> One can Cream of Mushroom soup
> Salt to taste
> 
> Using the Brown feature on my Fagor, I melted the butter and added in the celery and onion. Sauteed them for a little bit, not until they were clear but just enough to kind of start getting them on their way to being cooked. Added the garlic, the potatoes and the flour, stirred to coat the veggies with said flour. Added the rest of the ingredients. Put lid on and locked it, then turned on ye old pressure cooker on High for 8 minutes (I think it was eight).
> 
> This was yummy! It was easily enough for three adults (as an accessory, not the main dish - then only for two), and was just really, really good.


Have made this soup twice since you posted the recipe, its extremely easy, quick, and yummy. thanks for posting it


----------



## Marguerite

Ok.  My new pressure cooker just got here and I will be making soup tonight.  I will let you know how it turns out and giving you guys the recipe if it works well.  It has beets, carrots, and red lentils in it and I think that, if it turns out, it will be a nice red color and may be perfect for Christmas.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hopefully you will not wait that long to eat it.


----------



## Marguerite

Oh no, I will be chowing down tonight!  I got the recipe from a pressure cooking class I took in the area.  I remember it being absolutely fabulous.  Before that night, I would have sworn to anyone who asked that I hated beets.  Who knew that they could be so delicious?  If I took good notes and it turns out, I will let you know.  I am going to start it in about an hour.


----------



## Marguerite

OK.  This soup is worth getting a pressure cooker.  This soup is a nice bright red color.  Here goes.

1 T. Olive oil
1 Large onion, rough chopped
1 tsp. salt
3 large carrots, rough chopped
3 large beets, rough chopped
3 T. oregano, finely chopped or 1T. dried
2 T. fresh rosemary, finely chopped, or 2 tsp. dried
2 T. fresh thyme, finely chopped, or 2 tsp. dried
4 cups chicken stock
2 cups dried red lentils
3 cups water
2 bay leaves
2 T. raw apple cider vinegar
Fresh ground pepper, t taste
salt, to taste

1. Scrub and chop carrots and beets, remove beet greens, if present.  No need to peel if organic.
2. Heat oil in a 6-quart pot; add onion and salt.  Saute until soft.  Add Carrots and beet, saute a few minutes more.
3. Add herbs, bay leaves, and chicken stock.  Add lentils.  Add up to 3 cups water until at the max level for your cooker.
4. Bring to a boil.  Lock pressure cooker lid and bring up to pressure level 2.  Lower heat and cook 25 minutes.
5. Release pressure using the rapid release method.  When pressure is down, remove the bay leaves and puree using an immersion blender or cool and puree in small batches and using a blender.
6. Add the apple cider vinegar, pepper and salt to taste.
7. garnish with a dollop of sour cream, whole milk yogurt or a pumpkin seed parsley garnish.  (1/2 C.toasted pepitas, 1/4 parsley, 2 cloves garlic, salt and 1/4 c. olive oil blended in food processor)  

I love this soup and it is gorgeous.  I think that I will make it again for Christmas Eve.  The note said that his recipe was adapted by DeAnn Laube from Feeding the Whole Family by Cynthia Lair.


----------



## scl

The soup sounds good, but I'm going to leave out the oregano as it does a number on my stomach.


----------



## Cindy416

Looks like we're way overdue in resurrecting this thread.

I have a question for any Fagor 3-in-1 owners.  Do you have what almost looks like a chip in either the pressure regulator or the base in which it sits? Mine has a small nick-like place in the front, kind of in the middle. I don't know if it's supposed to be like that. (I'm not at home, so I can't look for sure.)  The non-stick coating on my cooker insert has begun to peel on the outside bottom, and I was trying to find a replacement. While in the Fagor site, I found replacements for the two parts of the pressure regulator, and was going to replace one or the other (or both) unless yours has a nick-like place on it, too. Of course, now I find out that the insert isn't available at this time. (The inside is beginning to get scratched a bit, too. Don't know if I should just buy another cooker, wait for an insert, or figure out something else.)

Thanks!


----------



## Leslie

Hi everyone,

I looked around for the thread from last year about making jams and so on but couldn't find it, so I will start a new one.

I have big plans for canning season this year. If you recall, last year I got started (after a 20 year hiatus) at the beginning of August. I went great guns for three months and made lots of jam, canned tomatoes, dilly beans, salsa, and a few jars of pickles. I bought most of my ingredients at the Farmer's Market or farmstands. The only thing that came from our yard were blackberries (for blackberry-lime jam) and some cucumbers for pickles--which were kind of mediocre since they weren't pickling cukes. My daughter-in-law gave me a bunch of green cherry tomatoes which I used for Green Tomato Relish.

I had so much fun remembering how much I enjoyed canning that I decided to jump in full bore this summer. Jocelyn gave me a pressure cooker for Christmas so that will make canning the tomatoes easier. My husband has also planted a garden with tomatoes (specifically selected for canning), cucumbers (specifically selected for pickling) and beans. Plus, since I am getting going early this year, I can also use rhubarb from our yard (which I missed last year, completely).

I thought we could use this thread to share canning notes, recipes, and pictures. I am already off to a great start. Last weekend I made Blubarb Jam; yesterday I made a batch of Rhubarb Chutney; and just now I finished Ginger-Vanilla-Rhubarb Jam. This last one is such a pretty pink color and it is DELICIOUS! (Well, to be honest they are all delicious but this is delicious and totally different!)

If you are canning and preserving this summer, please join in! Even if you aren't, but you enjoy tasty treats from the garden, throw in your two cents! I hope this will be a lively thread for the summer!

L


----------



## Tripp

Funny, I was thinking about this the other week and was wondering about pressure cooking canning.  I have a glass top stove and heard that they are a no no for canning.  So, it is probably apparent I am a novice.  I would like to can peaches this year and need to know the basics plus something about pressure cookers, like what brand, size,etc.  I will be watching this to see if I can learn and become a canner.


----------



## crebel

Tripp said:


> Funny, I was thinking about this the other week and was wondering about pressure cooking canning. I have a glass top stove and heard that they are a no no for canning. So, it is probably apparent I am a novice. I would like to can peaches this year and need to know the basics plus something about pressure cookers, like what brand, size,etc. I will be watching this to see if I can learn and become a canner.


This is my problem, too, Tripp! After buying a pressure cooker for canning, I was told because of the way the heat cycles off and on with an electric stove, you can't maintain the optimal amounts of pressure at a steady pace for the required time. I'm pretty sure they told me in the last thread that electric pressure cookers wouldn't work for canning either.

I will still be watching this thread for ideas and updates!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Definitely following this thread. Although now I'm sad because I have a glass top stove, which I HATE . Not only does it cook unevenly apparently I can't can with it either.

I inherited all of my Nana's canning jars and would love to use them for something besides dust collecting  .

Best canning story...

When I was a sophomore in college my Nana gave me six big jars of canned peaches (from the western slope of Colorado) for Christmas. Now, mind you, I went to college in the mountains of Colorado. So popping open a jar of peaches while a blizzard rages outside was like opening a jar of sunshine. Such a happy memory


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for joining in, everyone! I hope we can share experiences and lots of recipes!

Regarding electric stoves and canning, not sure where you heard this but I think that's a lot of hogwash (my personal opinion, based on experience). I have been cooking on an electric stove for the past 34 years and have used them for canning using boiling water baths and a pressure cooker (in the past). I will be using my new pressure cooker on our glass top stove this summer.

I have a glass top stove, new in early 2013. I canned a ton of stuff last summer, all done in boiling water baths, and didn't have a single problem with the stove. Sometimes, when I was really cooking up a storm, I used the gas burner on the grill outside but mostly I used the stove and pot inside. (While the gas burner gets the water boiling fast, it's a nuisance running in and out of the house with hot jars filled with stuff).



> This is my problem, too, Tripp! After buying a pressure cooker for canning, I was told because of the way the heat cycles off and on with an electric stove, you can't maintain the optimal amounts of pressure at a steady pace for the required time. I'm pretty sure they told me in the last thread that electric pressure cookers wouldn't work for canning either.


They say there is a difference between a pressure cooker and a pressure canner although I think the biggest difference is size. Pressure canners are big and the amount of food you'd need to put in there to use it as a cooker would probably feed a small army. (You have to have a certain amount of food in the pressure cooker to be able to use it--if it is only a third full, for example, I don't think it will work properly in terms of building up the pressure for cooking.) Likewise, an electric pressure cooker is probably too small to can much of anything. I mean, you might be able to fit two 1/2 pint jars in one (at least the one I have) but what would be the point of going to all the effort to can two jars of something? LOL.



> I would like to can peaches this year and need to know the basics


Peaches are easy to can and you don't need a pressure cooker--you can can them in a boiling water bath. Same with tomatoes. If you do opt for the pressure cooker, the processing time is usually less (about 10 mins. vs. 20 for boiling water).

Some things must be processed in a pressure cooker: unpickled vegetables, vegetable soup stocks, anything with meat.

Back in the day, I did have a pressure cooker and I liked to use it for tomatoes and fruits, as well as the things it is required for (usually green beans), because it is faster and uses less water (which means you are not lifting jars in and out of a big pot of hot water). But, several years ago I sold it at a yard sale because I thought my canning days were over. Then last summer I got back into it and was *very* tempted to buy a pressure cooker but resisted the urge. I did fine with just my big pots and boiling water. Then my sweet daughter-in-law gave me a pressure cooker for Christmas so I will probably use it for beans and tomatoes this summer. This is the one she gave me:



I opted for the 16 qt. instead of the 23 qt because I mostly can things in half-pint and pint jars. That seemed big enough for me.

One thing I have read is that you *must* can jams and preserves in boiling water--if you try to do it in a pressure cooker you can "break the jell." If anyone has opinions on this, I would be very interested to hear. Thanks!



> I inherited all of my Nana's canning jars and would love to use them for something besides dust collecting


.

If your jars look like this (they can be clear, too) with the wire bail and rubber gasket, then you should not use them for canning. They are not safe. I know, you can still buy the gaskets but all the experts say not to use these old jars for canning.










You can re-use regular/modern style Ball jars (or Kerr jars--they don't sell those here in the east). You just need to buy new lids (and rings if you don't have any leftover). Rings and jars can be re-used, lids must be used new.


----------



## crebel

Thanks for giving us your personal experience in using a pressure canner on an electric stove, maybe I will give it a try this summer.  Yes, it is a pressure canner I bought not a pressure cooker, I should have recognized the difference in terminology.

I have used the boiling water method on my electric stove for jams, jellies and high acid items like salsa and have never had a problem, but it has been several years since I've done anything.  I will have to dig out some recipes to share.


----------



## Leslie

I don't know the range of experience of canners on this thread but assuming some of you are novices--

I love gadgets and getting back into canning as a hobby, I can be tempted to buy lots of things to make the job "easier." But I keep reminding myself that the whole point is to put up some goodies from the summer and maybe save a little money in the process, so I resist the urge to buy stuff.

At a minimum, you will require a big pot but it can be any sort of big pot. I use a big Revere pot (not sure of the size). You want to be able to cover your jars with 1-2" of water. So if you have some half-pint jars, put them in your pot and judge where the water level will be. I suspect that everyone on this thread has a big pot that will work and won't need to buy one.

You need a rack to put int the bottom of the pot so the jars are raised a bit (not right on the bottom). Again, you may very well have this in your kitchen already. I did buy 2 of these last summer and they were great in my Revere pot. I could stack 4 oz jars using the two racks.



Some people say you can fold towels and put them at the bottom of the pot but I have never tried this.

You will need lifting tongs (no substitute for these):



A magnetic lid lifter is nice but not essential:



A canning funnel is super handy but you can probably live without it:



A ladle (which you probably have) and a bunch of inexpensive kitchen towels.

Then, jars...I can things in 4 oz, 8 oz, and 16 oz (one pint) jars. I have seen some 12 oz jars for jam/jelly but I have never used those. Make sure to buy Ball or Kerr jars that are made in the USA. I have heard that WalMart sells inexpensive jars from China that have broken during processing.

I prefer to use smaller jars. I have never canned anything in a 1 qt. jar only because I don't tend to need that amount of something (ie, tomatoes) at one time. If I do, I'll just open two 1 pt. jars.

With Ball jars, they have regular and wide-mouth jars. The lids and rings of the regular jars fit *all* regular jars, no matter what the size. Same with wide mouth. But I think it is better to buy one style (I use regular) and stick with it because then all your reusable rings will be interchangeable for all your jars. I stupidly bought 1 box of wide mouth jars last summer (I wasn't paying attention) and now I have to deal with them.

Last, I would suggest shopping around for jars. I priced them on Amazon the other day and a case of 12 1/2 pint jars cost $19.49. My husband bought them at Reny's (local store) yesterday for $7.99. Big difference! They were $12.49 at the hardware store.


----------



## crebel

And, the jars should be sterilized before filling whether they are new or you are reusing.  I run them through the dishwasher to accomplish that.

I would really like to try canning meats.  Anyone have experience with that to share?


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> And, the jars should be sterilized before filling whether they are new or you are reusing. I run them through the dishwasher to accomplish that.


That's what I do, when I open a new box of jars.

When I am canning something, I put them in the pot of water while I bring the water to a boil. I figure that sterilizes them too, plus then the jars are hot when you put the hot jam or whatever in them.

I don't freak out about sterilizing, to be honest. I figure if my hands are clean, the jars are clean, my equipment is clean, everything should be fine. For example, I saw one site that said you should sterilize your ladle before using it to scoop stuff into your jars. I don't do that. I figure if it went through the dishwasher at some point in the recent past, it will be fine. Another site I read said that you *must* use the magnetic lid lifter to lift the lids out of the water, and *only* touch them on the metal (not white) side. If you touch the white side with the magnetic lid (or your finger), then you should not use that lid but pick up another one out of the water. Really? If I followed that advice, I'd never have enough lids to can a batch of jam!



> I would really like to try canning meats. Anyone have experience with that to share?


I've never tried this and it would make me nervous. Here in Maine, all the hunters freeze their meat. I've never heard of anyone canning venison.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

Leslie said:


> Thanks for joining in, everyone! I hope we can share experiences and lots of recipes!
> 
> Regarding electric stoves and canning, not sure where you heard this but I think that's a lot of hogwash (my personal opinion, based on experience). I have been cooking on an electric stove for the past 34 years and have used them for canning using boiling water baths and a pressure cooker (in the past). I will be using my new pressure cooker on our glass top stove this summer.
> 
> I have a glass top stove, new in early 2013. I canned a ton of stuff last summer, all done in boiling water baths, and didn't have a single problem with the stove. Sometimes, when I was really cooking up a storm, I used the gas burner on the grill outside but mostly I used the stove and pot inside. (While the gas burner gets the water boiling fast, it's a nuisance running in and out of the house with hot jars filled with stuff).


Thank you! Thank you! I may now wade into the world of canning. I think my previous life on the prairie is calling me LOL.


----------



## crebel

Copied from a USDA site dated September 2013:

"What About Pressure Canning?

It is NOT recommended that you”pressure can” on a flat surface electric stove.
•The fluctuating temperature prevents the ability of keeping a steady pressure inside a pressure canner.
•A pressure canner reaches a much higher temperature than boiling (over 240 degrees F) and that will probably crack the stove top.
•Pressure canners are usually too large to use on an electric stovetop anyway. (Over 1 inch past the burner size)"

Only the burner to pressure canner pot ratio sizes are listed as restrictions for a coil-top electric stove.  Water bath canning is not a problem.

I am not comfortable risking the safety of the finished product or my glass-top stove, so I guess I will continue to try only foods that can be processed with water bath canning methods.  I used to do a LOT of pressure canning years ago when I had gas stoves at various homes around the world, so hopefully I can still offer some recipes or suggestions.


----------



## Leslie

This page has a ton of useful information, including comments about different types of glass top stoves:

http://www.pickyourown.org/cannings4glasstop.htm

I think the key items are the size of the pan/pressure cooker and the flatness of the bottom. My big Revere pan does have a completely flat bottom and I guess that's why it has worked just fine for me--I don't notice the heat cycling on and off.

Regarding the 16 qt. pressure canner I received for Christmas, I found this at the Kitchen Kraft site:



> Q: Your product description says this is suitable for a smooth top stove, however, your response to the previous question states that it shouldn't be used on a smooth top stove. Which is correct as I have this pressure canner and now own a smooth top stove. Thank you!
> A: This small canner can be used.


I guess it is small enough to fit properly on the burner.

Depending on how I feel when we get to pressure canning season, if I don't want to use the stove, I might investigate using the gas burner on the grill outside. We'll see.

This also reminds me why I prefer small batch canning--canning 6-8 half pt. jars, for example. You don't need as big a pot--just big enough to cover the jars with 1-2" of water and also to have room for water to circulate around the jars.

L


----------



## Leslie

cork_dork_mom said:


> Thank you! Thank you! I may now wade into the world of canning. I think my previous life on the prairie is calling me LOL.


Because I am great at procrastinating (ie, not doing the work I should be doing), I did some research on pots (in case you need one!). I don't know how big my Revere pan is but I am guessing 16 qts--a size they don't make anymore. I can fit 8 half pint jars in it, or 16 4 oz. jars (stacked on two racks). Many times I am processing much less than that.

This pan from Victorio is 20 qts (so bigger than mine), comes with a rack, and states it will hold 8 pints or 7 quarts. Price: $50



If that pot seems too big, I found this mini-canner combo at another site:

http://www.kitchenkrafts.com/product/mini-stainless-steel-canning-set/pressure-and-waterbath-canners

It says it will hold 2 quarts or 4 pints. I bet it would hold about 6 half pints but I just submitted a question to the site for the correct info.

It seems that the "classic" granite ware canners--the ones that are blue with white flecks--can't be used on glass top stoves as the bottoms aren't smooth.

L


----------



## Leslie

Here's another nice looking not-too-big pot (18 quarts):

http://www.kitchenkrafts.com/product/18-qt-enamel-canning-pot-w-rack

It will hold 7 qts. or 7 pints. It comes with a rack.

Also, apparently you can use a pressure cooker for water bath canning--just don't do the pressure part. So if you have a big pressure canner, you may be all set for water bath canning.

L


----------



## Jane917

I have an electric cooktop and have never had a problem with canning. Like Leslie, I sterilize my jars in the water bath as I am bringing it to a boil. I use a large stockpot for the water bath. I use all the same equipment that Leslie mentions in an earlier post, though I think the funnel is essential. I have one that fits either small mouth or large mouth. I also love the magnetic lifter. It comes in handy to separate the lids and take them out of the pot where they are boiling. Saying all this, I have not canned a thing this year. Leslie, is that canning machine gadget you bought last year still working for you?


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Saying all this, I have not canned a thing this year. Leslie, is that canning machine gadget you bought last year still working for you?


I think you are thinking of Cindy, who bought the Fresh Tech Automatic Jam and Jelly Maker:



I was very tempted to buy one but resisted. That's when I learned I could make jam in my bread machine and I have been using that instead.

However, yesterday I discovered this gadget:



I get so tempted by gadgets!! I am doing some research on this machine...more later.

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> I think you are thinking of Cindy, who bought the Fresh Tech Automatic Jam and Jelly Maker:
> 
> 
> 
> I was very tempted to buy one but resisted. That's when I learned I could make jam in my bread machine and I have been using that instead.
> 
> However, yesterday I discovered this gadget:
> 
> 
> 
> I get so tempted by gadgets!! I am doing some research on this machine...more later.
> 
> L


I thought for sure you bought that last year! I saw the Sur la Table canner just yesterday in their catalog.


----------



## Leslie

I can't believe I just ordered the Fresh Tech Canning System!!!! But I did!!

Reading about it, it actually sounds like it has some drawbacks: you are only supposed to use the recipes that come in their cookbook (or are listed on the website), you can only use Ball jars (that's not a problem for me--usually), and it only cans high-acid foods like fruit, tomatoes, jams, jellies, salsa, and pickles. No vegetables or meat--but I am not planning on canning meat and I can use the pressure cooker for vegetables.

If it is true that I can only use their recipes, then this machine may be going back. But--that seems a little ridiculous to me. I mean, a jar of jam is a jar of jam, right? How is the machine going to know if I made Blackberry-Lime jam using my recipe (and Pomona's Pectin) vs. their recipe with Ball pectin and a ton of sugar?

I will post my experiments and experiences here for everyone to enjoy!

BTW, I bought this from Cooking.com (not Amazon). I had a 15% off coupon which saved me $44.00; feeling like I saved so much, I splurged on next day shipping ($24.95) so it will be here tomorrow, in time for this weekend's canning adventures.

Sometimes I have zero willpower...LOL.

L


----------



## Jane917

Looking forward to hearing the results in Leslie's new canner! Leslie, you have no will power!


----------



## Leslie

I am having way too much fun buying stuff....LOL.

I was reading a blog, Food in Jars: http://foodinjars.com/ because she had an early review of the Fresh Tech Canning System. But then I started reading other stuff on the blog and found out she had a new cookbook, *Preserving by the Pint*.



It has lots of good reviews and comes in a Kindle version, so I bought that and immediately started reading. In the intro she discusses different tools, most of which I own, but I didn't own this pot:



It is a Kuhn Rikon 4th burner pot. I have never heard of such a thing but this gets a bunch of great reviews so I decided to invest in one. And, according to the cookbook, you can can one or two jars in it. Now, you may ask, why would I need to can just one or two jars of something, when I have my super-fancy canning system arriving tomorrow? Well, because I bought myself a dozen of the small tulip Weck jars (the 1/5 jelly jar). These are expensive (about $3.15/jar vs. $1 for Ball jars) but I thought they were so pretty I couldn't resist.

https://secure.cnchost.com/weckjars.com/productsDetail.php?category=4

I decided that I could use these jars for things I plan to keep so in every batch, I might have 1 filled Weck jar and 5 Ball jars. Brilliant!

However, I can't put the Weck jars in the Canning System--only use Ball jars in that. But now, I can do 1 or 2 Weck jars in the Kuhn Rikon and the rest in the other gadget.

Brilliant again!!!

Once again, I am trying to resist but I have my eye on this pan, just because it's beautiful....LOL.

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/kilner-stainless-steel-jam-pan/?cm_src=AutoRel2

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> I am having way too much fun buying stuff....LOL.
> 
> I was reading a blog, Food in Jars: http://foodinjars.com/ because she had an early review of the Fresh Tech Canning System. But then I started reading other stuff on the blog and found out she had a new cookbook, *Preserving by the Pint*.
> 
> 
> 
> It has lots of good reviews and comes in a Kindle version, so I bought that and immediately started reading. In the intro she discusses different tools, most of which I own, but I didn't own this pot:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Kuhn Rikon 4th burner pot. I have never heard of such a thing but this gets a bunch of great reviews so I decided to invest in one. And, according to the cookbook, you can can one or two jars in it. Now, you may ask, why would I need to can just one or two jars of something, when I have my super-fancy canning system arriving tomorrow? Well, because I bought myself a dozen of the small tulip Weck jars (the 1/5 jelly jar). These are expensive (about $3.15/jar vs. $1 for Ball jars) but I thought they were so pretty I couldn't resist.
> 
> https://secure.cnchost.com/weckjars.com/productsDetail.php?category=4
> 
> I decided that I could use these jars for things I plan to keep so in every batch, I might have 1 filled Weck jar and 5 Ball jars. Brilliant!
> 
> However, I can't put the Weck jars in the Canning System--only use Ball jars in that. But now, I can do 1 or 2 Weck jars in the Kuhn Rikon and the rest in the other gadget.
> 
> Brilliant again!!!
> 
> Once again, I am trying to resist but I have my eye on this pan, just because it's beautiful....LOL.
> 
> http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/kilner-stainless-steel-jam-pan/?cm_src=AutoRel2
> 
> L


I have Food in Jars and also read the blog. I think almost everything I canned last year came from that book. I did not know she has another book out, so I will have to check it out. You are on a buying spree! Love it!


----------



## Tripp

Leslie said:


> This page has a ton of useful information, including comments about different types of glass top stoves:
> 
> http://www.pickyourown.org/cannings4glasstop.htm
> 
> L


Wow, a lot of posts since I last looked at this. First of all Leslie, congrats on your canner purchase. I will be interested to hear how you like it. Getting back to the cook top part of the discussion, I am so glad you posted the above link. I see that there are alternative cooker options and I have the Coleman camp stove, so I think I have my solution. I might splurge for the hose and LP regulator to adapt to the larger propane tank. Thanks for finding that.

I have been watching Youtube videos on canning and while I want to can peaches, I am intrigued by canning tomatoes as well. I am still not sure if I will make the leap this year, but I am closer than I have been in the past.

Leslie, your research and links to web sites and products is really appreciated.


----------



## Leslie

Tripp said:


> Leslie, your research and links to web sites and products is really appreciated.


Thank you, Tripp! I love looking up stuff and helping people.

I think you should go ahead and give peaches and tomatoes a try. Really, it's not hard and I find canning to be very satisfying. The "pop, pop, pop" when the lids seal when I take my jars out of the canner makes me really happy!

I think people get intimidated about canning for a few different reasons:

1. It seems like a lot of work. Well, yes, if you are going to can 72 quarts of tomatoes in one day, yes, that would be a ridiculous amount of work. But I like to think of myself as a "suburban canner"--most of the stuff I can comes from the Farmer's Market as we don't have a gigantic garden producing bushels and bushels of fruit and vegetables. Six pints of tomatoes is more my speed.

Think of it this way: a one pint jar of tomatoes (16 oz) is about one pound of tomatoes. Depending on the type of tomato, there are roughly 3-4 tomatoes to a pound. So if you want to make 6 jars, you need about 18-24 tomatoes (approximately 6-7 lbs). Peeling and prepping 24 tomatoes is not going to take you all day--it is a manageable job.

Interestingly the woman who wrote the cook book I mentioned below, Marisa McClellan, lives in a high-rise in Philadelphia! She takes advantage of interesting things she finds at the Farmer's Market or produce from friends who have gardens. Plus she says there are Feral Fig Trees in Philadelphia which, if you know where to find them, produce tons of figs. Oh boy, would I love to see that!

2. Your canned product will have botulism which will make everyone sick--maybe even die. Yes, botulism is serious but it is also very rare. If you follow the instructions, especially for processing times, you should be fine. Also, high acid foods (fruits, jams, pickles, tomatoes with lemon juice added) are not conducive environments for the development of botulinum spores. This infographic is useful, I think:

http://www.nwedible.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/botulism3.pdf

3. Pressure cookers explode. We've already decided that most people on this thread probably aren't going to be pressure canning anything, so that fear can be set aside. But also, modern pressure canners and cookers don't explode if used properly. I remember reading that back in WWII they made pressure cookers/canners out of cheap/unsatisfactory metal (since all the good metal was going to the war effort) and those canners did have a tendency to explode. People kept on using them after the war (finding an old pressure cooker in the attic, for example) and that caused the problem. But really, I think if you use a modern pressure canner and follow the instructions carefully, you should be fine.

Or just decide not to can vegetables and the problem is solved. This solution will also solve the botulism problem, too!

I hope that gives you the confidence to tackle a few jars of peaches and tomatoes. Also, you are in Washington. Don't you have wonderful cherries? I would love to be able to buy cherries direct from the source to make jam. Yum!

L


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> I have Food in Jars and also read the blog. I think almost everything I canned last year came from that book. I did not know she has another book out, so I will have to check it out. You are on a buying spree! Love it!


Did you have any problems with any of the recipes, Jane? Reading some reviews on Amazon, people complained that some of the measurements seemed to be off.

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Did you have any problems with any of the recipes, Jane? Reading some reviews on Amazon, people complained that some of the measurements seemed to be off.
> 
> L


I do not remember having any trouble with the measurements in the recipes. I have to admit that I was hesitant at first to make jam without pectin, as noted in some of the recipes. However, it turned out fine. I am surrounded by apricot trees, so last year I made Apricot/Rosemary Jam. This year I want to try the Classic Dill Pickles from the book. The Basic Tomato Salsa was hit last year!


----------



## Leslie

So my canning system is here and as I was warned, it says everywhere in the recipe book to only use their recipes. But for canning you have to press two buttons: one for the type of canning (jams & jellies; fruits; tomatoes; salsas; pickles; sauces) and one for the "programmed recipe." Every single jam or jelly recipe in the book uses  "Jam & Jelly" and "1" for the programmed recipe so it would seem that if I use a non-canning system jam recipe, that's what I should select.

It seems that they are much more about keeping you locked into buying their products (pectin, pickle mix, salsa mix etc.) than worrying that the stuff won't can properly. 

For the tomatoes, they say you should use Ball brand citric acid but then they have a footnote saying that it is okay to use bottled lemon juice in place of the citric acid. 

I'll report back. I am wondering if I have enough rhubarb out in the rhubarb patch to make some more Ginger-Vanilla-Rhubarb jam...

L


----------



## Tripp

Thanks for the encouragement, Leslie.  I have been talking to my girlfriend at work, and she encouraged me to do the same thing...small batches.  And she doesn't see why I can't use my glasstop either, so I think I will try.

Jane, the basic salsa sounds yummy...


----------



## Leslie

Yes, Tripp, you can do it and we are here to encourage you every step of the way.  

Do you have anything you can can now, ie, from the Farmer's Market? Here in Maine it is rhubarb season and I am impatiently waiting for strawberries--but I probably have a few more weeks before they show up. 

The Fedex guy was here at 8:30 am with my Weck jars and boy, are they cute! I will take a picture and post when I get myself organized to do so.

L


----------



## Leslie

I just learned how to email to Photobucket!

Here's a picture of the Weck jars. Aren't they adorable? I can just picture them filled with some beautiful jam!










L


----------



## Leslie

My new canner (which I will post a picture of in a minute) came with a very fancy jar lifter. However, I am also quite fond of my 34 year old Mirro lifter. At 34 years of age, I think it qualifies as an antique!










L


----------



## Leslie

And here is the canning machine...LOL. It really is a machine!


----------



## Leslie

A batch of Rhubarb-Lime jam is in the machine and processing. Of course, I broke every single rule in the instruction manual to make this!

1. I didn't use a recipe from the book. Instead, I combined two recipes from the Pomona's pectin site to come up with Rhubarb-Lime.
2. The recipe only made 5 jars (8 oz) plus a little bit more, which went into the refrigerator. So I only have 5 jars processing in the machine, not six.
3. They say take the jars out of the machine one at a time (after preheating) to fill them, but I took them all out at once. When I fill them, I top them off at the end to make sure I have the right headspace. I can't quite fathom filling one jar, putting the lid on, then doing the next one. ??
4. They say you don't need to warm the lids and rings but I can't imagine not including that step, so they were simmered in a pan as usual.

Of course, with all this variation, if the batch of jam turns out to be a flop, I won't know where the problem was. LOL. However, I bet it will be just fine. I'll report back!

L


----------



## Leslie

Jars are out of the canner and I have fruit float!










The Pomona's website describes what is happening:

http://www.pomonapectin.com/faq/my-jam-has-separated-i-have-all-the-pulp-at-the-top-of-the-jar-and-juice-underneath-what-did-i-do-wrong-and-how-can-i-fix-it/

I am working on the solution:










This happened last year with a batch of strawberry jam, too.

L


----------



## Leslie

I am on a roll today and made a second batch of jam--Honey Strawberry Rhubarb. The strawberries were from California so not local, but the honey was from my friend Kathy (received at Christmas--she has bees). The rhubarb was from the Farmer's Market but I added 4 stalks from our patch, to make it authentic. LOL. I ended up with 6 jars exactly and another batch with fruit float!

Okay--the scoop on the canning machine. It is (drum roll): a pressure cooker. I thought so when I looked at it yesterday but after using it twice, now I know for sure. The thing is, it is a low pressure pressure cooker--I read somewhere that it goes up to 3 psi (standard is 15 psi). At 3 psi the temperature reaches ~221 degrees. Higher than 212 degrees (boiling water) which is why it will can by using much less water (it cans by a process of steam and pressure). But--you can't can low acid foods (such as vegetables) which require the high temperature of a standard pressure cooker (240 degrees).

None of this is rocket science (although it is science) and I have to say, the user's guide really annoys me. They are capitalizing on the fears of the novice canner by saying "You must do this" and "You must do that" but not explaining why. As I said in a previous message, I think they want to keep people locked into buying their pectin, pickle mix, etc. I also think they want to fend off any liability issues by telling people to only use their recipes--if someone doesn't follow their advice, cans something and gets sick, then sues the company, they can say, "We told you not to deviate in any way from our recipes."

That's fine, but it doesn't teach anybody anything. 

I have a bread machine and it has a cookbook which is fine. But I have made tons of other things in my bread machine and they have all come out great, too.

This machine has the potential to be really handy (for canning) but they don't want to unlock the secret which is too bad. Why don't they divide the cookbook into two parts: If You Have Never Canned Before and For Experienced Canners. In the latter part, give the timings of the cycles and explain how a person could use the machine more creatively.

I'll push all the buttons and figure out the cycles on my own. 

Am I going to keep this? Right now I am on the fence. The locked in nature of the device is bugging me. On the other hand, it *is* convenient. Just pouring in 48 oz. of water versus gallons; heating up by pushing a button; canning by pushing another button. It makes it really easy (not that it was hard before).  I'll wait a week and see how I feel.

L


----------



## Leslie

I thought I was done canning for the weekend yesterday, but blueberries were on sale at the grocery store so I decided to make a batch of Blue Sunshine Jam. This time I went really rogue and canned one of the Weck jars (along with 3 Ball jars) in the canning machine. It seems that everything worked just fine.










Blue sunshine (blueberry with lemon) is from the Pomona's website. The recipe is here:

http://www.pomonapectin.com/recipes/blue-sunshine-jam/

It looks yummy!

L


----------



## crebel

Did your "float" redistribute with the turning?  How many times did you turn the jars?

The blueberry sunshine sounds wonderful.


----------



## Leslie

Hi Chris,

I was able to fix the fruit float on the Rhubarb-Lime Jam. I think I turned the jars 4 times. However, it didn't go away on the Honey-Strawberry-Rhubarb, even with multiple turnings. The experts say not to worry, just stir it after opening. However, it won't win a blue ribbon at the county fair!

L


----------



## Tripp

I was at our local hardware store, the old fashioned kind, not the big box kind.  They had canning supplies so I will go there to get most of the supplies I need.  I have a deep pot that I think will be perfect and found some canning rings that I purchased for some unknown reason.  I will pick up some jars, rack, etc.  

Leslie, you asked if there was anything at the farmers markets here that I could get to start canning...there probably is but there is nothing that I am interested in enough to start.  However, I got an Amazon local deal at one of the fruit and veg stands here and the owner is really helpful, so I am going to go there and use my coupon and talk to him.  I will find something and let you know.  

I really want to can peaches, so I want to practice before then so that I can get the nervousness out of the way prior to that.  

Have you used your new canner more and if so, how are you liking it?  Just wondering...


----------



## Leslie

I love local hardware stores. I try to buy as much stuff as I can from our True Value and avoid Home Depot.

Right now, I am taking this weekend off from canning, although who knows, I may be tempted tomorrow if the rhubarb patch has replenished itself. I am waiting for local strawberries to appear at the Farmer's Market. This has been a long, cold winter and we are about 1 week behind schedule. Nothing right now but maybe next week (fingers crossed).

Keep me posted on what the owner at the fruit and veg stand has to say...

L


----------



## Jane917

I have finally turned the corner and added Pomona Pectin to my Amazon cart! I have been resisting canning this year, but that blueberry sunshine jam just sounds too good.


----------



## Leslie

Well, I guess I took two weekends off from canning! Not sure what happened to last weekend.

I had 2+ lbs of fresh strawberries that my friend Bob picked yesterday at Maxwell's Farm in Cape Elizabeth. This afternoon I turned them into 5 jars (8 oz) of jam. Once again, I have fruit float. I'll turn them over in an hour and see if we can take care of this problem.

The strawberries were so red, the jam is a beautiful color!


----------



## Leslie

Some photos from today's canning efforts:

From pot:










To jam:










I need to get some more strawberries from Maxwell's....

Oh, BTW you can see I fixed the fruit float!


----------



## Tripp

Your jam looks beautiful.  I need to get serious.  The local raspberries are available at the fruit stand.  I am thinking of starting with that.


----------



## Leslie

Tripp said:


> Your jam looks beautiful. I need to get serious. The local raspberries are available at the fruit stand. I am thinking of starting with that.


Raspberries are a great thing to start with! Go for it!

I haven't talked to much about pectin, but if you are going to give a try with raspberry jam, you will probably want to use some. Now, you have a couple of choices: the "classic" (or traditional) pectins that they sell in the grocery store like Certo, Sure-Jell, and Ball Brand. There is also Pomona's Pectin which I discovered last summer. Once I started using Pomona's, I'll never go back!

The classic pectins require a ton of sugar. Even their "low sugar" recipes have a lot. For example, I am reading the recipe in my FreshTech cookbook for Berry Jam (Raspberry or Blackberry). The traditional recipe requires 4 cups of crushed berries and 5 cups of sugar!!! The "reduced sugar" recipe uses 3 cups! Ack! I think my heart would stop if I poured 3 cups of sugar into beautiful fresh berries from the Farmer's Market.

For yesterday's strawberry jam, I used 2 lbs 2 oz of strawberries and 1 cup of sugar, plus Pomona's Pectin (2 tsp) and calcium water (2 tsp). Today I made a batch of blubarb (blueberry-rhubarb) with about 2 lbs 4 oz of fruit and 1 1/4 cups sugar, plus the pectin, calcium water, and some lemon juice. I can cope much more easily with pouring a cup of sugar into something vs. 3-5 cups!

Regarding the calcium water: that is what makes the Pomona's Pectin work. In each box is a little packet of calcium powder. Mix 1/2 tsp with 1/2 cup water in a small jar and mix well. Since you only need about 2 tsp. per recipe, this little jar will last a long time (I am still using the stuff I mixed up last summer!). Stick it in the refrigerator to store.

Unfortunately, you will probably not find Pomona's at your local grocery store (unless your local grocery store is Whole Foods--they sell it). Fortunately, the website does have a store locator:

http://www.pomonapectin.com/store-locator/

I see lots of "Fred Meyers" listed. Is that your version of Hannaford? (Our local big chain store--a nice chain.) Amazon also sells it but you need to buy 6 boxes. Pricewise, it is a good deal but it might be more than you need for just starting out. Last summer I kept running to Whole Foods. This summer I bought the six pack and I just opened my second box, so I will probably use it all up, at the rate I am going!

Each box comes with a recipe insert which will get you started, but if you want to get more creative, I like this cookbook:



One thing that annoys me, however, is that with every recipe she says, "Measure out 4 cups of ____ {whatever fruit is in the recipe} and save the remainder for another use." Really? Exactly what I am going to do with some small amount of mashed, cooked fruit? I skip this step and just use all the fruit that I have prepared. So far, everything has turned out fine. I realize proportions are important but I think the difference between having 4 cups of fruit *exactly* and maybe 4 1/4 to 4 1/2 cups are pretty minimal.

One good thing about this cookbook: she has lots of recipes with alternative sweeteners, such as honey, maple syrup, and frozen juice concentrate (apple or grape).

I recently bought this cookbook:



She has some interesting recipes for using your various jams and jellies, but I am a little disappointed in the actual jam recipes as she is back to old school with 4 to 5 cups sugar, even when she is using Pomona's Pectin! Ack!

Okay, enough info for this moment. Let me know if you have questions!


----------



## Tripp

Wow, thanks for the great info.  DH is diabetic and the high sugar recipes you talked about are really out.  And I agree, why ruin that wonderful fresh fruit with so much sugar?  
When I used the store finder for Pomona's pectin it came up with a lot of stores really close to me.  I don't know what Hannaford is like but Fred Meyers is a big PNW chain that sells a little bit of everything.  And they have a large health food section.  I could get the Pomona's pectin as well as the canning supplies.  I think July 4th would be a good day to do this as we don't do anything then anyway.  I am just going to do it and not just talk about it.  Thanks for the links also....I will let you know how it goes.

This is really my time to experiment.  I got a book on making meals in jars with all freeze dried ingredients.  I thought it would be good to have an emergency store on hand for potential long term power outages as we get them on occasion up here.  And since we are in the Pacific Rim, an earthquake is another reason to have these freeze dried meals on hand.  So, I feel like I am tapping in on my pioneer spirit between this and the canning.


----------



## Jane917

I cannot find Pomona's Pectin at my local Fred Meyer, I think my local health food store has it. Leslie, are you still using your Fresh Tec for your jams? I think you placed a review of it somewhere..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jane917

I just read back a few pages and now realize Leslie got the canner, not the jam/jelly machine. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tripp

I went to Fred Meyers today and they didn't have Pomona's pectin here either.  But there are a couple of health food stores nearby that supposedly carry it.  I will call and go to one of them if they have it.  If not, I am going to order from Amazon.  

I got some canning accessories and some canning jars at the hardware store.  My pot is too short so I either need to get a taller pot (saw one at Fred Meyers) or get some smaller canning jars.  Either way, I am going for it and am going to try and can jam this weekend.  I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> I just read back a few pages and now realize Leslie got the canner, not the jam/jelly machine.


Yes, I continue to "jaibreak" my FreshTech canner. When I say "jailbreak" I am remembering the first days of the iPhone, where people were figuring out how to hack it to load their own apps and customizations, while Apple was threatening everyone that if you did so, you'd void your warranty. I've been busy hacking my canning machine...not following the instructions, not using their recipes--but everything has come out just fine.

It's a shame they try to lock everyone into their specific recipes, instead of providing just a little bit of knowledge about how the machine works and letting people be creative. As I said a few posts ago, it is a low-pressure pressure cooker. Tell people that, let them know they can't use it to can vegetables, and then have at it. I think they would sell a lot more that way. Instead they buy into "canning fear," ie, "If I don't do everything correctly, I will kill everyone in my family!" which is just ridiculous.

I like the FreshTec canner. It's convenient and easy to use, plus it uses a whole lot less water than boiling in a big pot. From beginning to end, I can can about 6 jars of jam in an hour or so. The canner takes 12 minutes to heat the jars and then 27 minutes to process them: 39 minutes. I start with assembling everything, prepping fruit, then making the jam (which starts when I begin heating the jars). Fill the jars, put in the canner, press start, then go do some Kindle reading for 25 minutes to relax.

I haven't pushed all the buttons to figure out the timing on the other cycles, but I will get around to that eventually.

Meanwhile, I haven't used the bread machine to make jam for a few weeks. I am just doing it the old-fashioned way on the top of the stove.

L


----------



## Leslie

Tripp said:


> I went to Fred Meyers today and they didn't have Pomona's pectin here either. But there are a couple of health food stores nearby that supposedly carry it. I will call and go to one of them if they have it. If not, I am going to order from Amazon.
> 
> I got some canning accessories and some canning jars at the hardware store. My pot is too short so I either need to get a taller pot (saw one at Fred Meyers) or get some smaller canning jars. Either way, I am going for it and am going to try and can jam this weekend. I will let you all know how it goes.


Show pictures and keep me posted! What size jars did you get?

I hope you are successful in your search for Pomona's. I am sure you will find some somewhere. It's not rare, just more expensive than buying from Amazon. Last summer I paid $5.99/box at Whole Foods.

For a first time recipe, I'd suggest using the insert that comes with the box of Pomona's. Basic, simple, and they have the measurements down pat. They also have some info on using other sweeteners if you want to try that for your husband.

Keep us posted! Exciting, new canner on the block! LOL.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Yes, I continue to "jaibreak" my FreshTech canner. When I say "jailbreak" I am remembering the first days of the iPhone, where people were figuring out how to hack it to load their own apps and customizations, while Apple was threatening everyone that if you did so, you'd void your warranty. I've been busy hacking my canning machine...not following the instructions, not using their recipes--but everything has come out just fine.
> 
> It's a shame they try to lock everyone into their specific recipes, instead of providing just a little bit of knowledge about how the machine works and letting people be creative. As I said a few posts ago, it is a low-pressure pressure cooker. Tell people that, let them know they can't use it to can vegetables, and then have at it. I think they would sell a lot more that way. Instead they buy into "canning fear," ie, "If I don't do everything correctly, I will kill everyone in my family!" which is just ridiculous.
> 
> I like the FreshTec canner. It's convenient and easy to use, plus it uses a whole lot less water than boiling in a big pot. From beginning to end, I can can about 6 jars of jam in an hour or so. The canner takes 12 minutes to heat the jars and then 27 minutes to process them: 39 minutes. I start with assembling everything, prepping fruit, then making the jam (which starts when I begin heating the jars). Fill the jars, put in the canner, press start, then go do some Kindle reading for 25 minutes to relax.
> 
> I haven't pushed all the buttons to figure out the timing on the other cycles, but I will get around to that eventually.
> 
> Meanwhile, I haven't used the bread machine to make jam for a few weeks. I am just doing it the old-fashioned way on the top of the stove.
> 
> L


It is nice to hear that you have been able to alter the recipes for the FreshTec canner and still be pleased with the results. Are you able to use Pomona's pectin and less sugar and still be successful? I am a bit fearful that I would not be able to adapt a Pomona's Pectin recipe for the right amount of fruit I would be using to make the small quantities required but the canner capacity.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crebel

Has anyone seen/used golden raspberries?  I had some on a fruit plate yesterday and think they would make a beautiful jam.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> It is nice to hear that you have been able to alter the recipes for the FreshTec canner and still be pleased with the results. Are you able to use Pomona's pectin and less sugar and still be successful? I am a bit fearful that I would not be able to adapt a Pomona's Pectin recipe for the right amount of fruit I would be using to make the small quantities required but the canner capacity.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The canner holds six 8 oz jars or 4 pints. The recipes that come on the insert in the Pomona's box all call for 4 cups of mashed fruit (or juice) which will yield 4-5 cups (ie, 8 oz jars) of jam. So, the amounts work perfectly for the machine.

And yes, I have been using Pomona's pectin and less sugar and everything has come out fine. The machine doesn't have any way to know what's in the jars. At first when I read that it "senses" the contents and adjusts itself accordingly, I wondered if it has a scale built it--but it doesn't. And I don't think there is really any "sensing" going on. Every time I select "preheat" it is 12 minutes. When I select "jam" and "recipe 1" it is 27 minutes. I would be curious if these numbers would be different if I was at 5000 ft. elevation. Does the canner have an altimeter built in?

L


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Has anyone seen/used golden raspberries? I had some on a fruit plate yesterday and think they would make a beautiful jam.


They sell them at Hannaford in tiny little boxes that are expensive. I agree, it would make a very pretty jam but I think a small batch would cost a bundle!

Meanwhile, I found garlic scapes at the Rosemont Market. I am going to try pickling those!


----------



## Rasputina

crebel said:


> This is my problem, too, Tripp! After buying a pressure cooker for canning, I was told because of the way the heat cycles off and on with an electric stove, you can't maintain the optimal amounts of pressure at a steady pace for the required time. I'm pretty sure they told me in the last thread that electric pressure cookers wouldn't work for canning either.
> 
> I will still be watching this thread for ideas and updates!


I never had any problems maintaining pressure when pressuring canning on electric stoves, both coil and glass top.


----------



## Tripp

Leslie said:


> Show pictures and keep me posted! What size jars did you get?
> 
> I hope you are successful in your search for Pomona's. I am sure you will find some somewhere. It's not rare, just more expensive than buying from Amazon. Last summer I paid $5.99/box at Whole Foods.
> 
> For a first time recipe, I'd suggest using the insert that comes with the box of Pomona's. Basic, simple, and they have the measurements down pat. They also have some info on using other sweeteners if you want to try that for your husband.
> 
> Keep us posted! Exciting, new canner on the block! LOL.


So, I was able to find Pomona's Pectin at my nearest health foods store. The jars that I got are these:



They are so pretty but they are a little larger than I think I should use the first time. I got another set of 8 oz Ball jars that I will use on my first batch. I read the recipes in the pectin package and I think I have a good idea of what to do. Thursday will be the day that I pick up fruit at Foley's and I will make a batch on Friday. And I promise to take pictures. But I will need my son to help me post as I am pathetic at linking pictures. Squee, I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Leslie

Rasputina said:


> I never had any problems maintaining pressure when pressuring canning on electric stoves, both coil and glass top.


Thanks for this info, Rasputina!


----------



## Leslie

Tripp, it sounds like you are good to go. If you read the Pomona's insert carefully, you'll see that it has info on how to use alternative sweetners, such as Stevia, to make your jam. Would you want to do that for your husband?

Yesterday I bought 1.5 lbs of garlic scapes at the market and pickled them last night. I ended up with five 8 oz jars. Once again, I used the FreshTech canner with a non-authorized recipe.  Choosing "pickles" and "recipe 2" put the timer at 35 minutes. The jars all sealed just fine.

Beautiful cherries from Washington state were on sale at Hannaford yesterday: $2.50/lb. I bought 2 big bags and will make some cherry jam this afternoon. Jane--regarding amounts--I read on a website that you should not make cherry jam with more than 4 cups of fruit because it won't jell properly. I wonder if this is true with all jams? Anyone know?

http://www.pickyourown.org/cherry_preserves.htm

L


----------



## Leslie

It was too hot today to make cherry jam. Plus, I was having one of those days where *everything* was going wrong so I figured it was not a good day to venture into the jamming kitchen. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Tripp

Leslie said:


> Tripp, it sounds like you are good to go. If you read the Pomona's insert carefully, you'll see that it has info on how to use alternative sweetners, such as Stevia, to make your jam. Would you want to do that for your husband?


I have been reading the insert and will probably try the lowest sugar amount first. Then I will do my second batch with Stevia. I want to see what the taste difference is.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Tripp, it sounds like you are good to go. If you read the Pomona's insert carefully, you'll see that it has info on how to use alternative sweetners, such as Stevia, to make your jam. Would you want to do that for your husband?
> 
> Yesterday I bought 1.5 lbs of garlic scapes at the market and pickled them last night. I ended up with five 8 oz jars. Once again, I used the FreshTech canner with a non-authorized recipe.  Choosing "pickles" and "recipe 2" put the timer at 35 minutes. The jars all sealed just fine.
> 
> Beautiful cherries from Washington state were on sale at Hannaford yesterday: $2.50/lb. I bought 2 big bags and will make some cherry jam this afternoon. Jane--regarding amounts--I read on a website that you should not make cherry jam with more than 4 cups of fruit because it won't jell properly. I wonder if this is true with all jams? Anyone know?
> 
> http://www.pickyourown.org/cherry_preserves.htm
> 
> L


Leslie, I can't buy cherries for $2.50/lb right now and I live in the middle of cherry orchards! I pick some from the trees, but they are $3.99/lb at Farmers Market! In a few weeks when all the crop is harvested the price will go down. It is a record year for cherry production.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leslie

I still haven't made the cherry jam--I think that will be this morning. I got waylaid yesterday with another batch of strawberry. I bought 2 qts are the market (strawberries from a farm near Warren, Maine) and ended up with six 8 oz jars of jam.

Everyone loves strawberry. I figure I need to have a big supply on hand.  

Tripp--today's the day, right?


----------



## Tripp

Yes, today is the day.  I got a half flat of raspberries from the fruit stand and they are very ripe and should make great jam.  I have also got everything out and ready.  I just have to get my son up here in an hour or so.  He promised to take care of the puppy while I am doing the canning.  She can be a handful and I don't want to have to choose between getting her out of trouble or my jam.

I promise to provide updates and pictures later.


----------



## Leslie

I am looking forward to updates, Tripp!

I just made 9 jars (8 oz) of cherry jam. I used the cherries I bought at Hannaford the other day. I also bought a cherry pitter which worked great. When the cherries were all chopped and mashed I had about 8.5 cups of fruit. I doubled the Pomona's recipe and used 1.5 cups of sugar.

One tip I learned from the Pomona's cookbook: if the recipe calls for lemon or lime juice, use the bottled kind. Don't squeeze fresh lemons. You don't know the acidity of fresh lemons (or limes) and that is the reason you add the juice to the recipe.

Also, have I mentioned this pot?



I bought it based on a recommendation in a cookbook and it is great--and not just for canning. We cooked corn in it the other night. When I was making my pickled garlic scapes the other day, it was great for heating up the vinegar and water. And today, I canned my little Weck jars in it (since they wouldn't fit in the big canning machine).

L


----------



## Leslie

The other thing I forgot to mention is that when I can something, I use a ton of towels. I think it is worth it to invest in a big pack of inexpensive towels that you can toss into the washer and not worry about, something like this:



or this:


----------



## Tripp

My first batch of jam is now complete.  It was a pretty easy process and want to do more...I guess I am hooked.  

I used most of a half flat of raspberries and got 4 full 8 oz jars and a 3/4 of another.  I think it was because I only used 3/4 of a cup of sugar.  I processed the four full jars in the water bath and the partial 5th is in my fridge to use up immediately.  

I made a couple of mistakes.  First, I forgot to try and get any air bubbles out of the jars but I don't think that was a major mistake.  However, when the jars were in the water bath and there was like 3 or 4 minutes remaining, I realized that I also forgot to wipe the rims. 

I immediately called the Pomona Jam Line (not really expecting to get anyone) and was surprised to get an answer.  When I talked to the woman on the line, she asked if I remembered if my rims were goopey with jam. I think they were relatively clean.  I asked her if the jars would seal if there was jam on the rim.  And I also asked if I checked them at the end of the 12-24hours and they didn't wiggle and the buttons were down, would it be safe to assume they are OK.  She said that I should be OK.  She also said that my partial 5th one could be frozen if I didn't want to eat it right away.
So I am going to see what the first batch looks like when they are full cooled.  Worst comes to worst, I could always freeze them to be 100% positive.  What would you all do?

I went out and got more raspberries from Foley's.  They were fresh picked this morning.  When DH comes home tonight and can watch the puppy for me, I am going to try another batch.  I thought I had Stevia, but it is actually store brand Splenda.  I really don't like the Splenda taste so I am not going to use it.  I do have some Agave...do you know if that is used in the same proportions as honey?  If so, that is a great alternative. 

I will post pictures later.


----------



## Leslie

If you are going out to buy more fruit right away, sounds like you are hooked. Welcome to the club!

Regarding your mistakes: I never bother with the removing air bubbles step, so I don't think that is a problem. On the other hand, I am careful about wiping the rims of the jars. But, lots of times, I am wiping stuff off the side of the jar. I think the key, as the jam line lady said is, were the rims goopey? Also, did you have a canning funnel to fill the jars? With a funnel, the rims will probably be relatively clean.

My take--if it seems like the jars have all sealed (lids are depressed) they are probably okay. 

I love that Pomona's had someone answering the jam line on July 4th! What a great business! I have never called but maybe now I'll dream up a crazy question just so I have an excuse to do so! LOL.

I may go searching for some more strawberries tomorrow, to make another batch of strawberry jam. Just for fun....LOL


----------



## Tripp

Yes, I think I am hooked.  So, I made a second batch.  This time I doubled it and used agave syrup (amber).  It has a lower glycemic index and is supposed to be better for diabetics because of that.  I tasted the jam that remained in the jar and it was very good.  The unexpected bonus is that the amber agave made the jam a deeper red color than the batch with refined sugar.  It is so pretty.  Oh, and is remembered to wipe the rims this time.  

If I can get to it tomorrow, I am going to make the mixed berry jam recipe from their website.

I agree with you about Pomona's.  What a great company...customer service like what I got today makes for loyal customers.


----------



## Leslie

My husband went to work for a little while this morning and I told him to stop at the Farmer's Market and buy some strawberries!

Yesterday, I did two Weck jars (the fancy German jars) of cherry jam in boiling water. When I checked this morning, neither one sealed!   So, they are in the freezer for later consumption. Not sure where the problem was.

All the jars in the canning machine came out just fine.

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> My husband went to work for a little while this morning and I told him to stop at the Farmer's Market and buy some strawberries!
> 
> Yesterday, I did two Weck jars (the fancy German jars) of cherry jam in boiling water. When I checked this morning, neither one sealed!  So, they are in the freezer for later consumption. Not sure where the problem was.
> 
> All the jars in the canning machine came out just fine.
> 
> L


Leslie, were the jars in the canning machine also Weck jars? I have some Weck jars and would like to have more, but I have never used them for canning. How many Weck jars can you get in the Freshtec canner?

I am still on the fence about buying the Freshtec canner. So expensive! The best place I can find to save a few bucks is Bed Bath and Beyond with my 20% coupon. Meanwhile, berry season is passing me right by!


----------



## Leslie

Jane,

I bought 1 dozen of the Weck Mini-Tulip Jars. So far I have used 5 of them. Three were canned in the FreshTech canner. Yesterday I did two in boiling water and they were the ones that did not seal.   Now they are in the freezer.

Yesterday I put 7 half-pint (8 oz) jars of cherry jam in the FreshTech--even though the instructions say six jars is the max. But 7 fit just fine and all of them sealed without any problem.

The FreshTech is a splurge, no doubt about it but it is easy and convenient, plus it saves lots of water (and time). It's sort of big so if you don't have a place to store it in the off season, that would be a drawback. On the other hand, the "push a button and forget it for 30 minutes" aspect of the device is very appealing.

L


----------



## Leslie

I just made *another* batch of strawberry jam (6 jars) and I think I might've reached strawberry saturation. Who knows how much longer strawberry season will last? At least I feel like I took full advantage of the berries when they were bursting off the vine!

L


----------



## Tripp

Jane917 said:


> Meanwhile, berry season is passing me right by!


I know what you mean. Strawberry season is over for the most part and the kid at Foley's told me that there is about two more weeks of raspberry season.

I just did a batch of berry blitz with raspberries, strawberries, blueberries and a little bit of blackberries. The color is beautiful. I think I am done for this weekend. I don't know what is next for local fruit...maybe blackberries? I will make some more jam when I see what is available. And I will do local strawberries next year. Thanks everyone for all the encouragement...pictures will follow.


----------



## Jane917

I am just starting! Berry season is pretty long here in the PNW, although I think our strawberries come out of CA. This is heaven for raspberries, blueberries, blackberries.


----------



## Tripp

I am in the PNW too. However, I was going off what the kid at the stand told me. So, i looked it up since I am clueless.  You are right, there is still quite a bit of time. And blackberry season is just starting. I am glad since i do want to make strawberry jam.

I am also looking forward to preserving peaches. I just borrowed this book from the library:



and I have this one on reserve:



The author has taken canning recipes and downsized them to smaller batches. Just right for me. Then I can use the 5th burner pot that Leslie has. I have the smaller version of this and love it and I have always wanted the larger one.


----------



## Leslie

Tripp,

I bought Preserving by the Pint a few weeks ago. She has lots of great sounding recipes--I am eagerly waiting for fresh peaches to arrive so I can try my hand at *Salted Brown Sugar Peach Jam.* Yum! The only drawback to the book is sometimes I think she downsizes recipes *too* much. If I am going to the effort of cutting up peaches and dirtying up a pan, I'd like to end up with six jars of something, not just two. But it's easy enough to double the recipe.

I also recommend this book:



Everything I have made from this book has come out just fine. She has lots of recipes that use alternatives to sugar for sweetening, too, such as unsweetened apple or grape juice concentrate.

L


----------



## Leslie

There is a woman named Joanne who is posting reviews and answering questions on the Amazon forums about the FreshTech canning machine. Like me, she is busy making everything under the sun and canning it all in her machine. She uses whatever recipe she wants--everything comes out just fine. She notes (as I have) that you can't can meat, seafood, or vegetables. The machine is for items that you would water-bath can: jams, jellies, pickles, tomatoes, salsa, tomato sauce, etc. 

At $299 it's pricey and certainly not essential, but it is convenient and fun to use.

L


----------



## Jane917

Tripp said:


> I am in the PNW too. However, I was going off what the kid at the stand told me. So, i looked it up since I am clueless.  You are right, there is still quite a bit of time. And blackberry season is just starting. I am glad since i do want to make strawberry jam.
> 
> I am also looking forward to preserving peaches. I just borrowed this book from the library:
> 
> 
> 
> and I have this one on reserve:
> 
> 
> 
> The author has taken canning recipes and downsized them to smaller batches. Just right for me. Then I can use the 5th burner pot that Leslie has. I have the smaller version of this and love it and I have always wanted the larger one.


I have the Food in Jars cookbook, and enjoy it very much. I do not have her newer book yet, but follow her blog. I just ordered the Ball Canner and found Pomona's Pectin in my local health food store. I am looking forward to making pickles from Food in Jars using the new canner. The apricot jam in Food in Jars does not even use pectin. I successfully made it last year. I will try it again this year using Pomona's Pectin. I live in an area neighboring apricot trees.


----------



## Leslie

The salted brown sugar peach jam doesn't use pectin, either. I bet you could substitute apricots for peaches. Here's the recipe:

1 qt peaches (about 2 lbs)
1 cup packed light brown sugar
3/4 tsp. finely milled sea salt
1/2 tsp. nutmeg
Juice of 1/2 lemon (or 1 1/2 Tbsp. RealLemon)

Blanch the peaches and peel. Quarter them, place in a shallow bowl, and mash to a chunky pulp. Stir in the sugar and let sit a few minutes, until the sugar is mostly dissolved.

To cook, scrape the fruit into a large skillet. Add the salt, nutmeg, and lemon juice and cook over medium-high heat, stirring regularly, Bring to a boil and cook until it bubbles and looks quite thick, 10 to 12 minutes. It's done when you can pull a spatula through the jam and it doesn't immediately rush to fill the space that you have cleared.

Spoon into prepared jars and process in a boiling water bath for 10 minutes. On my canning machine, I would choose Jams/Jellies and Recipe 1.

Makes about 3 half-pint jars.


----------



## crebel

Leslie, the salted brown sugar peach jam sounds fabulous.  I am going to give it a try next time I get to the store for peaches.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leslie

Hey Jane, so exciting about your canning machine. I guess we are on Canner Watch! LOL.


----------



## Jane917

Does the Pomona's Pectin cookbook have a recipe for raspberry jalapeno jam? If so, I am in!


----------



## Jane917

I thought others might like to see this chart of "additives" for pectic free jam.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35224895/nw_edible_jam_flavor_chart.pdf


----------



## Tripp

Leslie,
I got the Pomona's book from your earlier recommendation. While I didn't use any recipes this weekend, it was a great resource for me to study prior to what I did. And I will use it for sure later. There are some great recipes.



Jane917 said:


> Does the Pomona's Pectin cookbook have a recipe for raspberry jalapeno jam? If so, I am in!


Jane, there is an apricot-jalapeno recipe in the book and a pepper jelly recipe. No raspberry-jalapeno recipe. However, the Pomona website has a strawberry-jalapeno recipe. I am sure you could trade the strawberries for raspberries.


----------



## Tripp

Oh my.  I just read the strawberry-jalapeño recipe in the Pomona's website.  I am so doing it.  Sounds yummy.


----------



## Jane917

I suppose I can just make raspberry jam and add a few jalapenos. Last year I added rosemary to my apricot jam......no pectin needed for apricot jam. Also, you don't even need to peel the apricots. Apricot skins are very soft and just dissolve into the mixture. Peach skins are tougher and need to be peeled. Tripp, let us know how your strawberry-jalapeno jam comes out. Someday we can meet on Snoqualmie Pass and swap jars of jam!


----------



## Leslie

Regarding peeling--I was reading in the Pomona's cookbook that Allison doesn't think that peeling apricots or plums is necessary. She says they are sort of hard to peel (compared to peaches) and the skins are so soft they melt in and cook when the jam is cooking.

Fine with me, one less step is always a bonus! LOL.

L


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> I thought others might like to see this chart of "additives" for pectic free jam.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35224895/nw_edible_jam_flavor_chart.pdf


That table is great. Thanks, Jane!


----------



## Jane917

Speaking of apricots, we have 4 on the grill right now. When they come off the grill I will top them with ricotta cheese and sprinkle garden fresh rosemary over them.


----------



## Tripp

Jane917 said:


> I suppose I can just make raspberry jam and add a few jalapenos. Last year I added rosemary to my apricot jam......no pectin needed for apricot jam. Also, you don't even need to peel the apricots. Apricot skins are very soft and just dissolve into the mixture. Peach skins are tougher and need to be peeled. Tripp, let us know how your strawberry-jalapeno jam comes out. Someday we can meet on Snoqualmie Pass and swap jars of jam!


I am interested in apricot jam, I might have to try that as well. If I can find good strawberries this weekend, the strawberry-jalapeno jam will be my next project. I am also interested in the honeyed tomato jalapeno jam. ARGH, look what you guys got me into...what I have already done is not enough....LOL

Jane, I am up for meeting halfway sometime. I may head out towards Ellensburg when the peaches are available. There is a huge fruit stand a little west of there that we have been to a few times (I cannot remember the name of it though). Maybe we could meet when I go there.


----------



## Jane917

Tripp, I don't have to venture out far to find fresh peaches in season. They grow all over the Wenatchee Valley. I wonder if Cle Elum has a farmer's market. The Leavenworth farmer's market is Thursday afternoon, but so far they have not had much.


----------



## Leslie

Tripp said:


> I am interested in apricot jam, I might have to try that as well. If I can find good strawberries this weekend, the strawberry-jalapeno jam will be my next project. I am also interested in the honeyed tomato jalapeno jam. ARGH, look what you guys got me into...what I have already done is not enough....LOL


It is a fun hobby, isn't it?


----------



## Jane917

I picked 17 pounds of apricots last night!


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> I picked 17 pounds of apricots last night!


Wow! I am jealous!


----------



## Jane917

I am going to do an experiment. My Freshtec canner has not been shipped yet, and I will be out of town Thursday-Sunday this week. It is in the high 90s here, and no way do I want to do a water bath canning. I am going to make the Pomona's Pectic apricot jam recipe that Leslie posted (thanks!). I will prepare the apricots and add lemon juice and calcium water. Then I will seal the mixture in plastic bags and freeze. Next week when I am home and the canner is here, I will bring the apricots to a boil and add sugar and pectin powder. Then I will put them in the Freshtec, which will surely be here by early next week. I found a site in a blog that mentioned that she prepares the fruit ahead of time, cans later. Since I have so many apricots (and they are free) it will not be a disaster if it does not work. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Leslie

I think that makes sense, Jane. I know plenty of people who freeze blueberries in August and make jam in November.

I can't wait to hear how this turns out!

L


----------



## Jane917

In about 20 minutes, I prepped 2 batches of apricots to put in freezer to turn into jam next week. Each batch (2.5 pounds), 10 cots, calcium water, and lemon juice. I rough chopped the cots.


----------



## Jane917

I just scored about 25 pounds of Rainier cherries from the neighbors. They are "seconds."


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> I just scored about 25 pounds of Rainier cherries from the neighbors. They are "seconds."


Wow, you are so lucky....definitely jealous. Your machine will be put to good use when it arrives!


----------



## Jane917

My machine has not even shipped yet!


----------



## Tripp

Finally, as promised, pictures of last week's jam:










The larger jars are raspberry with agave and the smaller are raspberry with sugar. The agave is a little darker.


----------



## Jane917

Tripp, love those pictures! My Freshtec shipped today. My refrigerator and freezer are jammed full of cherries and apricots. It is 100 degrees here, so I DO NOT want to get a head start and use a water bath canner.


----------



## Tripp

Jane917 said:


> Tripp, love those pictures! My Freshtec shipped today. My refrigerator and freezer are jammed full of cherries and apricots. It is 100 degrees here, so I DO NOT want to get a head start and use a water bath canner.


Freshtec watch!  I am anxious to see how you like it.

No pun intended regarding your jammed full fridge and freezer...


----------



## Leslie

Oh, Tripp, those jars of raspberry jam are beautiful! You must be so proud of yourself!

I received a late birthday present from my sister: 6 Weck jars--Tulip style but bigger than the ones I bought--about a pint. I have to figure out what to put in them that will look pretty.

L


----------



## Tripp

I have to ask, is it normal to feel like Gollum and call my jam precious?  All I want to do is hoard them, look at how pretty they are and not let anyone else have them.  Will I get over this?


----------



## Tripp

Leslie, I meant to say, nice gift from your sister.  I don't have any good ideas as to what you should make, but I'll bet whatever you make will be pretty.


----------



## Leslie

Tripp said:


> I have to ask, is it normal to feel like Gollum and call my jam precious? All I want to do is hoard them, look at how pretty they are and not let anyone else have them. Will I get over this?


It is normal. You get over it when you make lots and lots of jars of jam (or whatever) and have enough to give away plus keep plenty for yourself. And giving stuff away is great because people are so impressed with your amazing skill to be able to can something!

L


----------



## Tripp

I figured as much.  I got all the ingredients to make more jam tomorrow.  On the roster is strawberry jalapeno jam and maybe apricot jalapeno, time permitting.


----------



## Jane917

Tripp, what recipe are you using for the apricot jalapeño?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leslie

I have cherries to make a sweet cherry compote. I am using Jane's list of Dry Zing and Wet Zing and will be making my compote with lemon zest (dry) and Grand Marnier (wet). Time to go put my jammin' shirt on!

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie, I am out of town, but will get home today. I will have to keep your cherry compote on mind, as my refrigerator is full of gallons of cherries. I will have to search for my cherry pitter. Let me know how yours turns out!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tripp

Jane917 said:


> Tripp, what recipe are you using for the apricot jalapeno?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Jane, I am planning on converting the Pomona's recipe for the stawberry jalapeno jam for the most part. I have looked at the Pomona's Pectin website and linked onto their get creative section. It looks like I will have to increase the pectin just a little from their recipe to compensate for the apricot but otherwise it looks like it is transferrable.

I also looked on the internet and found recipes that seem to match the proportions of the strawberry jalapeno recipe. And the Pomona's get creative section explains how to reduce the sugar and pectin in traditional recipes to convert to their product. One thing, some of the recipes I found used dried apricots and I want to use fresh. It will definitely be an experiment. I will let you know how it goes once I get the apricots. It will probably be next weekend. If it turns out, I will post the recipe.

http://www.mountainmamacooks.com/2013/12/apricot-jalapeno-jelly/

http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/1240/Apricot-Jalapeno-Jelly77563.shtml

http://www.food.com/recipe/apricot-jalapeno-jam-502341


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Leslie, I am out of town, but will get home today. I will have to keep your cherry compote on mind, as my refrigerator is full of gallons of cherries. I will have to search for my cherry pitter. Let me know how yours turns out!


The compote was easy and it looks beautiful. I am thinking of a cold winter day and pouring this over vanilla ice cream...it will be a taste of summer in the winter.

L


----------



## Jane917

Tripp said:


> Hi Jane, I am planning on converting the Pomona's recipe for the stawberry jalapeno jam for the most part. I have looked at the Pomona's Pectin website and linked onto their get creative section. It looks like I will have to increase the pectin just a little from their recipe to compensate for the apricot but otherwise it looks like it is transferrable.
> 
> I also looked on the internet and found recipes that seem to match the proportions of the strawberry jalapeno recipe. And the Pomona's get creative section explains how to reduce the sugar and pectin in traditional recipes to convert to their product. One thing, some of the recipes I found used dried apricots and I want to use fresh. It will definitely be an experiment. I will let you know how it goes once I get the apricots. It will probably be next weekend. If it turns out, I will post the recipe.
> 
> http://www.mountainmamacooks.com/2013/12/apricot-jalapeno-jelly/
> 
> http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/1240/Apricot-Jalapeno-Jelly77563.shtml
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipe/apricot-jalapeno-jam-502341


I am surprised you need to increase the pectin for the apricot jam, because apricots are so full of natural pectin. For the last couple of years I have not even used any pectin for my apricot jam. However, since I am new to Pomona's pectin, I am following their recipe.


----------



## Tripp

Jane917 said:


> I am surprised you need to increase the pectin for the apricot jam, because apricots are so full of natural pectin. For the last couple of years I have not even used any pectin for my apricot jam. However, since I am new to Pomona's pectin, I am following their recipe.


Interesting. I am so clueless and don't really know which fruit has more pectin than others. Well, that is what the site says but you could always see how it turns out and then adjust if you think it is off.

I finished the strawberry jalapeno jam and then did a batch of regular strawberry jam. When I was making my strawberry jam, I realized that the teaspoon I used for the calcium water and the pectin was actually a half teaspoon, so the jam got half the amount called for in the recipe. Ugh. Well, I will let the jam cool and if it is not as set as it should be for a jam, I will use it as a glaze for chicken and fish. It won't go to waste. I tasted the leftover in the pot and it is really yummy. The recipe says it makes 6-7 cups but I only got four 8 oz jars out of it. I think I will make another batch next weekend.

And I am getting the dreaded fruit float in my strawberry jam. I will follow the process of turning the jars. I hope it works.


----------



## Jane917

Tripp said:


> I finished the strawberry jalapeno jam and then did a batch of regular strawberry jam. When I was making my strawberry jam, I realized that the teaspoon I used for the calcium water and the pectin was actually a half teaspoon, so the jam got half the amount called for in the recipe. Ugh. Well, I will let the jam cool and if it is not as set as it should be for a jam, I will use it as a glaze for chicken and fish. It won't go to waste. I tasted the leftover in the pot and it is really yummy. The recipe says it makes 6-7 cups but I only got four 8 oz jars out of it. I think I will make another batch next weekend.


Last week when I cut up apricots, combined them with lemon juice and calcium water, then froze, I discovered that I had used the 1/2 tsp instead of the whole tsp for the calcium water. Therefore, I only put in 1/2 the calcium water that I need. When I thaw the fruit to cook, I will add the rest of the calcium water and just hope that it all comes out right. I have some peach jam I made last year that did not set up right. I now call it peach ice cream syrup.


----------



## Leslie

Tripp said:


> And I am getting the dreaded fruit float in my strawberry jam. I will follow the process of turning the jars. I hope it works.


Just be careful not to turn them too often. I have discovered that it is best to wait 1 hour for the first turn (upside down), then 45 minutes to turn back upright, then another 45 minutes to turn upside again, if needed.

Also, just turn them, don't shake.

L


----------



## Tripp

Leslie said:


> Just be careful not to turn them too often. I have discovered that it is best to wait 1 hour for the first turn (upside down), then 45 minutes to turn back upright, then another 45 minutes to turn upside again, if needed.
> 
> Also, just turn them, don't shake.
> 
> L


Too late...I did the turns last night. I think I only did it about 3 times before I realized that they had gelled enough that it wasn't going to work any longer. The results were fine. There is a little separation throughout the jars but it looks much better than the definite line between the two. And like you said earlier, it is not like I am going to show this in the fair or anything.

I should clarify my earlier posting regarding using half the pectin and calcium water. I noticed my measurement mistake while I was making the strawberry jam as it related to the strawberry jalapeno jam. The strawberry jam was made with the correct proportions. The water bath on the strawberry jalapeno was done and I don't think it is worth trying to do anything about it. So, I will take what I got... I am going to check the jars when I get home from work today to see if they set at all. Either way, it is a winner recipe if you like spicy food. There is a lot of lemon juice in it that adds a nice flavor. But I way over purchased ingredients, so I have to make more jam or make some salsa... maybe look for a good canning recipe for salsa....

It doesn't seem to end...I can think of so many canning projects...LOL


----------



## Jane917

Tripp, homemade salsa is SO good! Do you have the Food in Jars cookbook? The salsa recipe is excellent. She might even have the recipe on her website. 

foodinjars.com


----------



## Jane917

Freshtec Canner arrived today and is finishing up the second batch of apricot jam. I have already cleaned up the kitchen and am just waiting for the second batch to be finished. For the second batch I added freshly grated nutmeg and some Fireball Whiskey. Dry Zing and Wet Zing. I followed the recipe in the Pomona's Pectin box. So far Freshtec has not caught on that I have used a recipe that was not in their book. I am impressed with their book, however. And as a bonus, the box came with some Colgate mouthwash thrown in!

The canner arrived a day earlier than expected, which was a nice surprise. We are leaving Thursday for the west coast Portland and I have plenty to do tomorrow without a few hours of canning.

I still have plenty of apricots in the refrigerator. Leslie, can you send me the cherry compote recipe? I have lots of cherries in the freezer and refrigerator. Someday I will drag down the cherry pitter and get to work. 

Tripp, have you made salsa yet?


----------



## Leslie

Here's the recipe.

Sweet Cherry Compote

2 lbs. sweet cherries
1/2 to 1 cup sugar (I used 3/4 cup)
1 tsp lemon zest (dry zing)
1 Tbsp. Grand Marnier (wet zing)

Pit the cherries, doing your best to keep them whole. Mix with the sugar, zest, and Grand Marnier and let sit for 15-20 minutes until the sugar is dissolved. Place over medium-high heat and bring to a simmer, stirring frequently. Cook for 5-6 minutes until a nice amount of juice has been created. Can the usual way.

Makes about 4 half-pint jars.

Leslie's notes: 
1. The original recipe called for almond extract but I substituted the GM, using Jane's flavor chart. 
2. When I put the pan on medium-high heat, I pushed the button to preheat the jars on the FreshTech. It takes about 12 minutes for the preheating to occur which is the time I cooked the cherries.
3. On the FreshTech, I pushed "Jam and Jellies" and "Recipe 1." The jars all sealed just fine.

L


----------



## Jane917

I am so flattered that the Jam Flavor Maker Chart is being called Jane's Flavor Chart, but actually it comes from Erica Strauss at Northwest Edible Life.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> I am so flattered that the Jam Flavor Maker Chart is being called Jane's Flavor Chart, but actually it comes from Erica Strauss at Northwest Edible Life.


Well, we don't know Erica but we know you!

Jane, what altitude are you at? I am curious if your FreshTech alters times for different altitudes. I am at sea level...literally. The altitude at my house is something like 60 ft. The machine takes 12 minutes to preheat jars, and 28 minutes for Jam/Jelly Recipe 1. Was the timing on your machine the same as mine?

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Well, we don't know Erica but we know you!
> 
> Jane, what altitude are you at? I am curious if your FreshTech alters times for different altitudes. I am at sea level...literally. The altitude at my house is something like 60 ft. The machine takes 12 minutes to preheat jars, and 28 minutes for Jam/Jelly Recipe 1. Was the timing on your machine the same as mine?
> 
> L


I'm a little higher than you, Leslie......I am at 70ft. My jars took 12 minutes to preheat, but I did not notice how much time for the canning. I know it was within 30 minutes on Jam/Recipe 1.

ETA: I was just informed that I am at 682 ft. I am on a mountain top compared to you!


----------



## BTackitt

Not that I can, but this recipe popped onto my Pinterest tonight.
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Orange-Juice-Jelly/Detail.aspx?lnkid=pin1451&crlt.pid=camp.P2RAh9LvYfpy


----------



## BTackitt

Saveur magazine hit this on my FB today.

http://www.saveur.com/gallery/Fruit-Compotes-Jams-Preserves


----------



## Leslie

I just tried some of my cherry jam on an English muffin and it is delicious!

We have cucumbers in the garden so it looks like this morning I will be making some pickles. Pictures to follow!

L


----------



## Leslie

I harvested 2 lbs of cucumbers and made four jars, but I have to work on my pickling technique!










The jar with the slices--I did that because it was a big cucumber and spears wouldn't have fit in the jar. Plus I like dill slices on hamburgers. But obviously, I should have used a half-pint jar and packed the slices in more tightly.

The 3 jars of spears came out okay, but I think I could have done a tighter job of packing them, too.

We should have plenty of cucumbers over the next few weeks so I will have lots of opportunities to practice!

I canned these in the FreshTech--pickles and recipe 2, which came out to 35 minutes.

L


----------



## Leslie

Seen on the Internet:










I can't believe someone actually thought this was an okay way to process quart jars of pickles! Ack!


----------



## Tripp

Yummy.  Pickles. They look good Leslie.    I never thought I would be interested in making some, but I read Marisa McClellan's two small batch canning books, and I think I can do it.  

And I cannot believe that picture.  Hope that family doesn't get sick...


----------



## Leslie

Yesterday I picked the very last bits of rhubarb in the rhubarb patch and managed to eke out 2 cups, which I used to make Mustardy Rhubarb Chutney from _Preserving by the Pint_. The recipe calls for 1 lb of rhubarb but I only had 8 oz--but I kept everything in the recipe the same because I have discovered that her rhubarb measurements seem to be off.

Yield: six 4 oz jars. I am not particularly fond of chutney but this is very tasty!

L


----------



## Jane917

Today I am traveling back to Wenatchee from Portland. I hope to find some produce stands along the way where I pick up some pickling cukes. Thanks for relating your pickle experiences, Leslie. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jane917

Blackberry/Lime jam done. Two jars did not seal. I will try them again tomorrow. There was some sputtering during canning process, and I suspect some "bits" got in the seals. Dill pickle spears and chips are in the canner now. I will try bed and butter pickles tomorrow.


----------



## Tripp

Jane, blackberry lime sounds good.  

I am going to visit my mom this weekend, so no canning for me.  But hopefully I can get back on it next week.  I see that the fruit stand has a sign saying peaches, so I may start with those next.  

So, I would love to bring jam to my mom, but the only way would be in my luggage and I am a little scared it will break and get jelly all over my clothes.  Has anyone done this and if so, how did you pack it?


----------



## Jane917

Tripp, are you flying or driving? If you are flying you will not be able to carry the on board in your carry-on. If you check your luggage, I would wrap the jar in bubble wrap and put it in a ziplock bag. Snuggle the bag up in the middle of your clothes and it will be fine. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jane917

I have finished up my first 4 pints of Bread and Butter Pickles. I packed them as tight as I could, but there is a lot of floating room after processing. I still have some sliced cukes left, so I am going to try to get 2 more pints done. I did Dill Pickles yesterday, both slices and chips.


----------



## Tripp

Jane917 said:


> Tripp, are you flying or driving? If you are flying you will not be able to carry the on board in your carry-on. If you check your luggage, I would wrap the jar in bubble wrap and put it in a ziplock bag. Snuggle the bag up in the middle of your clothes and it will be fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, I am flying and have been worried about the jam in my suitcase. I will try the bubble wrap and baggie idea. I would love to bring my mom homemade goodness.


----------



## Jane917

Tripp said:


> Yes, I am flying and have been worried about the jam in my suitcase. I will try the bubble wrap and baggie idea. I would love to bring my mom homemade goodness.


I don't think you will have any trouble. I never have. Use lots of bubble wrap and double bag it. Wrap the whole thing in underwear. Your mom will love it. Happy travels!


----------



## Leslie

Let us know what mom thinks of that beautiful raspberry jam!

We have lots of beans so I may make some dilly beans this weekend. And hopefully more cucumbers for pickles.

Yesterday I ate 1 blackberry--that's all there was that was ripe. Last year it took us a week to pick enough for one batch of jam--as I recall, I made 14 little (4 oz) jars. And that was the only batch of blackberry jam that came from our garden.

L


----------



## Leslie

A busy Sunday in the canning kitchen. They had cherries on sale at the store again yesterday: $2.15/lb! (Today they were back up to $3.99!). I bought 4 lbs and made 4 jars (8 oz) of cherry compote and 4 jars (8 oz) of cherry jam.

The beans in our garden--I christened the pressure cooker I received for Christmas from my son and daughter-in-law and made 7 pints of canned beans. I know, not everyone likes canned beans but I have a few casserole recipes that work very well. I am sure we will enjoy them! They look beautiful right now...LOL.

L


----------



## Leslie

We're pickling up a storm here...cucumbers are going wild in the garden. I made 6 pts. last night and 5 pts. this morning. My machine holds 5 pint jars at a time so the one singleton is in the refrigerator to eat in a few weeks.

L


----------



## Tripp

Leslie said:


> Let us know what mom thinks of that beautiful raspberry jam!


Jam got to Minnesota with no problem. I decided to bring her the Berry Blitz that I made but it was very raspberryish tasting. She really liked it and I was so glad to be able to share with her...now I have to clear the decks, peaches are my next project. I am not sure I will have time this weekend, but I am going to work on fitting it in.

My brother was telling me that he loves pickled beans, so that might be another project. And I want to make regular pickles as well....so much to do and so little time...


----------



## crebel

Pickled beans are yummy!  Hope you find a recipe you like and can share with us.  Hubby had an aunt that used to pickle beans that were just wonderful.  I tried to get a recipe from her but she didn't have one and said she never made them the same way twice - "a little of this, a little of that, maybe some..." - sigh...


----------



## Jane917

I picked up 5 pounds of freshly picked blackberries today. So far they are going into a cobbler and muffins. I don't think these will turn into jam because I canned quite a few blackberry pints already.


----------



## Jane917

I decided to make jam from the second 2.5 pounds of blackberries purchased yesterday. When mashed they came exactly to 4 cups. Used the Pomona's Pectic recipe (with added freshly ground nutmeg for the dry zing and lemon juice for the wet zing). I filled five 1/2 pint jars completely, and one 1/2 pint about 2/3rds full. I am fully cleaned up, dishes done, towels in the washer, and there is still 11 minutes on the canner timer. It is 102 degrees outside. What sort of fool cans in this weather? Ahhh.....fools with the Ball FreshTec. So far the FreshTec has not minded that I have not followed a single recipe in the recipe book. 

Has anyone else run out of pectin long before running out of calcium water?


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Has anyone else run out of pectin long before running out of calcium water?


Yes. In fact, I went through about 3 boxes of pectin before I had to make another jar of calcium water. I finally broke down and threw away all the little unopened packets of calcium, but it seemed so wasteful.

On Wednesday, I had to go to Connecticut, but we also had a bazillion cucumbers that needed pickling. So I got to work, had them pickled, the kitchen implements washed and I was still out of the house at 9 am (and no, I did not get up at 3 in the morning). The FreshTech is certainly not required for canning but it does make the whole process seem a whole lot faster!

L


----------



## Leslie

Last night I had some nervous energy and two ripe peaches so I made a batch of Blueberry-Peach Jam with a little bit of Grand Marnier for some wet zing. The stuff looks beautiful and I am sure it is delicious! I ended up with five 8 oz jars.

Blueberry Peach Zing

2 ripe peaches (about 1 lb)
2 pts. blueberries
1/4 cup lemon juice
2 Tbsp. Grand Marnier (optional)
3 tsp. calcium water
1 cup sugar
2 tsp. Pomona's Pectin
1/2 tsp. butter

Peel and chop peaches, then mash together with the blueberries. Add lemon juice, GM, and calcium water. Bring to a boil over high heat. 

Mix pectin with sugar. Slowly add to boiling fruit mixture, stirring all the while. Bring back to a boil and cook for 2 minutes or so. Add the butter if foamy. When it turns a nice, clear jam looking color, you know it's done.

Can in the FreshTech or in a BWB for 10 minutes.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Last night I had some nervous energy and two ripe peaches so I made a batch of Blueberry-Peach Jam with a little bit of Grand Marnier for some wet zing. The stuff looks beautiful and I am sure it is delicious! I ended up with five 8 oz jars.
> 
> Blueberry Peach Zing
> 
> 2 ripe peaches (about 1 lb)
> 2 pts. blueberries
> 1/4 cup lemon juice
> 2 Tbsp. Grand Marnier (optional)
> 3 tsp. calcium water
> 1 cup sugar
> 2 tsp. Pomona's Pectin
> 1/2 tsp. butter
> 
> Peel and chop peaches, then mash together with the blueberries. Add lemon juice, GM, and calcium water. Bring to a boil over high heat.
> 
> Mix pectin with sugar. Slowly add to boiling fruit mixture, stirring all the while. Bring back to a boil and cook for 2 minutes or so. Add the butter if foamy. When it turns a nice, clear jam looking color, you know it's done.
> 
> Can in the FreshTech or in a BWB for 10 minutes.
> 
> Enjoy!


Oh yum...this might be next on my list. However, it will have to wait a week. We are leaving tomorrow for 5 days in the mountains with our trailer.


----------



## Jane917

SSSHHHHH! Don't tell anyone how I just cheated. I am canning 6 pts of Hot Salsa. I used Mrs. Wages Hot Salsa Mix and 6 14.5oz cans of diced tomatoes (from Costco). Simmered the tomatoes, salsa mix, vinegar for 10 minutes, then set FreshTec for Salsa, Recipe 2. A full 45 minutes of canning! Interestingly, the cookbook has a recipe that uses salsa mix and a recipe that uses all fresh ingredients. Both call for fresh tomatoes. However, the mix recipes is canned with Recipe 3 button, and the fresh is with Recipe 2 button.

I used the squatter, fatter pint jars for the salsa. However, I discovered that only 3 of this shape pint jar fits in the FreshTec. For the first batch I put in 3 squat pint jars and one regular pint jar. I did a second batch with one squat jar and one regular pint jar. 6 pints total.


----------



## crebel

I found this recipe for pickled beans this morning.  It sounds close to what hubby's aunt might have used, although she certainly had more than one clove of garlic per jar (like maybe one head of garlic per jar rather than one clove) and had sprigs of fresh dill rather than dill seed.  As I recall, the beans made terrific "stir sticks" for a Bloody Mary...

PICKLED GREEN BEANS

Ingredients:
4 pounds green beans
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes (per jar)
1/2 teaspoon mustard seeds (per jar)
1/2 teaspoon dill seed (per jar)
1 whole garlic clove (per jar)
5 cups vinegar
5 cups water
1/2 cup salt

Directions:
1. Clean and cut beans to fit in one pint mason jars.
2. Place crushed red pepper flakes, mustard seeds, dill seed, and garlic cloves in each jar.
3. Add beans to jar(s) until full.
4. Bring vinegar, water and salt to boil.
5. Pour boiling liquid over beans.
6. Tighten lids.
7. Process in boiling water for 5 minutes.

Makes about 10 Jars.


----------



## bobbic

cork_dork_mom said:


> Definitely following this thread. Although now I'm sad because I have a glass top stove, which I HATE . Not only does it cook unevenly apparently I can't can with it either.


Oh no, say it ain't so! I didn't know that. We just got a relatively new glass top which I love and don't have problems cooking normally on, but I was just about to start making some jelly and pickles. Boooo!

bobbi c.


----------



## crebel

bobbic said:


> Oh no, say it ain't so! I didn't know that. We just got a relatively new glass top which I love and don't have problems cooking normally on, but I was just about to start making some jelly and pickles. Boooo!
> 
> bobbi c.


Keep reading the whole thread, bobbi. There were several of us that had been told we couldn't can on our glass top stoves but you will find quite a few are doing it very successfully. I haven't tried my pressure canner on the glass stove, but water bath canning works just great!


----------



## bobbic

crebel said:


> Keep reading the whole thread, bobbi. There were several of us that had been told we couldn't can on our glass top stoves but you will find quite a few are doing it very successfully. I haven't tried my pressure canner on the glass stove, but water bath canning works just great!


That's great news! Thanks! I don't even have a pressure canner anymore.

bobbi c.


----------



## Tripp

Hi bobbic,  I have been canning jam very successfully on my glass top.  I have been quite busy, but I plan to can peaches and pickles soon and don't expect any problems.  The only thing to be careful of is not sliding anything on the stove, but then, you wouldn't probably wouldn't do that with regular cooking anyway, so no problem I am sure.


----------



## Tripp

crebel said:


> I found this recipe for pickled beans this morning. It sounds close to what hubby's aunt might have used, although she certainly had more than one clove of garlic per jar (like maybe one head of garlic per jar rather than one clove) and had sprigs of fresh dill rather than dill seed. As I recall, the beans made terrific "stir sticks" for a Bloody Mary...
> 
> PICKLED GREEN BEANS
> 
> Ingredients:
> 4 pounds green beans
> 1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes (per jar)
> 1/2 teaspoon mustard seeds (per jar)
> 1/2 teaspoon dill seed (per jar)
> 1 whole garlic clove (per jar)
> 5 cups vinegar
> 5 cups water
> 1/2 cup salt
> 
> Directions:
> 1. Clean and cut beans to fit in one pint mason jars.
> 2. Place crushed red pepper flakes, mustard seeds, dill seed, and garlic cloves in each jar.
> 3. Add beans to jar(s) until full.
> 4. Bring vinegar, water and salt to boil.
> 5. Pour boiling liquid over beans.
> 6. Tighten lids.
> 7. Process in boiling water for 5 minutes.
> 
> Makes about 10 Jars.


This looks a lot like some of the recipes I have been looking at. I will try this when I am ready. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## bobbic

Tripp said:


> Hi bobbic, I have been canning jam very successfully on my glass top. I have been quite busy, but I plan to can peaches and pickles soon and don't expect any problems. The only thing to be careful of is not sliding anything on the stove, but then, you wouldn't probably wouldn't do that with regular cooking anyway, so no problem I am sure.


Yeah, I learned that when we had our previous stove since I love cooking with my huge iron skillet. LOL. I also use a huge iron dutch oven and it works well on the glass. Thanks for the recipe, too!

bobbi c.


----------



## Leslie

Hi Bobbi,

Welcome to our little canning corner here on kboards!

Everyone--I am back from my conference and various other events that kept me very busy for the past two weeks! However, I did manage to do some canning here and there. I used my new pressure canner on the glass top stove and made 7 pints of green beans, no problem.

The other day, I made more pickles (we have many, many jars of pickles now...LOL). I managed to squeeze 7 pint jars into the FreshTec and they all canned just fine. 

My husband has been picking and freezing blackberries which will get turned into jam eventually. Maybe when we get back from vacation on 8/24. And, it looks like we have about 10,000 tomatoes that growing like mad--not red yet, but any day now.

L


----------



## crebel

Yesterday at our State Fair I picked up a jar of Peach Habanero jelly.  I have GOT to find or figure out a recipe for this!


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Yesterday at our State Fair I picked up a jar of Peach Habanero jelly. I have GOT to find or figure out a recipe for this!


I found this recipe earlier...my only concern is the amount of sugar. I wonder if there would be a way re-create this with Pomona's pectin and less sugar?

*Big-Batch Habanero Gold*

=======================
1 cup minced dried apricots (1/8" dice)
Note: Could use dried peaches or pears instead.
1-1/4 total cup minced red sweet pepper and minced red onion (1/8" dice), approximately half-and-half.
1/4 cup Habanero peppers
Note: For extra-hot, increase Habaneros to 1/2 cup and reduce red sweet pepper/red onion combination to 1 cup total.
1-1/2 cups white vinegar
6 cups sugar
1 3-ounce pouch liquid pectin

Prep apricots, peppers and onion. Place in a large, stainless or other non-reactive pot. Add sugar and vinegar. Bring to the boil and cook 5 minutes. Pull off the burner; allow to cool, cover and let sit overnight. Stir occasionally if convenient.
Note: 4-6 hours would be plenty, so the time doesn't need to be any greater than the soaking time for apricots in the original recipe.

Next day, bring the mixture back to the boil. Stir in liquid pectin. Boil hard 1 minute. Pull off the heat. If necessary, skim foam. (I did need to skim a bit.) Let cool 2 minutes, stirring to distribute solids.

Pour into jars. Stir to distribute and remove air bubbles. Do the usual with the jars and lids, BWB 10 minutes.
When jars are sealed, "agitate" to distribute solids throughout the jelly. You will find that stirring in the jars reduces the need to "agitate" the jars so much to distribute the solids. If a lid pops while twisting and turning the jar, don't worry. It will re-seal once it gets a chance to rest.


----------



## Leslie

Then I found this one:

http://www.pomonapectin.com/recipes/cranberry-habanero-jelly/

I wonder if you could substitute peaches for the cranberries?

L


----------



## crebel

I grabbed the jar to look at the ingredient list and I should have said it is Peach _Mango_ Habanero jam. It has some texture, but is fairly smooth and in no way "chunky", so I'm pretty sure fresh fruit is used and cooked well to break everything down. The ingredient list in order is: peaches, mangos, sugar, habaneros, fruit pectin, fumaric acid, and hydrated lime - no other peppers or onion. So now I'm thinking I can try a regular peach jam recipe using 2/3 peaches, 1/3 mangoes, and just add whatever amount of habanero trips my trigger (probably 1/4C chopped for 4-6 jelly jars), plus some lime zest (maybe lime juice instead of the vinegar in the above recipes).

I bet you could adapt a Pomona pectin peach recipe and reduce the sugar. Anyone know what the fumaric acid is/does (maybe that's a "generic" name for the Pomona pectin-type ingredient)?


----------



## Leslie

Fumaric acid is a stabilizer. I think it helps to preserve taste and texture.

L


----------



## bobbic

Leslie said:


> I found this recipe earlier...my only concern is the amount of sugar. I wonder if there would be a way re-create this with Pomona's pectin and less sugar?


With that many apricots, I don't see why not. Looks good, although I can't take the heat. Husband would love it since he's a chili head.


----------



## crebel

I have used this product in the past to make no-sugar or very low sugar jam and have had excellent results. I didn't make it to Wal-Mart today to pick any up (shockingly it is usually a dollar or two cheaper there than at Amazon), but will go tomorrow.

I think I need some added sugar to balance the heat of the peppers, so I am going to try 1C sugar to 3C chopped peaches; 1C chopped mango; and maybe 1/4C chopped habaneros; plus 1/2C lime juice and the zest of a lime. That should give me about 6 small jelly jars of jam. Any suggestions? Do you think I will need more liquid, and if so, what would you add, just water?


----------



## Leslie

Chris--I wouldn't add anymore water. I think those proportions sound good. Keep us posted!

We cracked open one of the many jars of dill pickles last night (with hamburgers) and they were quite yummy. I used Pickle Crisp (from Ball) and they were crisp.

Yesterday was National Can It Forward Day but I missed all the festivities (whatever they were) because I was too busy getting myself on vacation. No canning this week for me, although I will be taking blueberries home at the end of the week to can next Sunday when I am back home.

L


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I somehow missed this thread. I've been canning salsa the last few years to give as Christmas gifts. This year I'm going to try my hand at a few other recipes. If anyone's looking for a good salsa recipe I've had a lot of compliments using this one:

http://www.food.com/recipe/wonderful-salsa-9272

I use 1/4 cup of sugar and half a purple onion and half a white onion. Also a little more jalapenos.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks Kristine and welcome to the Canning and Preserving Thread!

I am here in downeast Maine, aka wild blueberry country, and getting the itch to do some canning. I knew I should've brought my FreshTec with me! LOL. This cottage has a lovely kitchen with decent counter space. I would've had plenty of room to set it up. Hmmm....thinking....maybe I could ask Lance to bring it up when he comes on Wednesday?

I watched a little bit of the Can-It-Forward day video from Saturday. Marissa McClellan, from the Food in Jars blog and author of Preserving by the Pint was on and made a batch of Peach Jam with Srichaha (sp?). A lot of her recipes make very small batches (2-3 jars) which is why I think I could manage doing some canning on vacation. I wouldn't need to be cooking up big batches of jam.

She has one recipe for Blueberry Jam with crystallized ginger which sounds very good...

L


----------



## bobbic

Leslie said:


> I watched a little bit of the Can-It-Forward day video from Saturday. Marissa McClellan, from the Food in Jars blog and author of Preserving by the Pint was on and made a batch of Peach Jam with Srichaha (sp?). A lot of her recipes make very small batches (2-3 jars) which is why I think I could manage doing some canning on vacation. I wouldn't need to be cooking up big batches of jam.
> 
> She has one recipe for Blueberry Jam with crystallized ginger which sounds very good...
> 
> L


Oh lordy! Sriracha is known as "rooster sauce" here in Texas, and is VERY HOT. Seriously hot. I can't get within five feet of a bottle, although Husband uses a lot of it. I can't imagine eating peach jam with it in it, but to each his own. I value my innards more than that. LOL


----------



## Leslie

I bought 2 qts of organic blueberries at the Farmer's Market today--$16.00. Lance is bringing my FreshTech canner up when he arrives this evening. Now I just have to find some jars and I will be in business!

L


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I think blueberry season must be about over here in North Carolina, when we went to the Farmers Market today there were almost no blueberries. Still I found enough and was able to can some blueberry syrup and blueberry butter. I used recipes in the Southern Living Canning magazine. It ended up making twice what it said with the blueberry syrup and not as much with the butter. I really lucked out because if I hadn't already purchased the jars for jam I plan on making later in the year I wouldn't have had enough jars. Oh well, it was very time consuming, but I'm hoping family will enjoy them as Christmas presents this year. I'm going to be canning salsa tomorrow.
Blueberry Butter








Blueberry Syrup


----------



## bobbic

Kristine McKinley said:


> I think blueberry season must be about over here in North Carolina, when we went to the Farmers Market today there were almost no blueberries. Still I found enough and was able to can some blueberry syrup and blueberry butter.


There is nothing more beautiful than those jewel-like colors in pretty jars! I'm so envious of your local blueberries! Those look SO yummy!


----------



## Tripp

Everyone's pictures look so yummy.  It makes me feel a little guilty that I haven't canned lately.  I will blame all the time I am spending training the puppy.  

Peach season has been here for awhile and I have not gotten to canning them.  I am hoping it will last until next week because I think I will take advantage of the Labor Day weekend and the extra day off to can then.  Here's hoping...

After that, maybe I will try Kristine's salsa recipe.


----------



## Leslie

Lance did not bring the FreshTech canner, he brought the pressure cooker (even though I said, "Don't bring the one in a box!"). Oh well--but, a pressure cooker is just a big pan, so I went back to the boiling water method of making jam. I didn't want to try pressure cooking jam because I read that it gets too hot and can break the jell.

Between the Farmer's Market on Wednesday and Friday I had 4 qts of blueberries. I also had 2 very ripe nectarines. So, final yield:

Deer Isle Blueberry I - 4 half pint jars
Blueberry-Ginger-Nectarine - 5 half pint jars
Deer Isle Blueberry II - 7 half pint jars

I arrived home to Juliette tomatoes ripening in the garden. I harvested 50 of them (they are tiny--bigger than cherry tomatoes but still small), peeled them, and packed them into 4 pint jars which are processing in the FreshTech right now. This works out to about 12 tomatoes/jar--lots of tomatoe-y goodness. I packed them whole.  For tomatoes, the FreshTech is taking 104 minutes, but if I BWB canned them it would be 85 minutes, so not that much difference.

We have lots and lots of tomatoes on the vine but if they keep ripening in 50 tomato batches I might be able to keep up with canning all of them.

I froze all the peels and cores. I read on a blog you can make sauce with the peels--interesting idea. I figure its worth a try. By the end of the season I should have plenty so we'll see how it goes.

Like you, Tripp, I am also on the lookout for peaches. That will be the next project, along with salsa.

L


----------



## Leslie

So I sort of made something up--I want to write it down before I forget all the ingredients

*Leslie's Insta-Mexi-Mix*1

12 cups coarsely chopped tomatoes (no need to peel)--can use cherry tomatoes, Romas, whatever you have on hand
2 large onions, chopped (about 3 cups)
1 large red pepper, chopped (seeds removed)
6 Jalapeno peppers, chopped (use the seeds)
15 cloves of garlic chopped (I used one head)
a generous quantity of chopped cilantro (I used two bunches)
3/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup lime juice (use ReaLime in the bottle)
1 Tbsp. sea or kosher salt
2 tsp. cumin

Mix everything together in a large pot. If you want to make your life easier, chop the onions, peppers, garlic and cilantro in a food processor.

Bring to a boil and simmer at a fairly high temperature for 20 minutes. Chop with an immersion blender (keep it chunky) and cook for another 20 minutes. Hit it with the immersion blender again, if you want (I didn't).

Ladle into prepared half pint jars, wipe rims, apply lids and process in a BWB for 15 minutes. On the FreshTech, I used Salsa+Recipe 2 (39 minutes).

Yield: 11-12 half pint jars.

1 I don't call this salsa (although I adapted it from a couple of different salsa recipes) because it is too cooked for my taste to eat on chips. On the other hand, how to use this stuff:

*Taco or burrito filling:* Brown 1 lb. ground beef, drain fat, add 1 jar of LIMM, simmer a few minutes and you are good to go.

*Chili*: Brown 1 lb ground beef, drain fat, add 1 jar of LIMM, 1 pt (16 oz) canned tomatoes, and 1 can (16 oz) of dark red kidney beans. Simmer for 15 minutes and serve with rice, shredded cheese, chopped tomatoes, chopped scallions, sour cream, and chopped avocado. If you want it Cincinnati style, substitute spaghetti for the rice and layer everything.

I can imagine our resident Texan, Bobbi, is probably laughing hysterically at my recipe/description of chili, but that's how we eat it up here in the north. I tried making it once without beans but had to throw them in at the last minute.

L


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I made the salsa recipe I posted above today. Holy cow my hands are on fire! I've tried all kinds of remedies and so far I've only gotten temporary relief. I will definitely be using gloves in the future. Never had this problem before


----------



## crebel

Kristine McKinley said:


> I made the salsa recipe I posted above today. Holy cow my hands are on fire! I've tried all kinds of remedies and so far I've only gotten temporary relief. I will definitely be using gloves in the future. Never had this problem before


Ouch! You need to remove and neutralize as much of the capsaicin oil that is on your hands as you can. Wash them really well with soap (dishwashing soap that has grease cutters in it can be more effective than regular soap) to remove the oils and then try a paste of baking soda + water to neutralize it further. Hope you get some relief!


----------



## Kristine McKinley

crebel said:


> Ouch! You need to remove and neutralize as much of the capsaicin oil that is on your hands as you can. Wash them really well with soap (dishwashing soap that has grease cutters in it can be more effective than regular soap) to remove the oils and then try a paste of baking soda + water to neutralize it further. Hope you get some relief!


Thanks. It took a few hours and a lot of different remedies but they're finally feeling better. Never again! Gloves are in my future lol


----------



## Leslie

I used a jar of my Insta-Mexi-Mix in chili the other night and it was quite good. I added 4 tsp. chili powder, plus a bunch of fresh tomatoes from the garden. If I had a small can of tomato sauce I would've added that but alas, the pantry was empty. I debated adding V-8  juice but decided not to. Without the tomato sauce I needed to let it cook for about 45 minutes to thicken up a bit. All in all, pretty tasty and better yet, all natural.

Today's canning adventure: more tomatoes!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Leslie

I just harvested about 13 lbs of tomatoes, so I think I am going to make sauce rather than peel a zillion little tomatoes. Plus, then we will have sauce on hand for future use!

L


----------



## Jane917

Our tomato crop is really measly this year. Every other year we have had too many to deal with. Looks like I won't be canning tomatoes this year, though I did manage some really good salsa. On the other hand, I have blackberries and cherries in the freezer to do something with.


----------



## Tripp

Well, I am committed to canning peaches this weekend.  I went to the farmers market and got a big box (bushel, peck, crate?)of fresh peaches.  I asked the gal at the stall if they were ready to can and she asked when I was planning on doing it.  I told her Monday.  She said they would be perfect if I left them out and didn't refrigerate them.  So, Monday morning the operation starts.  

I still would love to can tomatoes, and salsa, and dilly beans and pickles....  I don't have a garden, so I will have to go to the market or the vegetable stand... well, one project at a time.


----------



## Leslie

I might have to go prowling around tomorrow and see if I can find some peaches. I would really like to make some peach jam!

My 13+ lbs of tomatoes turned into 4 pints and 5 half-pints of sauce. It looks a little on the thin side but I am sure it will be fine when it gets thrown into chili or whatever. I realized as I was making it that I have never made tomato sauce this way before. I have made plenty of spaghetti sauce with canned tomatoes and sauce, but never pure tomato sauce. I have to say, putting so many pounds of cooked tomatoes through the food mill, to get rid of the seeds and skins--throwing away the leftover pulp seems very wasteful. You'd think there would be something that could be done with it!

So far from the garden I have gotten 4 jars of tomatoes, 11 jars of Mexi-Mix, and 9 jars of sauce. There are still plenty of tomatoes left to harvest so I am sure I will have plenty more cans of tomatoes by the time I am done. We have two types of tomato plants: "Juliette" which has little oval shaped tomatoes and then a plant with more typical Roma style tomatoes. The Juliettes are not a whole lot bigger than cherry tomatoes so peeling them is a bit of a chore. Naturally, the types of plants are not evenly divided in the garden. We probably have 4 times as many Juliettes as we do the other kind....sigh....

L


----------



## Tripp

Ok, peaches have been canned.  I made 15 point sized jars.  I wanted to have half peaches, but there was too much difference in peach sizes and the pint jars were really too small for halves.  So, I made sections.  There were enough leftover peaches for me to freeze (I ran out of jars).  These will probably be used in baking sometime soon.  It was definitely more work than jam, but I love home canned peaches so this was so worth it.  Hope they all seal well.


----------



## Leslie

Peaches finally showed up on sale at the grocery store ($1.99/lb). They are not local--we're a little too far north for lots of home grown peaches--but these were from NJ or NY. We bought 4 lbs which I put to good use: 2 lbs (5 peaches) became Salted Caramel Peach Jam (I think I posted the recipe already on this thread). I ended up with 2 half pints and 3 4 oz. jars. Then the other 2 lbs (5 peaches) became:

*Peach Barbecue Sauce*

2 lbs peaches (5 large)
1/2 cup light brown sugar
1 medium sized onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
3/4 cup apple cider vinegar
2 tsp. smoked paprika
2 tsp. sea salt
1/4 to 1/3 cup cup sriracha ("Rooster") sauce

Blanch peaches, peel, and roughly chop. Throw into a pan with the rest of the ingredients. Bring to a boil, cover, then turn the heat down and simmer for 40 minutes or so. Stir every now and then. When the peaches are soft, grind everything up with an immersion blender. Continue to cook until desired thickness for barbecue sauce. Using this recipe, I ended up with 4 half-pint jars.

This stuff is yummy!

L


----------



## Leslie

I have to say, the Weck jars, while pretty, are fussy and it is hard to get a good seal. I have had seals fail on cherry jam and now on my peach barbecue sauce. I like the look of the jars but I am not sure I would recommend them for day-to-day canning. Just FYI.

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Peaches finally showed up on sale at the grocery store ($1.99/lb). They are not local--we're a little too far north for lots of home grown peaches--but these were from NJ or NY. We bought 4 lbs which I put to good use: 2 lbs (5 peaches) became Salted Caramel Peach Jam (I think I posted the recipe already on this thread). I ended up with 2 half pints and 3 4 oz. jars. Then the other 2 lbs (5 peaches) became:
> 
> *Peach Barbecue Sauce*
> 
> What setting did you use on the canner for the BBQ sauce. BTW, we broke down and got a new Weber BBQ! I think it is like yours. Genesis 310
> 
> 2 lbs peaches (5 large)
> 1/2 cup light brown sugar
> 1 medium sized onion, chopped
> 3 cloves garlic, minced
> 3/4 cup apple cider vinegar
> 2 tsp. smoked paprika
> 2 tsp. sea salt
> 1/4 to 1/3 cup cup sriracha ("Rooster") sauce
> 
> Blanch peaches, peel, and roughly chop. Throw into a pan with the rest of the ingredients. Bring to a boil, cover, then turn the heat down and simmer for 40 minutes or so. Stir every now and then. When the peaches are soft, grind everything up with an immersion blender. Continue to cook until desired thickness for barbecue sauce. Using this recipe, I ended up with 4 half-pint jars.
> 
> This stuff is yummy!
> 
> L


----------



## crebel

Sorry about the Weck jars, Leslie, but your peach bbq sauce sounds very yummy.  I can also get peaches right now for $1.99/pound, so I will pick some up this week and use your recipe.  

The peach/mango/habanero jelly turned out great and tastes pretty darn close to what I bought at the fair.  I only made enough for 2 jars to "try it" and it was just too darn hot and humid here to do any more stove top canning, but I will make more when I get peaches for the bbq sauce (and I need to look back for the Salted Caramel Peach Jam*).  It really tempted me to get the electric canner.

*Found it - reply #78 back on page 4


----------



## Leslie

Jane--for the barbecue sauce I used Sauces, Recipe 1. I forgot to write down how many minutes it was--maybe 34? Or 39?

Enjoy your new grill!

Chris--give us a report on how your sauce turns out. And let me enable you to buy a FreshTech canner. I love mine!

L


----------



## Leslie

I had to drive to Augusta today. I noticed a truck-farmstand during my drive so I stopped. The man had some very late season strawberries and raspberries, so I bought those. Using blackberries from our garden (frozen) I am going to make a batch of Berry Blitz from the Pomona's website:

http://www.pomonapectin.com/recipes/berry-blitz-jam/

I'll report back!

L


----------



## Tripp

Hope you like the berry blitz.  It was my favorite.


----------



## Leslie

The Berry Blitz looks and tastes wonderful. I made eight half-pint jars.

This morning I am dealing with tomatoes (again). I am starting to get sick of tomatoes! I am making sauce right now. This evening we'll be canning whole tomatoes. And there are still more on the vine, turning red as I type this....

L


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I'm going to try and make some peach preserves this weekend and the recipe I'm using calls for 2oz of pectin. The packages I have are 1.75oz, do you guys think that will be enough?


----------



## Leslie

Kristine McKinley said:


> I'm going to try and make some peach preserves this weekend and the recipe I'm using calls for 2oz of pectin. The packages I have are 1.75oz, do you guys think that will be enough?


I think you should be fine Kristine. Let us know how your jam turns out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Leslie

I am up to my eyeballs in tomatoes today.  I have 8 jars processing in the pressure cooker right now, plus 4 more jars in the FreshTech! I also have a big bowl of tomatoes still to put in jars--I need to run to the hardware store to buy more but I don't want to leave while the pressure cooker is in the stove.  And we have more tomatoes in the garden or tomorrow! I didn't think we planted *that* many tomatoes but we have an amazingly abundant crop!!

L


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## crebel

Do you have a juicer, Leslie?  You could make tomato or tomato/vegetable juice without having to peel/seed tomatoes if you do, you just have to boil the juice (and add any spices) before you can.  Just a thought for something different to do with your abundance of tomatoes.

You can also use tomato juice to make tomato jam which is really wonderful on a sausage biscuit.


----------



## Leslie

I don't have a juicer, Chris. The other day, I made many jars of tomato sauce (which is sort of thin--almost like juice). Today we canned 24 jars (pints) of tomatoes and there are more out there, ripening on the vine. I may use tomorrow's harvest for another batch of Insta-Mexi-Mix which is a good way to use a lot at one time, and doesn't require peeling.

L


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> I don't have a juicer, Chris. The other day, I made many jars of tomato sauce (which is sort of thin--almost like juice). Today we canned 24 jars (pints) of tomatoes and there are more out there, ripening on the vine. I may use tomorrow's harvest for another batch of Insta-Mexi-Mix which is a good way to use a lot at one time, and doesn't require peeling.
> 
> L


*gasp* a kitchen gadget you do not have!  Even though it is a lot of work, I'm sure you will enjoy your bounty all winter. I didn't plant enough tomato plants to get more than 4-5 at a time. I will do better next year...


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Well it took me seven and a half hours but I canned eight half pint jars of Roasted Tomato and Garlic Pizza Sauce and another four pint jars of salsa. I had gloves this time so I didn't feel the burn of jalapenos.

Tomorrow I'm going to tackle peach preserves and I hope it doesn't take as long. I might want to look into getting another large pot so I don't have to spend so much time working in batches.

Here's a pic of the pizza sauce, I used a recipe in the Better Homes and Gardens canning and preserving magazine



http://imgur.com/z6xUdZp


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I think I'm going to take a little break from canning for a while. I got 15 jars of peach preserves done today, it didn't take as long as yesterday, but I'm still worn out. So far all the jars have set, just waiting on the last few to pop. The fruit started to float to the top so I've got them turned right now, I'll turn them again in an hour, hopefully that helps, if not I don't care. The people I give them to at Christmas can mix them on their own and be grateful! Grateful I say!!!

Anyway, here's the recipe I used and a pic http://allrecipes.com/recipe/peach-preserves/



http://imgur.com/ZxGPP25


----------



## Leslie

Kristine, all those jars of peach preserves are beautiful!

I went out into the garden this morning and harvested (yet again) a ton of tomatoes. I am amazed at how many tomatoes we have grown this year! My plan was to make a big batch of Insta-Mexi-Mix--which I did--and I still had 3 giant bowls of tomatoes! (The Mexi-Mix came out to 16 half-pint jars and 1 pint jar; I had 14 cups of chopped tomatoes).










At this point, these damn tomatoes were starting to stress me out. My husband said, "Give them away!" but I don't have anyone to give them away to. Plus, I figure Mother Nature blessed us with a beautiful summer to grow this bumper crop. I was meant to can them. LOL.

I went down to the hardware store (again!) and this time I bought quart jars. I have never canned a quart of anything before but I figured, it was time to get serious. I also made much more of an assembly line for peeling all of them.

My husband arrived at the right moment to help and we actually made short work of all of them. Right now I have 3 quarts in the FreshTech plus 7 quarts in the pressure cooker--and more tomatoes in the bowl which still need to be put into jars. I think I might do pints and process those in the FreshTech when the current batch is finished.

Yield this weekend (so far):

24 pints of tomatoes
10 quarts of tomatoes
16 half-pints Mexi-Mix
1 pint Mexi-Mix

and probably another 4 pints of tomatoes with what is left. Also, yesterday, a few tomatoes went into the freezer with juice...we have those too. I will not need to buy a can of tomatoes or sauce for quite a while....LOL.

L


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I could have used those tomatoes, instead I had to go out and buy 14 lbs to cover all the stuff I made this weekend. Still looks like you put them to great use. 

How many jars are you able to fit into your pressure cooker at one time? I'm just using a really large pot and I can fit 3 wide mouth jars at a time. I was able to get 5 of the quilted jars in at time, so that was really helpful.


----------



## Leslie

The pressure cooker I have (16 qt from Presto) will hold 7 quarts, 10 regular pints, 12 half pints; for wide mouth jars it will hold 8 pints and 8 half-pints. It can be use as a boiling water bath canner for pints and half-pints (not quarts).

On the FreshTech they recommend 3 quarts, 4 pints, and 6 half-pints although I have fit 5 pints and 8 half-pint jars in mine, and it has worked fine.

L


----------



## Leslie

My friend Diane just came over with her husband and harvested two big bags of tomatoes. She and her sister are going to make a big batch of Mexi-Mix on Monday (and probably can some tomatoes just for good measure). I am glad she came and took them because after last weekend, I am pretty much done with tomatoes! I'd like to find some more peaches and make another batch or two of the Peach Barbecue Sauce. But I think we are getting near the end of Canning Season 2014.  

L


----------



## Tripp

I had wanted to can some tomatoes this year, but truthfully, I am done.  The peaches were enough for me.  But when the fresh cranberries are in the store, I am thinking of making one of the two cranberry jelly recipes from the Pomona site.  It will probably be a small batch.  Homemade cranberry sauce for the holidays, yum.


----------



## Leslie

I am thinking of making apple pie filling, although my husband says the apples on our tree are not really worth the effort...very small and they have little marks on them. I guess I'll just buy some local apples at the grocery store. This recipe from the Ball site sounds good:

http://www.freshpreserving.com/recipes/apple-pie-filling

Now I just have to figure out how to do the canning in my machine.

L


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I was thinking about making apple sauce but I'm really tempted by that apple pie filling. I've never liked apple pie but the other day I had a dream that I was eating it and it was the most amazing thing I'd ever had. Weird, lol


----------



## Jane917

Canning 5 pts. of pizza sauce using Mrs. Wage's spice mix.


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Canning 5 pts. of pizza sauce using Mrs. Wage's spice mix.


Good for you, Jane. I should find some of that Mrs. Wage's and give it a try.

telracs is here visiting in Maine. As a welcome present, I gave her a jar of the very special Deer Isle blueberry jam, made on vacation with organic blueberries from Down East Maine.

L

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Good for you, Jane. I should find some of that Mrs. Wage's and give it a try.
> 
> telracs is here visiting in Maine. As a welcome present, I gave her a jar of the very special Deer Isle blueberry jam, made on vacation with organic blueberries from Down East Maine.
> 
> L
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


A jar of that jam would sure be an incentive for me to fly to Maine!


----------



## telracs

Jane917 said:


> A jar of that jam would sure be an incentive for me to fly to Maine!


i took the long way here... train to boston, bus to portland. and it was well worth it. can't wait to try my jam.


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> i took the long way here... train to boston, bus to portland. and it was well worth it. can't wait to try my jam.


Lucky you getting a jar of Leslie's homemade jam!


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Lucky you getting a jar of Leslie's homemade jam!


and we went to stonewall kitchen and i got more stuff!


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> A jar of that jam would sure be an incentive for me to fly to Maine!


If you flew to Maine for a visit I would give you two jars--and then take you to Stonewall Kitchen!

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> If you flew to Maine for a visit I would give you two jars--and then take you to Stonewall Kitchen!
> 
> L


That offer might be too tempting! What is Stonewall Kitchen?


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> That offer might be too tempting! What is Stonewall Kitchen?


A fabulous food store. The headquarters are in York, ME but there are other stores, including one in Portland.

http://www.stonewallkitchen.com/

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> A fabulous food store. The headquarters are in York, ME but there are other stores, including one in Portland.
> 
> http://www.stonewallkitchen.com/
> 
> L


This looks like my kind of store!


----------



## Leslie

Just when I thought canning season was over, a new item popped up!

I have a new pressure cooker and I *LOVE* it. I am having so much fun cooking everything under the sun--risotto, cheesecake, black bean soup, corn chowder. Yesterday we had roast chicken for dinner so today I pressure cooked the carcass, which a bunch of veggies, to make an absolutely beautiful chicken stock. What to do with it? I had close to 4 quarts. Brainstorm! Pull out the canner!

I ended up with 5 pints and one half-pint jar. They are in the pressure canner now and should be ready in an hour or so. Waste not, want not, as they say.

I used this recipe for canning:

http://www.simplycanning.com/homemade-chicken-broth.html

and this recipe for the broth:

http://www.hippressurecooking.com/pressure-cooked-chicken-broth-lesson-6-making-chicken-stock-in-the-pressure-cooker/

This is my new pressure cooker:


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Just when I thought canning season was over, a new item popped up!
> 
> I have a new pressure cooker and I *LOVE* it. I am having so much fun cooking everything under the sun--risotto, cheesecake, black bean soup, corn chowder. Yesterday we had roast chicken for dinner so today I pressure cooked the carcass, which a bunch of veggies, to make an absolutely beautiful chicken stock. What to do with it? I had close to 4 quarts. Brainstorm! Pull out the canner!
> 
> I ended up with 5 pints and one half-pint jar. They are in the pressure canner now and should be ready in an hour or so. Waste not, want not, as they say.
> 
> I used this recipe for canning:
> 
> http://www.simplycanning.com/homemade-chicken-broth.html
> 
> and this recipe for the broth:
> 
> http://www.hippressurecooking.com/pressure-cooked-chicken-broth-lesson-6-making-chicken-stock-in-the-pressure-cooker/
> 
> This is my new pressure cooker:


This all looks so yummy! I will have to dig out my pressure cooker, the electric Cuisinart.

Usually when I make my own chicken (or turkey) stock, I freeze it in quart bags. They stack nicely in the freezer. Now that I have the FreshTec I guess I can can the stock. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Leslie

Actually, Jane, I wouldn't advise canning chicken broth in the FreshTec.

I think broth falls into the category of meat and so it needs to be canned in a pressure canner that goes up to 11 pounds of pressure. The FreshTec only gets to 3 pounds.

Maybe you can just keep freezing your stock. I only canned it because I had the jars sitting right there and it was easy to do.

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Actually, Jane, I wouldn't advise canning chicken broth in the FreshTec.
> 
> I think broth falls into the category of meat and so it needs to be canned in a pressure canner that goes up to 11 pounds of pressure. The FreshTec only gets to 3 pounds.
> 
> Maybe you can just keep freezing your stock. I only canned it because I had the jars sitting right there and it was easy to do.
> 
> L


Thanks for the reminder. I did not realize you have a pressure canner. I thought you were referring to the FreshTec.


----------



## crebel

Leslie, did you let your stock cool and skim it before you canned it or did you let those lovely, flavor-enhancing bits of chicken fat stay?


----------



## telracs

hey, crebel, while leslie is away, let's sneak into her closet and steal the canners...


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> hey, crebel, while leslie is away, let's sneak into her closet and steal the canners...


Ooh, good plan! Oh wait, probably cheaper to buy one outright than to get there...


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Ooh, good plan! Oh wait, probably cheaper to buy one outright than to get there...


picky, picky, picky....

but if you sneak into Maine, you can get some goodies also.


----------



## Jane917

I have 5 pints of pasta sauce in the FreshTec. Using the last of the tomatoes from the garden. Actually, I only put 4 pints in the FreshTec because we will be using one tonight. I didn't see any reason to can it. I love the ease of the FreshTec. I do not can large batches, so it works for me.


----------



## bobbic

Tripp said:


> I had wanted to can some tomatoes this year, but truthfully, I am done. The peaches were enough for me. But when the fresh cranberries are in the store, I am thinking of making one of the two cranberry jelly recipes from the Pomona site. It will probably be a small batch. Homemade cranberry sauce for the holidays, yum.


Yes! We always make that, but I've never canned any. Maybe I'll try it eventually. And FWIW, we can get fresh cranberries in the stores pretty much year round here in Texas. Of course, I imagine some of them are last year's crop, then in October/November they really start showing up. Oh, and I noticed frozen ones, too, lately.


----------



## BTackitt

I see so many cactus apples around here, I am seriously tempted to grab them and learn how to make jelly from them. Truly, I could get probably 10+ gallons of them from my drive to/from school.


----------



## bobbic

BTackitt said:


> I see so many cactus apples around here, I am seriously tempted to grab them and learn how to make jelly from them. Truly, I could get probably 10+ gallons of them from my drive to/from school.


Prickly pear fruit? They aren't easy to deal with. I tried making jelly from them, but you have to deal with the spines, and each fruit has tiny little seeds that have to be strained out, too. And for a big bunch of fruit, you get very little juice (what you really use for the jelly). So unless you're just wild to try it (LOL), I'd say don't bother.


----------



## BTackitt

Oh I know how to deal with the spines, that's the easy part. Skewer them and hold over an open flame. Same as Gooseberries. Ate tons of those as a kid when camping every year.  After torching off the spines, I hear a juice extractor is good after boiling or broiling the fruit. My FIL has a juicer....hmm.. knowing him, he may even have a couple of set ups for canning.....


----------



## bobbic

BTackitt said:


> Oh I know how to deal with the spines, that's the easy part. Skewer them and hold over an open flame. Same as Gooseberries. Ate tons of those as a kid when camping every year. After torching off the spines, I hear a juice extractor is good after boiling or broiling the fruit. My FIL has a juicer....hmm.. knowing him, he may even have a couple of set ups for canning.....


Go for it! The juice is pretty sour, so you'll need a lot of sugar. I think an extractor would work well for that.


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Leslie, did you let your stock cool and skim it before you canned it or did you let those lovely, flavor-enhancing bits of chicken fat stay?


I just canned it right away because 1) it was hot and 2) it was Columbus Day (holiday). If I had let the broth cool, then skimmed the fat off the top it would've been Tuesday and then I wouldn't have had time to can it. I needed to take advantage of the time I had.

I just made risotto and used a jar of my broth from last week. There isn't any hardened fat on the top--not sure if that is because of the pressure cooking or it wasn't really fatty? Not sure. Either way, the risotto came out great and I have to think it was because of this delicious broth.

L


----------



## Leslie

Canning season isn't quite over in my household!

I experimented last night and made homemade yogurt in the electric pressure cooker. Now I am going to try to make some blackberry gastrique to flavor it. Blackberries are from our yard--stored in the freezer. We'll see how this experiment goes. If it turns out okay, I plan to can the gastrique. I'll report back.

L


----------



## Leslie

The gastrique came out great and my husband loves it with the homemade yogurt. Pairing gastrique with yogurt seems to be an unusual idea. Most of the recipes I have read suggest using it with meat as a condiment.

Here's the recipe:

1 cup sugar
1/4 cup water
1 cup red wine vinegar
1 cup blackberries.

Mix sugar and water. Cook over med-high heat until the sugar caramelizes. Add vinegar (all at once) and cook until everything melts again. Add blackberries and cook until they more or less fall apart.

Once recipe I read said to strain the gastrique but I didn't, because I wanted the blackberry fruit for the yogurt.

Here's a step by step slide show of how to make gastrique.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/09/how-to-make-a-gastrique.html

I canned it afterwards and had four 4 oz. jars.

L


----------



## Leslie

On Wednesday I cooked up two batches of broth--5 jars of chicken broth made with a chicken carcass from a grocery store rotisserie chicken, and 6 jars of turkey broth using bits and pieces from the turkey wings I bought to cook in the pressure cooker. I canned them all (in two batches) in my new 12 qt Kuhn-Rikon...yes, I am weak. I bought *another* pressure cooker!



However, between canning the many jars of broth and using it to cook the wings yesterday, I think it paid for itself.

Today I used the little pressure cooker to make rice for "Everybody's Favorite Casserole"--rice in 3 minutes. Amazing!

L


----------



## Leslie

Hi Everyone,

I changed the title of this thread since I have become the mad pressure cooker, which started with my canning machine.

I have also become the mad yogurt maker. That is one thing the Instant Pot is GREAT for. Scald the milk under pressure for a minute, let it cool, add a teaspoon of yogurt to each jar and cook for 6 to 8 hours. I make it in my Weck jars (7 oz) with a 1/2 tsp. of powdered milk in each jar to make it a little bit thicker. 

My husband loves this stuff!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I changed the title of this thread since I have become the mad pressure cooker, which started with my canning machine.
> 
> I have also become the mad yogurt maker. That is one thing the Instant Pot is GREAT for. Scald the milk under pressure for a minute, let it cool, add a teaspoon of yogurt to each jar and cook for 6 to 8 hours. I make it in my Weck jars (7 oz) with a 1/2 tsp. of powdered milk in each jar to make it a little bit thicker.
> 
> My husband loves this stuff!


I had a yogurt maker many years ago. The yogurt came out pretty thin so I stopped making it.

I love my pressure cooker. In fact, I'm getting a new one for Christmas from DD and SiL. Can't wait. It's electric and I don't have to listen for the jiggle then make sure I turn it off on time.

The first thing I'm making is Swedish Pot Roast. I don't make it as a roast anymore because I can get more flavor into the meat shaking stew meat into the dry rub. Since I can cut the veggies smaller, too, they also get the benefit of the dry rub. Then maybe a goulash or pizzaiola (sp) or cacciatore. Oh, yum. I can see the added poundage on the horizon.

I've never done any canning in my pressure cooker.


----------



## Leslie

Hey Gertie--

Thanks for chiming in! Please let me know what type of pressure cooker you get once it is opened!

I also had a yogurt maker years ago and yes, the yogurt came out thin and very sour. Plus it took forever to cook (something like 24 hours, if I recall correctly). Making it in the Instant Pot is a cinch and my husband says it is GREAT. He eats a yogurt every day mid-morning as a protein-rich pick-me-up.

A notice came out a few weeks ago that people should *not* can anything in an electric pressure cooker (except for the Ball FreshTec which was specially designed for canning). I have my really big Presto and my big Kuhn-Rikon, both stove-tops, that I have been using and they work great.

Here's a link about the canning controversy:

http://www.hippressurecooking.com/consumer-alert-no-pressure-canning-in-un-tested-multi-cookers/

L

Oh and PS--please share your recipes!


----------



## Tripp

I was in the hardware store the other day and saw a steam canner much like this:



I will say that I was intrigued. I did google the process and I guess this process has not been fully laboratory tested for food safety but they did also provide tips for minimizing the possible risk. I was wondering if anyone here has used this and if so, how did you think it worked.

I am also thinking about getting a pressure cooker as I think I might like to try smaller batch canning and possibly low acid canning that should be done under pressure. Now that I have taken a break from it, I am looking at hitting the ground running next spring/summer and maybe even before.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Would love to share my recipes but I did a very silly thing a couple of months ago. I got a new recipe box and sent the old one to the Goodwill donation center. Unfortunately, I forgot to take out my recipes. Forty years of recipes gone. But, Swedish Pot Roast is on line.

http://www.food.com/recipe/swedish-pot-roast-92618

That's just for the meat. Of course, I have to add potatoes and carrots.


----------



## Leslie

Tripp said:


> I was in the hardware store the other day and saw a steam canner much like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that I was intrigued. I did google the process and I guess this process has not been fully laboratory tested for food safety but they did also provide tips for minimizing the possible risk. I was wondering if anyone here has used this and if so, how did you think it worked.
> 
> I am also thinking about getting a pressure cooker as I think I might like to try smaller batch canning and possibly low acid canning that should be done under pressure. Now that I have taken a break from it, I am looking at hitting the ground running next spring/summer and maybe even before.


That's an interesting looking gizmo, Tripp. Steam is hotter than boiling water so theoretically it should be safe. I think the concern would be, is the steam constant and steaming all the jars completely? When a jar is submerged under boiling water, there's no question that everything is being fully heated. But, the time and energy it takes to heat a full pot of water--then trying to lift the pot, etc., is a pain--so anything that uses less water and heat would be a plus in my book.

If you decide to buy this, let us know and report back on your experiences!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My Grandmother bottled tomato puree every September. The whole family pitched in. She had a gas stove in the cellar and gigantic pots for boiling the bottles. One year, she didn't boil them quite enough and everyone's bottles exploded. We kept ours in the coat closet. Quite a mess.


----------



## Leslie

I am making beef broth from the leftover rib bones from our Christmas roast beef. It is cooking in the Instant Pot--can't wait to see how it turns out.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'll be making pork loin in my pressure cooker later today.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'll be making pork loin in my pressure cooker later today.


What kind of pressure cooker did you get? We want details!

I gave Lance and Jocelyn a Fagor Duo (a set with an 8 qt and 3 qt cooker--uses the same lid) and they seemed thrilled. I also gave them a classic book:



to get them started on their cooking adventures.

Meanwhile, for my beef broth, I ended up with 4 pints and 1 quart. I canned the pints to use later; we'll use the 1 quart jar for soup tomorrow.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's a six quart Cuisinart electric pressure cooker. And there's a recipe for lamb shanks. I used to get them on the train between FL and NJ and then they stopped serving them. Rice pilaf and braised carrots. Always made a pig of myself.

This is it, only DD got it at BB&B for $99 and then had a 20% off coupon.

http://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-CPC-600-1000-Watt-Electric-Stainless/dp/B000MPA044/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1419706682&sr=8-1&keywords=cuisinart+pressure+cooker

Can't wait to try it out tonight. I'll post results.


----------



## Jane917

His is the same Cuisinart pressure cooker I have. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tripp

Jane917 said:


> His is the same Cuisinart pressure cooker I have.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Me too. I love mine.


----------



## Leslie

Share the lamb shanks recipe if you try it and it is good!

I made this version of lamb shanks (although I used only 1 lamb shank and it was plenty) a few weeks ago:

http://pressurecookingwithlornasass.wordpress.com/2010/01/12/pressure-cooked-lamb-shanks-gourmet-mag-raves/

I wanted to make it again this weekend but they were totally out of lamb shanks at the store the other day.

I bought a bag of "HamBeens" 15 beans (for 15 bean soup). I need to figure out how to convert the recipe to the pressure cooker. If anyone has suggestions, let me know!

L


----------



## Leslie

Hi everyone,

I received a PM from thesocialfrog asking me about using the FreshTech for canning recipes not found in their cookbook. As everyone knows, I bought my FT last summer and immediately went rogue. I never made an exact recipe out of their cookbook, primarily for 2 reasons: 1) they want you to use all their products (like salsa mix and pickle mix) and I prefer to use my own recipes; and 2) they want you to use their pectin which requires mountains of sugar. As folks here know, I prefer Pomona's Pectin which uses a fraction of the sugar or even alternative sweetners. Everything I made came out fine. I sent out dozens of jars of stuff for Christmas and all I have received are compliments! So I would say my canning was successful!

I think the Ball people know that folks are experimenting with their FTs, as they sent me a survey asking these very questions. It will be interesting to see if they modify their instructions about the use of the machine.

The thing that is annoying about the FT is that it has lots of settings but they don't tell you what any of the timings are. I kept notes on the things I made last summer (for example, jams & jellies @ 1 = 28 minutes) but figuring out which buttons to push takes a little experimenting.

This is my experimenting process. Socialfrog asked about canning pineapple. My first step would be to find a traditional recipe, which I did here: http://www.sbcanning.com/2013/03/canning-pineapple-chunks-from-fresh.html. That says to water bath can the jars @ 15 minutes.

Next, consult the FT cookbook. The only fruit they have are peaches, which requires Fruit @ 5. The next step--what is the normal canning time for peaches? This website tells me that pints of peaches can for 20 minutes: http://www.pickyourown.org/peachescanning.htm. So I would guess that you could successfully can pineapple chunks using Fruit @ 5 in the FT.

Socialfrog also asked about apple butter. Same process: find a recipe (this one looks good: http://foodinjars.com/2009/09/fruit-butters-peaches-pears-and-apples/). Can pints for 15 minutes. The FT cookbook has a recipe for applesauce which cans using Fruit @ 2. Does applesauce can for the same amount of time as apple butter? According to this recipe, the answer is probably yes, more or less: http://www.freshpreserving.com/recipes/applesauce.

What I want to know is: what's the difference between Fruit @ 2 and Fruit @ 5? Or are they the same? If anyone uses these settings, report back so we all will know!

Socialfrog also said she doesn't know much about canning. I would suggest getting the Ball Blue Book as a good resource with info on just about everything. I also like Preserving with Pomona's Pectin and Preserving by the Pint. There are lots of good websites out there, too.

Probably the biggest complaint (besides being told you "have" to use their recipes) I have heard about the FT is the size. It holds 3 qts., 4 pints, or 6 half pints. When I was in production mode last summer with my tomatoes, it would've been nice if the machine was slightly larger. But for most of the batches of jams and jellies that I do, it was just fine.

Questions, anyone? Please post!

L


----------



## Leslie

Winter is the doldrums for lots of reasons. For canners, it is the doldrums due to a lack of fresh fruit! But I found this recipe for Black Tea Jelly which I plan to make tomorrow, during our latest blizzard:

http://www.pomonapectin.com/recipes/black-tea-jelly/

I will report back!

L


----------



## thesocialfrog

Thank you very much!! I really appreciate everything Leslie. I am so very excited about getting my machine. I will get the Ball canning book ASAP. I live in Hawaii so fresh fruits, especially pineapple is readily available for me to make use of. I can not wait to play with it. I have been trying to find out as much information as possible about it and I've been trying to find recipes from people who have experimented with it using recipes they love. I am convinced the FreshTech is safe to use whatever recipe as long as it's waterbath, of course. I also love the idea of the Black Tea Jelly! 

I also wanted this machine because I want to can things but there are rules in the condo I rent and it is a glass top stove and so I had to find a different way to do any canning. I am not allowed to do any outside cooking on my lani either so using a portable stove to do any kind of canning is not possible either. Plus, it is just my husband and I, so I am perfectly fine with doing small batches.

I plan on canning many jams/jellies, I love pineapple chunks and really want to can those myself and apple butter is a favorite thing I make. 

I see you are from Maine Leslie, I used to live in Maine as well, moved there when I was 10! I miss it very much.


----------



## crebel

Lots of good info in your post, Leslie!  I am intrigued by using tea as a base for jelly as I have many, many loose-leaf teas in my cupboard. Let me know how pronounced the lemon flavor is since it says you should not leave it out.  I have a black tea with rose hips in it that could be an excellent jelly, I think, but not sure how it would stand up to lemon overpowering the rose.


----------



## Leslie

thesocialfrog said:


> Thank you very much!! I really appreciate everything Leslie. I am so very excited about getting my machine. I will get the Ball canning book ASAP. I live in Hawaii so fresh fruits, especially pineapple is readily available for me to make use of. I can not wait to play with it. I have been trying to find out as much information as possible about it and I've been trying to find recipes from people who have experimented with it using recipes they love. I am convinced the FreshTech is safe to use whatever recipe as long as it's waterbath, of course. I also love the idea of the Black Tea Jelly!
> 
> I also wanted this machine because I want to can things but there are rules in the condo I rent and it is a glass top stove and so I had to find a different way to do any canning. I am not allowed to do any outside cooking on my lani either so using a portable stove to do any kind of canning is not possible either. Plus, it is just my husband and I, so I am perfectly fine with doing small batches.
> 
> I plan on canning many jams/jellies, I love pineapple chunks and really want to can those myself and apple butter is a favorite thing I make.
> 
> I see you are from Maine Leslie, I used to live in Maine as well, moved there when I was 10! I miss it very much.


Being in Hawaii, it seems like a no-brainer to make canned pineapple! Although, do they sell fresh pineapple year round? But, canned pineapple tastes a little different to me than fresh so I think it would be fun to can.

The FT cookbook has a recipe for Pina Colada jam made with fresh crushed pineapple that I think would be good. Of course, it calls for Ball Pectin and 5 cups of sugar. Ack! But the Pomona's insert comes to the rescue. For 4 cups of mashed pineapple, they recommend 2 tsp. pectin and 2 tsp. calcium water (the powder for the calcium water comes with the pectin). The recipe calls for 3 1/2 cups pineapple and 1/3 cup of shredded coconut so with those two, that's pretty close to 4 cups, right? With canning, you need to be more-or-less precise but not "make-yourself-crazy" precise. With this knowledge, this would be my revised recipe:

*Pina Colada Jam*
to make 6 half pins

3 1/2 cups crushed pineapple (about 2 medium)
1/2 cup coconut rum or coconut water
2 tsp. calcium water
2 teaspoons Pomona's pectin
1/2 tsp unsalted butter (optional; helps with foaming)<--I always use as I think it smooths out the flavor
1 cup granulated sugar
1/3 cup shredded or coarsely chopped coconut

Prepare pineapple. Mix pectin with sugar and set aside.

Heat 6 half-pint jars in the FT or let sit in a sink of hot water.

In a saucepan (or jam pot) mix pineapple, coconut rum/water, calcium water, and butter . Bring to a full boil. Slowly add pectin and sugar, stirring constantly until the sugar is dissolved. Bring back to a boil, add coconut and cook/boil 1 more minute, stirring.

Ladle into prepared jars leaving 1/4" headspace, wipe rims, screw on lids and bands. Process in the FT: jams & jellies @ recipe 1. If using boiling water, process for 10 minutes.

socialfrog, if you try this, let us know how it turns out!

Note on sterilizing jars: I don't freakout about sterilizing jars. I wash them in the dishwasher when new (or after using up a jar of jam). Then when I get ready to can a batch, I just quickly wash the jars with hot soapy water and call it good. I do keep them hot in the FT (use the pre-heat button).

L


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Lots of good info in your post, Leslie! I am intrigued by using tea as a base for jelly as I have many, many loose-leaf teas in my cupboard. Let me know how pronounced the lemon flavor is since it says you should not leave it out. I have a black tea with rose hips in it that could be an excellent jelly, I think, but not sure how it would stand up to lemon overpowering the rose.


I wonder if you could use citric acid? Do you have any on hand? Some sites say it makes things bitter, but others say it is flavor neutral. Just a thought.

L


----------



## Leslie

I received this email the other day, pointing to this new gadget:

http://www.freshpreservingstore.com/fp/shop/633895/?CCAID=fpnwstne10640an&s=s0088886240s&mid=2091102&rid=88886240

An electric water bath canner for $150. I could see this could be useful for some people. I will probably pass but I wanted to let others know about this new gadget.

I wonder how long it takes for water to come to a boil?

L


----------



## Jane917

thesocialfrog said:


> Thank you very much!! I really appreciate everything Leslie. I am so very excited about getting my machine. I will get the Ball canning book ASAP. I live in Hawaii so fresh fruits, especially pineapple is readily available for me to make use of. I can not wait to play with it. I have been trying to find out as much information as possible about it and I've been trying to find recipes from people who have experimented with it using recipes they love. I am convinced the FreshTech is safe to use whatever recipe as long as it's waterbath, of course. I also love the idea of the Black Tea Jelly!
> 
> I also wanted this machine because I want to can things but there are rules in the condo I rent and it is a glass top stove and so I had to find a different way to do any canning. I am not allowed to do any outside cooking on my lani either so using a portable stove to do any kind of canning is not possible either. Plus, it is just my husband and I, so I am perfectly fine with doing small batches.
> 
> I plan on canning many jams/jellies, I love pineapple chunks and really want to can those myself and apple butter is a favorite thing I make.
> 
> I see you are from Maine Leslie, I used to live in Maine as well, moved there when I was 10! I miss it very much.


I also have the FreshTec, a purchase encouraged by Leslie. I have an electric smooth top stove too, and the FreshTec is the perfect solution for me. I make small quantities at a time. There are some things that should not be canned in the FreshTec, such as items that contain meat. I also do not use it to can chicken broth. I freeze the chicken broth in quart bags. I have been very happy with all my canning results from the FreshTec. Good luck and keep us posted of your progress.


----------



## Leslie

A gallstone stove?


----------



## Leslie

I made the tea jelly this morning. For the first time in two years of using the stuff, my Pomona's Pectin clumped up! Not all of it, but there were a few clumps in the mixture. I am not sure if the problem was my pouring technique or if I didn't mix it well enough with the sugar. Or--I had the bright idea to make the jelly in my 5 burner pot. Maybe it was too tall and narrow and I needed more surface area. Whatever--I had a second bright idea to put the lid on the pot and use it as a strainer to pour the jelly into the jars--the lid has holes and acts as a strainer. So the clumps didn't go into the jelly. Let's just hope that enough pectin dissolved that this turns into jelly--it's still pretty liquid-y but the jars are hot.

Fortunately, if this experiment is a flop, I didn't waste a lot of money on expensive ingredients!

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> A gallstone stove?


LOL! Where did that come from? Fixed it.


----------



## thesocialfrog

Hello!

So yesterday at my local book store I was able to find "Preserving By The Pint", the only Ball book I could find and purchased was "Ball Complete Book Of Home Preserving: 400 Delicious and Creative Recipes for Today".

I also went to my "local" Williams Sonoma as I was told I could get the FT there BUT sadly, they said they just stopped carrying them in store. So will be ordering it this week. 

Leslie, I saw the new machine they are coming out with. I am thinking I will still just keep to this one, seems more appealing to me. 

I wonder if I can find the Pomona Pectin local??


----------



## Leslie

Pomona's website has a store locator and it looks like it is sold in Hawaii (including Williams Sonoma!!)

http://www.pomonapectin.com/store-locator/

I would choose the FreshTech over the new water bath machine, if I had to choose. I think you can do anything in a FreshTech that you can do in a water bath canner, with less water!

L


----------



## Tripp

I really like the look of the new canner, but I have been leaning towards the Freshtec.  My birthday is in April and I was thinking it would make a great gift from DH.  So, I guess I won't let something new distract me.  😊


----------



## Tripp

Hey Leslie, just a thought...have you thought of making a Freshtec canning book from your endeavors?


----------



## thesocialfrog

Leslie said:


> Pomona's website has a store locator and it looks like it is sold in Hawaii (including Williams Sonoma!!)
> 
> http://www.pomonapectin.com/store-locator/
> 
> I would choose the FreshTech over the new water bath machine, if I had to choose. I think you can do anything in a FreshTech that you can do in a water bath canner, with less water!
> 
> L


Very awesome, thank you! There are two local stores I can just walk to, to purchase it, both are right down the road from my home! Yay  
Yes, I have my heart and mind set on the FreshTech over the new one. I don't need it to do all the "other" things, so I am sure I will be very happy with it.


----------



## thesocialfrog

Tripp said:


> Hey Leslie, just a thought...have you thought of making a Freshtec canning book from your endeavors?


Fantastic idea


----------



## thesocialfrog

Leslie said:


> Being in Hawaii, it seems like a no-brainer to make canned pineapple! Although, do they sell fresh pineapple year round? But, canned pineapple tastes a little different to me than fresh so I think it would be fun to can.
> 
> The FT cookbook has a recipe for Pina Colada jam made with fresh crushed pineapple that I think would be good. Of course, it calls for Ball Pectin and 5 cups of sugar. Ack! But the Pomona's insert comes to the rescue. For 4 cups of mashed pineapple, they recommend 2 tsp. pectin and 2 tsp. calcium water (the powder for the calcium water comes with the pectin). The recipe calls for 3 1/2 cups pineapple and 1/3 cup of shredded coconut so with those two, that's pretty close to 4 cups, right? With canning, you need to be more-or-less precise but not "make-yourself-crazy" precise. With this knowledge, this would be my revised recipe:
> 
> *Pina Colada Jam*
> to make 6 half pins
> 
> 3 1/2 cups crushed pineapple (about 2 medium)
> 1/2 cup coconut rum or coconut water
> 2 tsp. calcium water
> 2 teaspoons Pomona's pectin
> 1/2 tsp unsalted butter (optional; helps with foaming)<--I always use as I think it smooths out the flavor
> 1 cup granulated sugar
> 1/3 cup shredded or coarsely chopped coconut
> 
> Prepare pineapple. Mix pectin with sugar and set aside.
> 
> Heat 6 half-pint jars in the FT or let sit in a sink of hot water.
> 
> In a saucepan (or jam pot) mix pineapple, coconut rum/water, calcium water, and butter . Bring to a full boil. Slowly add pectin and sugar, stirring constantly until the sugar is dissolved. Bring back to a boil, add coconut and cook/boil 1 more minute, stirring.
> 
> Ladle into prepared jars leaving 1/4" headspace, wipe rims, screw on lids and bands. Process in the FT: jams & jellies @ recipe 1. If using boiling water, process for 10 minutes.
> 
> socialfrog, if you try this, let us know how it turns out!
> 
> Note on sterilizing jars: I don't freakout about sterilizing jars. I wash them in the dishwasher when new (or after using up a jar of jam). Then when I get ready to can a batch, I just quickly wash the jars with hot soapy water and call it good. I do keep them hot in the FT (use the pre-heat button).
> 
> L


Yes Leslie, I can purchase fresh pineapple all year here. We also have the Dole Plantation here on the Island too that I can purchase fresh pineapple at any time!! I went to a local farmers market this morning..a nice big pineapple is $3.00 a really good price!


----------



## Jane917

thesocialfrog said:


> Fantastic idea


I agree!


----------



## Leslie

Tripp said:


> Hey Leslie, just a thought...have you thought of making a Freshtec canning book from your endeavors?


That's a great idea--the only problem is time!

L


----------



## Leslie

Back to my Black Tea Jelly--

After being liquid all day yesterday, amazingly, it jelled overnight! That was a surprise. I think this is the first time I've ever made jelly so I wasn't entirely sure what to expect but by late yesterday afternoon, I thought I'd be dumping the whole batch of it down the drain. But, it looks like I have something that can be spread on toast. My friend Caroline (who is British) thinks it would be good with cheese on a cracker. I am going to give her a jar tomorrow to see what she thinks of the stuff.

L


----------



## thesocialfrog

Something that stinks about living in Hawaii....shipping times for some things...can take nearly forever...so I wait,lol.


----------



## Leslie

thesocialfrog said:


> Something that stinks about living in Hawaii....shipping times for some things...can take nearly forever...so I wait,lol.


Keep us posted!


----------



## Tripp

It was my birthday last week and I got myself this:



I was debating between the pressure canner and this and finally decided to try this. It was a hard decision and I decided to opt for price and a little more flexibility. I got it the other day and that thing is huge.  Unfortunately I will not be able to use it for a few weeks as I go out of town to MN next week. My mom turns 90 and we are having a family reunion. When I get back, my plan is to try pickling asparagus. I checked and the season here in WA should last until mid-June, so it is perfect timing.

My other purchase is this:



I am intrigued and a little nervous about it. While there are a lot of good reviews, there seem to be a sizable amount of bad reviews. And it seems that mostly the reviewers really like it or really hate it. There is not much in between. What kind of intrigued me about it was one of the reviewer videos. It seems like something I could use for more than french fries. I will let you know if it lives up to or down to the hype.


----------



## Jane917

Tripp,  I have had my eye on that FreshTec Canner and have been waiting for someone to give it a try. I keep entering on steamykitchen.com to win one! Let me know how you like yours!  Jane


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My mother gave me an electric pressure cooker. I was a little worried at first having never used such a thing, but I have been looking for recipes and have had some success with a few like beer beans and bacon. 

one bottle of beer
a pound of bacon
a pound of lima beans (large)
a teaspoon of cumin

Brown the bacon till crisp on the meat selection and remove from cooker. Put in 4 cups of water and the beer. Add the beans (which were soaked in water overnight) to the water and the bacon drippings. Cook on the beans selection. When done, crumble up the bacon and stir it and the cumin into the beans and bring the pot to pressure and cook for one minute. Yummy good. 

Mine is not a Fresh Tec, BTW.


----------



## crebel

I found this free book of jam recipes this morning. I haven't had a chance to look through it yet, but thought the no-sugar-added/stevia recipes would be of interest to some (I like the alliterative title, too).


----------



## Leslie

Hello Everyone!

Canning Season 2015 (for me) began today. My friend Bob gave me a gift of 2.5 lbs of fresh rhubarb from his brother's garden. The weather in Harpswell must be very different from the weather in Westbrook because I sure don't have that much rhubarb in my yard! Anyway, I went to town and created a batch of "Black Knight" (my made up name)--Blackberry/Rhubarb Jam. I had frozen blackberries from our garden last summer and they went into this delicious stuff. Here's the recipe:

Black Knight -- made 11 eight ounce jars

2.5 lbs rhubarb, diced
1.5 lbs blackberries
1 cup water
1/2 to 1 Tbsp butter (optional)
1/2 cup lemon juice (use ReaLemon in the bottle)
4 tsp calcium water
2 1/2 cups sugar
5 tsp Pomona's Pectin

Mix rhubarb and water; bring to a boil then simmer, until tender, about 5-10 minutes. Add  butter if foamy; cook and stir. Add blackberries, lemon juice and calcium water. Bring back to a boil. Mix the sugar and pectin together, then pour slowly into fruit, stirring all the time. Bring back to a full boil and cook for 1-3 minutes (watch closely--the mixture will clear and that is a sign it is done).

Spoon into hot jars. Can in a canning machine or 10 minutes in a boiling water bath. Yum! Enjoy!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I have no experience in canning or cooking. The most ignorant person you can ever find about canning and cooking.

But I like to learn both. Not only as a hobby but should be healthy too. I will have home grown Apricots, plums, citrus fruits etc. All organic. No spray at all.  Home made jams will be a good start and look forward to various recipes.

This thread seems to be a nice place to start. So please share as much details and basic steps as you can. People like me can use all kind of information.

Let me start with very simple and basic info. So after canning and closing jars, we sterilize using boiling water for about 20 minutes or pressure cooker for about 10 minutes.

Thanks for starting the thread and I plan to visit for all kind of info... Thanks in advance for all the help...


----------



## Leslie

Hi Everyone,

DrDLN--welcome. I am envious of your apricots, plums, and so on. Are they in your yard?

Canning season is off to a slightly slow start this year, but I am hoping to catch up this weekend. My friend Bob gave me lots of rhubarb which I prepped and froze, so I have 6 lbs in the freezer ready to go.

In addition to the Black Knight Jam, I have made a batch of Rhubarb Chutney and Berry Berry Barb jam. The rhubarb chutney came out great. I used the recipe in Preserving by the Pint which I think I might have posted already on this thread. Berry Berry Barb is made with strawberries, blueberries, and rhubarb. I used strawberries from the grocery store, frozen Maine blueberries, and rhubarb from the garden.

Cherries are on sale at Hannaford--$1.99/lb! So I stocked up and plan to make cherry jam and sweet cherry compote. I also found a recipe to make cherry vinegar from the cherry pits. Waste not, want not!

Strawberries are finally coming in to season here, but they are still expensive. I am going to try strawberry chutney with a mix of a few native strawberries plus some from California. Then I will use the rest of the native strawberries with rhubarb from the garden for absolutely native strawberry-rhubarb jam.

I guess I had better get to work. I'll report back!

L


----------



## Leslie

I like the preserving by the pint cookbook, but I find her measurements are often off. 

Today I made Roasted Rhubarb Compote (which honestly, wasn't all that roasted but it still tasted good). I used 11 oz of rhubarb from the garden and ended up with three 4 oz jars.

Then I made Sweet Cherry Compote with 1.5 lbs of cherries -- yield, three 8 oz jars and one 4 oz jar. 

I have 4 cups of cherries prepped for making jam tomorrow. We'll see how much that makes.

More later....


----------



## Tripp

Hi DrDLN, I was a newbie last year and was intimidated.  But between YouTube and the encouragement here, it was easy peasy.  I am sure you will do well, but feel free to ask the experts here (not me though)  

I just took inventory of last year's canning efforts.  We are down to one jar of berry blitz and two raspberry.  The strawberry looks anemic and my strawberry jalapeño experiment was a fail.  So this year I am going to concentrate on raspberry and berry blitz.  

I didn't get to asparagus this year but I think I will can dilly beans and tomatoes later. 

I feel like I am behind the curve this year, but my first canning was last July 4th.  I have July 3rd off this year, so I think that will be my canning day.  Looking forward to using my new bath canner.


----------



## Leslie

What kind of a new bath canner do you have, Tripp?

You would need a pressure cooker to can asparagus and I think canned asparagus are very mushy. In this case, freezing is better.

I went to town this weekend and now I am exhausted! But total yield:

Three 4 oz jars rhubarb compote
Three 8 oz jars plus one 4 oz jar of cherry compote
Seven 8 oz jars cherry jam
Five 8 oz jars strawberry rhubarb jam
Seven 4 oz jars strawberry chutney

I also found a recipe for cherry chutney which I think I will try next weekend, if cherries are still on sale.

L


----------



## Tripp

I got this. I thought that I would try pickled asparagus, which I think you can use a bath canner. But I didn't try it and probably won't, at least not this year. I do think I will try that blue sunshine jam this year. Based on your comments from last year and the comments in the Pomona's site, it sounds really good.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I feel like I've done no canning this year, but I was able to get about 12 jars of strawberry jelly canned and it looks beautiful in the quilted jars. I also got a pressure cooker for my birthday and that has been so incredible! I went from being able to process 3-4 jars at a time to double that at least. It's wonderful and has certainly brought the overall time spent down. I got two roma tomato plants and I'm hoping to grow enough to can some pizza sauce along with a few other things. We'll see how it goes


----------



## Leslie

Last weekend my friend Bob gave me 2.5 lbs of strawberries from Maxwell's Market, which I turned into 5 jars of jam. I also made 5 jars of chocolate-cherry conserve from the Cooking with Pomona's book.

I have 2 more pounds of cherries in the freezer--all pitted and ready to be turned into Cherry Chutney. I am on a chutney kick this year!

L


----------



## Tripp

Well, I used the FreshTech water bath canner for the first time today.  I made 7 jars of Berry Blitz.  I am taking a small break and plan to make Blue Sunshine before the end of the day.  

This thing is SWEET.  It took me a bit to set my kitchen up efficiently as the canner is supposed to be next to the sink.  But once I got going, it was so nice to not have a bunch of pots on my glasstop stove.  Also, the water came to a boil nicely and fairly quickly.  I did learn that it helps to use warm or hot tap water to start out with since the cold water takes a lot longer to come to a boil.  There is a diffuser that comes with it and it helps to prevent the boiling water from splashing over the pot.  And this thing is huge.  You can do a lot of big batch canning in here if you want.  But it takes a regular batch just as easily.

What I really liked was that it wasn't as hot a process as I didn't have to hover over the boiling water and it didn't heat up my kitchen as much.  I also used my Ninja 3 in 1 to cook the jam which kept things cooler too.

While I was canning, my Echo was on reading one of my Audible books.  All in all, I had so much fun.


----------



## Leslie

That sounds like fun, Tripp. Thanks for the report!

I had a completely lazy weekend and didn't do any canning. Maybe I'll get back on track next weekend!

L


----------



## Andra

I KNEW that I remembered a pressure cooker thread from way back!
DH and I purchased an Instant Pot on Prime Day and are turning into pressure cooking junkies. We had new potatoes and pork chops the other night and the meat was falling apart. I especially like that we can brown the meat in the cooker instead of getting another pan (and the stovetop) dirty.



Bumping this thread to make it easier to find the recipes. I am also curious about how well the electric pressure cookers have held up.


----------



## loonlover

Thanks for finding this thread, Andra. I didn't remember it when we got our InstaPot in November. You are so right about the sauteing in the same pan. 

One of my go to recipes has been a single bone-in chicken breast and a couple of medium sized potatoes. Use about 1/2 cup of white wine and 1/2 cup water for the liquid. I usually peel the potatoes and add some butter to them at the table. I also salt and pepper the chicken. Simple, but makes an excellent meal for the two of us alongside a salad of some sort. 

Off to go through the thread for some more ideas.


----------



## crebel

Andra said:


> I KNEW that I remembered a pressure cooker thread from way back!
> DH and I purchased an Instant Pot on Prime Day and are turning into pressure cooking junkies. We had new potatoes and pork chops the other night and the meat was falling apart. I especially like that we can brown the meat in the cooker instead of getting another pan (and the stovetop) dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> Bumping this thread to make it easier to find the recipes. I am also curious about how well the electric pressure cookers have held up.


That's one of the Prime Day deals I wasn't fast enough on, sigh... Will put it on my Christmas list.


----------



## Leslie

I bought an InstantPot last fall, then at Christmas, I upgraded to the BlueTooth model. I sold the first one to a friend. I haven't really used the BlueTooth feature so that was probably a waste. Then a few weeks ago, I got an email that the BT model was being recalled! I had to cut the cord and send them a picture. The new pot arrived last week and I noticed it had a huge dent in the side.  I sent an email and it is being replaced (again). I didn't have to cut the cord this time.

So far, I use my IP mostly for making yogurt! I have made some other things, but I tend to use my stovetop Kuhn-Rikon for general pressure cooking.

There's an IP group on Facebook that is really, really active:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/InstantPotCommunity/

I did manage to snag one of the $99 pots on Prime day, which I am planning on giving to my sister at Christmas.

L


----------



## Cindy416

Is this a new small kitchen appliance that I'm sure to want, or is it like my 4 electric pressure cookers?  (Love my electric pressure cookers!)


----------



## Leslie

Cindy416 said:


> Is this a new small kitchen appliance that I'm sure to want, or is it like my 4 electric pressure cookers? (Love my electric pressure cookers!)


I am not sure it is that different from your cookers. Their twist is that they have pre-programmed buttons for certain things (like meat) but even though they are pre-programmed, you can still change the times. A lot of people say they just use "manual" and program in the time they want. The pressure (high or low) can also be adjusted with the manual button (or any of the other buttons, I think).

Like I said, I have found the "yogurt" feature the most useful, and make a batch of yogurt every weekend to get the family through the week.

L


----------



## Andra

Tonight's dinner. It was excellent! 

Pressure Cooker Beef and Broccoli
Tender, thin-sliced beef and broccoli in a rich sauce that is salty and sweet with just a little heat from the red pepper flakes. Cooking inexpensive beef chuck in the pressure cooker tenderizes the meat, so it’s not tough and chewy like stir fried beef and broccoli can often be.
Yield: 6 servings

Ingredients
1 lb boneless beef chuck roast, well trimmed and sliced into thin strips
Salt and pepper
2 teaspoons olive oil
1 medium onion, finely chopped
4 cloves garlic, minced
3/4 cup beef broth
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/3 cup brown sugar
2 tablespoons sesame oil
1/8 teaspoon red pepper flakes
1 lb. broccoli florets
3 tablespoons water
3 tablespoons cornstarch
Toasted sesame seeds for garnish, optional

Directions
Season beef with salt and pepper. Put olive oil in the cooking pot and select browning. When oil begins to sizzle, brown meat in batches until all meat is browned - do not crowd. Transfer meat to a plate when browned.
When all meat is browned select Saute and add chopped onion to the pot. Saute for 1 to 2 minutes until onion starts to soften. Add garlic and saute for 1 minute more.
Add beef broth, soy sauce, brown sugar, sesame oil, and red pepper flakes to the pot. Stir until sugar is dissolved.
Add browned beef and any accumulated juices. Select High Pressure. Set timer for 15 minutes. (About 5 minutes to reach pressure.)
Place broccoli in microwave-safe bowl with 1/4 cup water. Microwave 3 – 4 minutes until broccoli is tender.
When beep sounds turn pressure cooker off and use quick pressure release. When valve drops carefully remove the lid.
In a cup combine cornstarch and water; stir until smooth. Add to pressure cooker pot. Stir well to combine. Select browning and stir until sauce comes to a boil and thickens.
Serve broccoli and meat with sauce over hot, cooked rice and garnish with sesame seeds.


----------



## Jane917

I took out my Cuisinart Electric Pressure cooker for the first time since our move. I was hoping to cook corn on the cob tonight. After much fiddling with the lid, and never getting it to fit tight, I decided it was toast. It appears a piece was broken off during the move. Should I replace it with an Instant Pot if the main purpose of it will be as a pressure cooker? I already have a rice cooker and several crockpots. Opinions appreciated.  Jane


----------



## Jane917

I just pulled the trigger and ordered the Instant Pot Duo. It should arrive on Monday.


----------



## Jane917

I just ordered the Instant Pot DUO from Amazon. It will arrive on Monday. My Cuisinart Pressure Cooker seems to have been injured in our recent move, and the lid no longer fits correctly. That was just the excuse I needed to buy the Instant Pot, even though I have a rice cooker that does many of the functions. I used to make a lot of yoghurt, and now I might resume my old habit. I used to have a very non-tech yoghurt maker that sat on a hot pad to maintain the heat. 

Andra, your beef and broccoli looks delicious. I would be inclined to make it in the wok, but with this hot weather we are having I might try the pressure cooker.


----------



## Andra

We made a little brisket in the pressure cooker yesterday.
The brisket was 1.6 lbs so it fit in the pot without having to cut it.  DH was not interested in putting it down in the water.  So we used the rack for the first time.
We browned the brisket, took it out and put the rack in, added 2 cups of water, put the meat on the rack, put on a little salt and a dash of Worchestershire sauce, and set it to cook for 50 minutes.  It was really tasty, but not pull-apart-with-a-fork tender.  I think next time we will cook it 5-10 minutes longer.  Between DH, me and the Figaro-kitty, we didn't have any leftovers 
We also need to get better at planning sides to go with the meat.


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> I just ordered the Instant Pot DUO from Amazon. It will arrive on Monday. My Cuisinart Pressure Cooker seems to have been injured in our recent move, and the lid no longer fits correctly. That was just the excuse I needed to buy the Instant Pot, even though I have a rice cooker that does many of the functions. I used to make a lot of yoghurt, and now I might resume my old habit. I used to have a very non-tech yoghurt maker that sat on a hot pad to maintain the heat.
> 
> Andra, your beef and broccoli looks delicious. I would be inclined to make it in the wok, but with this hot weather we are having I might try the pressure cooker.


I've considered making yogurt numerous times, but never found a highly rated yogurt maker I liked. Can you make yogurt in your new pot, *Jane*?


----------



## Jane917

skyblue said:


> I've considered making yogurt numerous times, but never found a highly rated yogurt maker I liked. Can you make yogurt in your new pot, *Jane*?


Yes I can, *skyblue*. I have not done it yet, but there is a yogurt cycle. I am going to get some Yogurmet starter because I have had the best luck with it in the past. I am never sure the stuff I have in the refrigerator has the right bacteria, though I suppose I could read the label.


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> Yes I can, *skyblue*. I have not done it yet, but there is a yogurt cycle. I am going to get some Yogurmet starter because I have had the best luck with it in the past. I am never sure the stuff I have in the refrigerator has the right bacteria, though I suppose I could read the label.


I would really like to try this, but wondered about the results.


----------



## Leslie

I make a batch of yogurt in my IP every week.  I am at the airport so I can't type out the whole recipe/process right now, but basically I follow the instructions at hip pressure cooking. I make 3-4 one pint jars at a time. I add a tsp of dry milk to each jar and use a mix of whole milk and 1.5 per cent milk. I stir in a big tsp of plain Greek yogurt into each jar.  It comes out great. 

Leslie 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## skyblue

Leslie said:


> I make a batch of yogurt in my IP every week. I am at the airport so I can't type out the whole recipe/process right now, but basically I follow the instructions at hip pressure cooking. I make 3-4 one pint jars at a time. I add a tsp of dry milk to each jar and use a mix of whole milk and 1.5 per cent milk. I stir in a big tsp of plain Greek yogurt into each jar. It comes out great.
> 
> Leslie
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thanks, *Leslie*! I will have to check this out. "*Hip pressure cooking*"? Off to google....


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> I just pulled the trigger and ordered the Instant Pot Duo. It should arrive on Monday.


And I know you are loving it from the Facebook group!

I have a batch of yogurt in my IP right now.

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> And I know you are loving it from the Facebook group!
> 
> I have a batch of yogurt in my IP right now.
> 
> L


Yes, Leslie, I am enjoying the IP. I am wondering what you do with 1 quart of yogurt a week! Smoothies?

Jane


----------



## HappyGuy

Not to be an enabler, but these were in my email this morning:



And for a bit less:


----------



## HappyGuy

For anyone just on the tipping point, these were in my email box this morning:



And for just a bit more (almost 50% off!):


----------



## Jane917

The IP DUO50 is only sale today for $99. I have the DUO60, but I would have purchased the 50 for that price. And no, I don't need another.


----------



## Leslie

If you go to "Today's Deals" at Amazon, the IP Lux 50 is $85.99. That's a really good deal!

L


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Yes, Leslie, I am enjoying the IP. I am wondering what you do with 1 quart of yogurt a week! Smoothies?
> 
> Jane


My husband takes a big bowl (Tupperware) every morning for breakfast. And we've been finding lots of recipes that have yogurt sauce and so on.

I don't make it every week, but almost. We were away last weekend so I missed a week--but made up for that yesterday.

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> My husband takes a big bowl (Tupperware) every morning for breakfast. And we've been finding lots of recipes that have yogurt sauce and so on.
> 
> I don't make it every week, but almost. We were away last weekend so I missed a week--but made up for that yesterday.
> 
> L


Which milk do you use for your yogurt? I saw the technique you use for your yogurt somewhere, but now I can't find it. Maybe I saw it on the FB group.

I am going to do a pulled pork in the Instant Pot tonight. Since it will tie up the IP for a while, I will do the cabbage in the slow cooker. This afternoon I will do beets in the IP. They will be chilled for a salad for tonight.


----------



## skyblue

*Wowsers*!!!  I love a good bargain, but I wonder if I could justify the purchase since I cook entirely vegetarian. I'm trying to think beyond beans and yogurt.


----------



## Jane917

skyblue said:


> *Wowsers*!!!  I love a good bargain, but I wonder if I could justify the purchase since I cook entirely vegetarian. I'm trying to think beyond beans and yogurt.


Not to sound like the great enabler, but the Instant Pot is wonderful for veggies, grains, soups, etc. I have had my IP for about a week, and am just now doing my first meat in it. I have made some pretty good custard, tapioca, cheesecake. Today I also prepared beets and cabbage to go with the pulled pork dinner.


----------



## Leslie

skyblue said:


> *Wowsers*!!!  I love a good bargain, but I wonder if I could justify the purchase since I cook entirely vegetarian. I'm trying to think beyond beans and yogurt.


Go for it. You have 6 hours left.

You would be in vegetarian heaven, I think....

L


----------



## Leslie

I am going to merge the Pressure Cooker thread, with the Pressure Cooking, Canning and Preserving since the same people seem to be posting in 2 places. I think it will be easier to keep track...

L


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> Which milk do you use for your yogurt? I saw the technique you use for your yogurt somewhere, but now I can't find it. Maybe I saw it on the FB group.
> 
> I am going to do a pulled pork in the Instant Pot tonight. Since it will tie up the IP for a while, I will do the cabbage in the slow cooker. This afternoon I will do beets in the IP. They will be chilled for a salad for tonight.


The milk I use depends entirely on how much milk is in the refrigerator and when the milkman is due to arrive (yes, I still have a milkman!).

I like making whole milk yogurt, but if I have some 1.5% milk in the fridge--well, how much? I might make all 1.5% milk. Or, I might buy a quart of whole milk and make half & half. This week we were running low on milk so we bought a half-gallon of whole milk and used that--a real yogurt treat!

When I buy whole milk, I really splurge and buy the stuff in a glass bottle from a local dairy--a real treat. This week's batch came out excellent.

I will post my method is a separate post.

L


----------



## Tripp

I am so easily sold on the latest thing. I saw this demonstrated on QVC this weekend and I have new gadget envy. It is a KitchenAid multi cooker. The optional stirring tower automatically stirs whatever is in the pot (if I were to get it the attachment would be a must). I don't need it but I sure would love to have it (in candy red, if you please).


----------



## Leslie

*Leslie's Yogurt*

Using an Instant Pot, with 1 pint (16 oz) jars

To begin, take 1 one pt jar, fill with water, and pour into the Instant Pot (2 cups water).

In each jar, place 1 tsp. dried milk. Add milk (either 1.5%, whole milk, or a mix of both) to each jar, filling to just under the threaded top.

Place the jars (can make up to 4) in the IP on a rack. Put the cover on, set to sealing, and press "Steam." Use the minus button to set the time at 1 minute.

Walk away and enjoy yourself for an hour or so.

When the steaming process has ended, and the pressure has released (little metal button in the cover drops), remove the jars from the IP (use gloves or jar tongs). Check the temperature with a good thermometer. When the temperature is between 90 deg and 115 degrees, stir one large teaspoon of yogurt (from a prior batch, or from a container of yogurt from the store*) into each jar. Stir until dissolved.

Place the jars back into the IP, select YOGURT. I cook mine for 6.5 hours, but you can go longer--last night mine shut off at 8 hours which was around 1 am. My husband took the jars out of the IP at 5 am and put in the fridge at that point. The whole point is this stuff doesn't require lots of fancy babysitting--it is sort of bullet proof to make.

*If you use yogurt from the grocery store (not your own batch) make sure it is plain, no sugar, and has active yogurt cultures. I like Greek yogurt but I find the "Inspirations" brand (Hannaford, our local store) works just fine. I don't think expensive, fancy yogurt is necessary.

PS--I use Ball jars to make this. They sell plastic lids for Ball jars at my hardware store which is how I store this in the refrig.

Enjoy!


----------



## Leslie

Tripp said:


> I am so easily sold on the latest thing. I saw this demonstrated on QVC this weekend and I have new gadget envy. It is a KitchenAid multi cooker. The optional stirring tower automatically stirs whatever is in the pot (if I were to get it the attachment would be a must). I don't need it but I sure would love to have it (in candy red, if you please).


Tripp--

I had gadget envy for that earlier this winter, and read up on the Australian gizmo (similar) that costs a small fortune and is only sold at home parties. I was all set to by the KA (because I love KitchenAid appliances) when I realized that my Instant Pot could basically do most of the same stuff--and I already owned it.

Did you see, there is an IP on Amazon Deals for $86 today? A good starting point and a whole lot cheaper than the KA!

L


----------



## Tripp

Leslie said:


> Tripp--
> 
> I had gadget envy for that earlier this winter, and read up on the Australian gizmo (similar) that costs a small fortune and is only sold at home parties. I was all set to by the KA (because I love KitchenAid appliances) when I realized that my Instant Pot could basically do most of the same stuff--and I already owned it.
> 
> Did you see, there is an IP on Amazon Deals for $86 today? A good starting point and a whole lot cheaper than the KA!
> 
> L


You are right, the IP is almost the same thing and even at today's price a lot cheaper. I wasn't in the market to get anything new...I was just drooling over the KA. It is so pretty... but I am a very practical girl too. If I decide to ditch my rice cooker and pressure cooker, I might just go with this... goodness knows, I need the real estate in my kitchen. Thanks Leslie, you did introduce me to a little sanity.


----------



## jlee745

My mom just emailed me yesterday that 
She bought the ka multi cooker this wkend. She saw 
It on qvc. How is it different than a slow /pressure cooker?


----------



## Tripp

jlee745 said:


> My mom just emailed me yesterday that
> She bought the ka multi cooker this wkend. She saw
> It on qvc. How is it different than a slow /pressure cooker?


From what I can see, the KA is a multi cooker that includes a slow cooker function. However, it is not a pressure cooker. The Insta pot has pressure cooker capability. The KA has a cool mixing attachment that the IP doesn't have. I know that the QVC KA was priced to sell and I am sure your mother will like it.


----------



## Leslie

The Australian gadget (which we can't get here in the US) is a Thermomix:

http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-03-12/your-kitchen-needs-a-1-400-thermomix

L


----------



## crebel

This cookbook is currently free on Amazon. I don't have an electric pressure cooker (yet), so I haven't really checked it out, but thought some of you in this thread might be interested.


----------



## Jane917

crebel said:


> This cookbook is currently free on Amazon. I don't have an electric pressure cooker (yet), so I haven't really checked it out, but thought some of you in this thread might be interested.


Thanks, rebel. For FREE I decided to give it a try!


----------



## Leslie

After not canning at all in July, I am back on track this weekend! I finally got around to making Sweet Cherry Chutney with cherries that were in the freezer (I pitted them back in June!). I used this recipe:

http://foodinjars.com/2014/07/sweet-cherry-chutney/

but substituted dried cranberries for the cherries, because that is what I had in the cupboard. Final yield was six 4 oz jars and two 8 oz jars.

We have a very strange assortment of tomato plants in the garden this year. Not quite sure what my husband was thinking when he planted them! I am not sure I'll have any that are suitable for canning, which is a shame. Not wanting them to go to waste, I decided to tackle tomato jam. My first batch was made with this recipe:

http://foodinjars.com/2015/08/csa-cooking-smoky-spicy-skillet-tomato-jam/

although I doubled the recipe and used 4 lbs of tomatoes. I ended up with six 4 oz jars and two 8 oz jars. I did hit it with the immersion blender near the end of cooking, grind up the skins etc.

Back out to the garden (in the pouring rain) to pick some very strange looking red tomatoes, along with a bunch of yellow ones--5 lbs in all. They got chopped and thrown in the pan to cook this classic tomato jam:

http://foodinjars.com/2010/09/tomato-jam/

which is bubbling away on the stove right now. I substituted brown sugar for white, and only used 2 cups. And I used lemon juice instead of lime, because lemon is what I have in the refrigerator. I am curious to see what color this ends up as--will the red tomatoes be red enough to overpower the yellow ones? I'll keep everyone posted!

L


----------



## Leslie

Using up some of the last tomatoes in the garden to make another batch of tomato jam...

L


----------



## Tripp

I need some opinions.  I have an electric Cuisinart pressure cooker.  I have had problems on occasion where it doesn't come up to steam or the pressure mode.  The food gets hot but there is no steam/pressure.  Then the pressure cooker beeps and quits the process.  The food never gets cooked. 

Tonight was the last straw.  I made a dinner for my son's birthday and tried to do this two times.  Finally, I pulled the food out and it is cooking in the oven.  Late dinner for us tonight.

I am not sure I want to trouble shoot this and keep the Cuisinart.  I am thinking of replacing it instead.  What would you all recommend and have you ever had this problem with your pressure cooker?


----------



## Andra

Tripp said:


> I need some opinions. I have an electric Cuisinart pressure cooker. I have had problems on occasion where it doesn't come up to steam or the pressure mode. The food gets hot but there is no steam/pressure. Then the pressure cooker beeps and quits the process. The food never gets cooked.
> 
> Tonight was the last straw. I made a dinner for my son's birthday and tried to do this two times. Finally, I pulled the food out and it is cooking in the oven. Late dinner for us tonight.
> 
> I am not sure I want to trouble shoot this and keep the Cuisinart. I am thinking of replacing it instead. What would you all recommend and have you ever had this problem with your pressure cooker?


The first thing all the pressure cooker guides tell you is that you should check/replace your sealing ring if the pot won't come up to pressure. So if the pressure cooker used to be fine, I'd see about finding a new seal first. They usually aren't that expensive.
We got one of the Instant Pots when Amazon had their sale day and we've really enjoyed it. It's simple to use and gets dinner on the table quickly. It's also easy to clean up. And I really like that you can brown meat in it so DH doesn't get another pan (and the stove) dirty


----------



## Jane917

Tripp said:


> I need some opinions. I have an electric Cuisinart pressure cooker. I have had problems on occasion where it doesn't come up to steam or the pressure mode. The food gets hot but there is no steam/pressure. Then the pressure cooker beeps and quits the process. The food never gets cooked.
> 
> Tonight was the last straw. I made a dinner for my son's birthday and tried to do this two times. Finally, I pulled the food out and it is cooking in the oven. Late dinner for us tonight.
> 
> I am not sure I want to trouble shoot this and keep the Cuisinart. I am thinking of replacing it instead. What would you all recommend and have you ever had this problem with your pressure cooker?


I used a Cuisinart Pressure Cooker for years. After a recent move it just gave up. I replaced it with an Instant Pot. You might have to replace the seal if the PC is not coming up to pressure.


----------



## Tripp

Thanks Jane and Andra.  I suspected that might be the problem.  It stinks because the amount of use I have put in the Cuisinart should not require a replacement just yet.  But trying that would be the cheaper fix so I went to Amazon and ordered a replacement seal.  

Once I get it, I will try last night's dinner to see if that makes a difference.  If it works, I am good to go, no reason spending money I don't need to spend.  If it doesn't, I am not in the mood to try a bunch of stuff.  I think I will ask for the Instant Pot for Christmas at that point.  

I knew you all could give me good advice.


----------



## Cindy416

Tripp said:


> Thanks Jane and Andra. I suspected that might be the problem. It stinks because the amount of use I have put in the Cuisinart should not require a replacement just yet. But trying that would be the cheaper fix so I went to Amazon and ordered a replacement seal.
> 
> Once I get it, I will try last night's dinner to see if that makes a difference. If it works, I am good to go, no reason spending money I don't need to spend. If it doesn't, I am not in the mood to try a bunch of stuff. I think I will ask for the Instant Pot for Christmas at that point.
> 
> I knew you all could give me good advice.


Sounds like the seal to me, too. I have a Cuisinart PC, and I love it. Haven't had any problems at all, but I think it's a pretty sure bet that your seal is faulty. Good luck!


----------



## Tripp

Cindy416 said:



> Sounds like the seal to me, too. I have a Cuisinart PC, and I love it. Haven't had any problems at all, but I think it's a pretty sure bet that your seal is faulty. Good luck!


I did get a new seal and it seems more substantial and snug than the old one. I am going to use it tomorrow with my last recipe that failed. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cindy416

Tripp said:


> I did get a new seal and it seems more substantial and snug than the old one. I am going to use it tomorrow with my last recipe that failed. Fingers crossed.


Good luck. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Tripp

Cindy416 said:


> Good luck. Let us know how it turns out.


We just finished eating dinner. It worked! So, my problems were probably the seal all along and apparently for quite awhile. I made Porcupine meatballs and they came out so tender and good. Up to now, I have only made them in the slow cooker and it is nice to know I can use the pressure cooker for it instead.

Thanks everyone for pointing me to the obvious solution. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Leslie

Glad to know you are back on track, Tripp.

For all the pressure cooker cookers out there, here are 15 recipes that sound good:

http://www.seriouseats.com/2015/09/pressure-cooker-recipes.html

L


----------



## Cindy416

I know we have discussed this here, but can't find what I'm looking for. (Leslie, I think you have one. I also thought we had messaged each other about it, but I can't find the messages.)  I made Dilled green beans using the autocanner recipe in the book. In the beans were pepper flakes, dill, and garlic cloves. The garlic was delicious, so I started a quest to research dilled or pickled garlic, finding nothing for the Autocanner. Do you think I could be OK using the green bean recipe, but omitting the green beans? I can't see why it wouldn't be safe, since the garlic in the beans is safe. I can use my waterbath canning method on my induction range, but I'd love to use my autocanner. I also am wondering about dilled okra if I use exactly the same brine and time that I used with the beans.


----------



## Leslie

Cindy416 said:


> I know we have discussed this here, but can't find what I'm looking for. (Leslie, I think you have one. I also thought we had messaged each other about it, but I can't find the messages.) I made Dilled green beans using the autocanner recipe in the book. In the beans were pepper flakes, dill, and garlic cloves. The garlic was delicious, so I started a quest to research dilled or pickled garlic, finding nothing for the Autocanner. Do you think I could be OK using the green bean recipe, but omitting the green beans? I can't see why it wouldn't be safe, since the garlic in the beans is safe. I can use my waterbath canning method on my induction range, but I'd love to use my autocanner. I also am wondering about dilled okra if I use exactly the same brine and time that I used with the beans.


Hi Cindy,

The important thing for canning in a waterbath (and, the FreshTec, since it is only suitable for things that would be canned in a waterbath)is that the pH is low enough for the contents to be acidic. I would think that pickled or dilled garlic would be fine since there is vinegar, which is acidic. I also would think that okra would be fine.

I think that if you can find instructions for making things in a waterbath, then you would be fine using the FreshTec.

What you should not do is try to can things that require a pressure cooker, such as vegetables, meat, or fish in the FreshTec. It doesn't get hot enough (temp only reaches ~220 deg F, not 240) and doesn't have enough pressure (only ~3 psi, not 11-15).

Leslie


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> The important thing for canning in a waterbath (and, the FreshTec, since it is only suitable for things that would be canned in a waterbath)is that the pH is low enough for the contents to be acidic. I would think that pickled or dilled garlic would be fine since there is vinegar, which is acidic. I also would think that okra would be fine.
> 
> I think that if you can find instructions for making things in a waterbath, then you would be fine using the FreshTec.
> 
> What you should not do is try to can things that require a pressure cooker, such as vegetables, meat, or fish in the FreshTec. It doesn't get hot enough (temp only reaches ~220 deg F, not 240) and doesn't have enough pressure (only ~3 psi, not 11-15).
> 
> Leslie


Thanks, Leslie. I can't come up with a reason that my autocanner wouldn't be fine for my garlic and my okra. I am a by-the-book canner, due partly because my mom and I canned a lot as I was growing up. I only water bath those foods that are safe to can that way. I have done lots of pressure canning over the years, but not a lot lately
.


----------



## Jane917

First IP yogurt fail. When I took the scalded jars out of the pot to cool down, the bottom of one of the pint jars came off. Of course, I lost a pint of milk. I was only making 2 pints. The other pint is cooling and I cleaned up the kitchen of all the hot milk dripping every where. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leslie

Jane917 said:


> First IP yogurt fail. When I took the scalded jars out of the pot to cool down, the bottom of one of the pint jars came off. Of course, I lost a pint of milk. I was only making 2 pints. The other pint is cooling and I cleaned up the kitchen of all the hot milk dripping every where.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sounds like a jar problem. Were you re-using a jar from something else that had a seam on the bottom?

L


----------



## Jane917

I was using a Ball pint jar. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## D/W

The Instant Pot IP-DUO60 7-in-1 Programmable Pressure Cooker, 6Qt/1000W, Stainless Steel Cooking Pot and Exterior, Latest 3rd Generation Technology is a "Deal of the Day" at Amazon. Today's price is $78.50 (list price $234.95).


----------



## Jane917

DreamWeaver said:


> The Instant Pot IP-DUO60 7-in-1 Programmable Pressure Cooker, 6Qt/1000W, Stainless Steel Cooking Pot and Exterior, Latest 3rd Generation Technology is a "Deal of the Day" at Amazon. Today's price is $78.50 (list price $234.95).


I have one of these and use it a lot! I paid $125 for mine from Amazon. This is a great deal!


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> I have one of these and use it a lot! I paid $125 for mine from Amazon. This is a great deal!


Is this the pot folks used for making yogurt? I cook vegetarian and wonder if this is worth it for me.


----------



## Jane917

skyblue said:


> Is this the pot folks used for making yogurt? I cook vegetarian and wonder if this is worth it for me.


Yes, skyblue, this pot can be used to make yogurt. It serves many functions. I have used the yogurt, pressure cooker, and slow cooker features, but it also has other settings.


----------



## Leslie

That was a great deal and it sold out fast.

Yes, Skyblue, this is the pot that can make yogurt which I do almost weekly. We ran out of homemade yogurt a few weeks ago and my husband had to buy some--and said it tasted completely different and not nearly as good as mine!

L


----------



## HappyGuy

Can these be used to cook rice? I assume so, but want to check.


----------



## Jane917

HappyGuy said:


> Can these be used to cook rice? I assume so, but want to check.


Yes, they cook rice quite well. I continue to use my Zojirushi rice cooker for my rice because the size is smaller and it sits on my counter. However, many people have ditched their rice cookers and just use the Instant Pot.


----------



## Andra

I didn't know that I could enjoy sweet potatoes, but if you cook them in the instant pot for about 20 minutes, they are absolutely yummy!


----------



## Andra

I also have a question - DH wants to "bake" apples or peaches with brown sugar etc in the pressure cooker, but I don't have a bowl that will fit in the Instant Pot.  Have any of your purchased a new bowl for this purpose?  If so, where did you find it?  I am having a hard time judging size with items on Amazon's web site.
Thanks.


----------



## Jane917

I think you can do this right in the IP pan. There is a very informative Facebook group you could join that could give you all the information you need. I know people bake apples in the IP. I have not done this, but I think you just add some water and put your stuffed apples on the rack. I have no idea how you would do this with stone fruit.


----------



## D/W

Free today (186 pages, Kindle edition):

Electric Pressure Cooker: A Simple Cookbook Guide For Busy People - Quick And Easy Recipes, Delicious Meals, & Stress Free Cooking


----------



## D/W

*FREE* today (digital list price $5.99):

*Electric Pressure Cooker Cookbook: 100 Quick, Easy, and Healthy Pressure Cooker Recipes for Electric Pressure Cookers*
by Vanessa Olsen

US: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AZRK3RC

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01AZRK3RC

_(Also free in other countries)_


----------



## D/W

*FREE* today (digital list price $6.99):

*The Instant Pot Pressure Cooker Cookbook: 101 Incredible Recipes for Busy Families!*
(New Updated Version as of 3-30-2016 | 166 pages)
by Virginia Hathaway

US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WTHPSJK

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00WTHPSJK

_(Also free in other countries)_


----------



## HappyGuy

InstaPot arriving Monday! Can't wait.


----------



## Leslie

Have fun, HappyGuy!

Meanwhile, I have not gotten motivated to start canning yet--and the rhubarb is growing high and strawberries have passed. I am just too busy with family issues...sigh...

L


----------



## crebel

Yay!  I finally got the Instapot 7-in-1 for $69.99 on Prime Day.  I was so disappointed last year when I wasn't fast enough with my purchase button.  It will be here Thursday.


----------



## Tripp

crebel said:


> Yay! I finally got the Instapot 7-in-1 for $69.99 on Prime Day. I was so disappointed last year when I wasn't fast enough with my purchase button. It will be here Thursday.


Me too. I have been looking at Instant Pot cookbooks while I am waiting for delivery. I just want to make sure I get the most out of it. I think I will go to the product web site also. There are supposed to be user discussion threads as well as recipe posts.


----------



## crebel

Tripp said:


> Me too. I have been looking at Instant Pot cookbooks while I am waiting for delivery. I just want to make sure I get the most out of it. I think I will go to the product web site also. There are supposed to be user discussion threads as well as recipe posts.


I have been looking through the cookbooks as well. Does anyone have a particular book they recommend? Lots of the Kindle versions have really crummy reviews if you take the time to read them (no linked index, recipes scraped from the internet with no attribution, ingredients listings not matching the recipe, etc.).



DreamWeaver said:


> *FREE* today (digital list price $5.99):
> 
> *Electric Pressure Cooker Cookbook: 100 Quick, Easy, and Healthy Pressure Cooker Recipes for Electric Pressure Cookers*
> by Vanessa Olsen
> 
> US: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AZRK3RC
> 
> UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01AZRK3RC
> 
> _(Also free in other countries)_


I did buy the U.S. Kindle version of this cookbook (currently $2.99), but noticed after I purchased that it is also available as part of a 2-book box set for only .99. I thought about returning the individual version and getting the box set instead, but didn't. I'll start reading through it tonight and let you know what I think.


----------



## HappyGuy

Call me cynical, but I don't buy cookbooks much anymore (I'll get them if they're free). I agree, they tend to be poorly edited. Mostly I look something up on the Internet - "I know how to do the Google." (A "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" reference). By the way, there is a VERY active Instant Pot community on FB. LOTS of recipes and, more importantly for me, lots of help.


----------



## Andra

Honestly, I still go with paper for most of my cookbooks as well. I like to be able to write notes to myself when we change things up and that seems to be especailly true with the Instant Pot since a lot of recipes are written for pressure cookers that have a higher pressure.
This one is my go-to in addition to the Google standard and the FB group: Miss Vicky's Big Book of Pressure Cooker Recipes.


----------



## Jane917

crebel said:


> I have been looking through the cookbooks as well. Does anyone have a particular book they recommend? Lots of the Kindle versions have really crummy reviews if you take the time to read them (no linked index, recipes scraped from the internet with no attribution, ingredients listings not matching the recipe, etc.).
> 
> I did buy the U.S. Kindle version of this cookbook (currently $2.99), but noticed after I purchased that it is also available as part of a 2-book box set for only .99. I thought about returning the individual version and getting the box set instead, but didn't. I'll start reading through it tonight and let you know what I think.


I usually go to the internet for recipes, but my favorite pressure cooking cookbook is The Great American Slow Cooker by Weinstein and Scarborough.


----------



## rho

rho said:


> Oh I'm sorry -- I know that the new ones don't have the problems the old ones did - intellectually I know it I just have to convince myself because I am old enough to remember the old ones ..... honestly it won't be a problem and I most likely will buy one after dithering about 6 months about it - like I did my keurig
> 
> You are going to love it and I am going to be pea green with envy ...
> 
> edited to add that the one you got is the one I want to get and will be getting eventually


Sooooo it only took me 6 years and Amazon prime day to get an electric pressure cooker ... and I ended up with the Instant Pot .. So far I'm loving it ... Made hard boiled eggs last night after receiving it and today did Mac and cheese, baby back ribs and corn .. Yum! Considering my house was over 90 degrees I am thrilled THRILLED with it.


----------



## crebel

rho said:


> Sooooo it only took me 6 years and Amazon prime day to get an electric pressure cooker ... and I ended up with the Instant Pot .. So far I'm loving it ... Made hard boiled eggs last night after receiving it and today did Mac and cheese, baby back ribs and corn .. Yum! Considering my house was over 90 degrees I am thrilled THRILLED with it.


That's great, rho, congratulations! I re-read this entire thread since Tuesday in anticipation of the arrival of my Instapot. I actually said something to my DH about you and your cool hair avatar that I remembered and hadn't seen around for a while. Good to hear from you.

My pot arrived yesterday, and I have to admit I am a little intimidated. I haven't used a pressure cooker in 25 years since I had a Presto pot and a gas stove. I just need to jump in and start with one of the recipes in the book, right?


----------



## rho

crebel said:


> That's great, rho, congratulations! I re-read this entire thread since Tuesday in anticipation of the arrival of my Instapot. I actually said something to my DH about you and your cool hair avatar that I remembered and hadn't seen around for a while. Good to hear from you.
> 
> My pot arrived yesterday, and I have to admit I am a little intimidated. I haven't used a pressure cooker in 25 years since I had a Presto pot and a gas stove. I just need to jump in and start with one of the recipes in the book, right?


I was totally intimidated by it when it came .. Just jump in .. The facebook community page is a great place for recipe ideas .. I'm going to be looking for ideas for today since once again it is already 90 in my house. The Mac and cheese turned out fabulous as did the ribs and corn .. I was a little worried about hubs liking it but he declared everything super! I think I may do a chicken today if it stays brutal in here I can make chicken salad sandwiches for dinner along with a salad in the side ... And then I can make some bone broth from the carcass later

Go for it! Btw my hair is quite a bit shorter now .. I can still pull the front back in a clip but it is about collar length


----------



## loonlover

Yep. This is the only way I cook ribs anymore. Use a rub on them, cook in the Insta-Pot until almost falling off the bone (I think I cook them about 40 minutes) then finish in a 450 degree oven (8-10 minutes per side) or on the grill. Since we like wet ribs I usually put barbecue sauce on them before putting them in the oven.


----------



## Tripp

So, I got my IP yesterday and plan to try it out today. I found this method for making potato salad using the IP and will try it soon. 
http://thisoldgal.com/pressure-cooker-summer-picnic-potato-salad/
My DH loves potato salad but I hate peeling the cooked potatoes. Cooking the diced potatoes and the eggs at the same time is genius. I will let everyone know how it works.

I do have a question for you seasoned IP users. My Cuisinart PC has an irritating habit of changing the cooking time of an item based on the internal temp of the contents. For example, I will put something in to cook and maybe set it for 15 minutes. But once the cooker comes up to pressure, the cooking complete beeper may go off in 8 minutes. Does the IP follow the cooking time you set or does it stop when it deems the food is cooked (whether it is or not)? Also, I have never been able to sear anything in by Cuisinart and then pressure cook it. Once I sear something, the PC is already up to a certain temp and then when I set it to cook, the PC will stop in only a couple of minutes. I am hoping the IP doesn't have that quirk and would appreciate any confirmation.


----------



## Atunah

I have a insta pot coming on Monday so I am looking fore recipes. I had a electric pressure cooker a few years ago which I couldn't use much as the non stick coating kept peeling off. So I am happy about the stainless steel insert on this one. 

I keep seeing mentionings of a facebook group. Can someone post the link of it please? I am totally facebook challenged and I can never find anything when I am on the site. There are more than one that pops up in a search. 
And once I am there, how does one find the recipes. Again, I can never find anything on facebook. Do I have to just scroll all the way down through all the postings to find them or are they in a place on the site somewhere. I had that issue with another group that had recipes, I didn't know where to look for them. 

I am curious how to make ribs. I never made any kind of ribs in my life so that might be interesting. I think I slapped some large rib type on the grill, believe they were marinated. No clue what they were called, hubby bought those. 

Also wondering how to make my pulled pork and different roasts in there that I been making in the slow cooker.


----------



## Tripp

Hi Atunah, 
I went to the FB search bar and entered Instant Pot. I got this:

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=instant%20pot

I think there is another "official" IP FB page but this one has worked for me. As far as recipes, most of the time there is either a link or you can click on the picture and get to the web site it came from. Then you probably can get the recipe there. I have found some links that were so loaded with ads that it is hard to sort through to get the recipes. In those cases, I just close the web site and look at other links in FB.

Hope this helps and you can navigate it easier.


----------



## Jane917

For the new IP users, just jump in! Ribs, mac and cheese, chicken are all great starts. Most of the time I use it now for the simple things. Hard boiled eggs, potatoes, corn on the cob, etc. Saves a whole lot on heating up the oven!


----------



## Andra

Tripp said:


> So, I got my IP yesterday and plan to try it out today. I found this method for making potato salad using the IP and will try it soon.
> http://thisoldgal.com/pressure-cooker-summer-picnic-potato-salad/
> My DH loves potato salad but I hate peeling the cooked potatoes. Cooking the diced potatoes and the eggs at the same time is genius. I will let everyone know how it works.
> 
> I do have a question for you seasoned IP users. My Cuisinart PC has an irritating habit of changing the cooking time of an item based on the internal temp of the contents. For example, I will put something in to cook and maybe set it for 15 minutes. But once the cooker comes up to pressure, the cooking complete beeper may go off in 8 minutes. Does the IP follow the cooking time you set or does it stop when it deems the food is cooked (whether it is or not)? Also, I have never been able to sear anything in by Cuisinart and then pressure cook it. Once I sear something, the PC is already up to a certain temp and then when I set it to cook, the PC will stop in only a couple of minutes. I am hoping the IP doesn't have that quirk and would appreciate any confirmation.
> [/quote
> 
> We pretty much sear any meat in the IP first and then add the other ingredients. The IP will come up to pressure and cook as programmed.


----------



## Tripp

Thanks for the feedback Andra.  I will try this now that I think the iP will perform this function better than my Cuisinart.

So, I have tried my IP out today.  I started by doing the test water boil that they have in the user manual.  As I am not a novice with pressure cookers I probably could have skipped this, but I thought this would be the best way to see how it worked.  That was a success so I went on and cooked the potatoes and eggs for potato salad.  
It worked fine but I think next time I will cook the potatoes and eggs separately.  I cooked everything to the 4 minutes per the recipe.  However, I let it slow release for 4 minutes as I had read the eggs needed it.  I think the potatoes got a little too soft because of this.  But other than that, it was the easiest batch of potato salad I have ever made and once I have the timing down, I think it will be perfect.


----------



## Leslie

I just read this on the Instant Pot FB page:



> Fellow Instant Pot Community members, that's right, #1 thanks to you!
> 
> According to an Amazon press release, 215,000 Instant Pot IP-DUO60 cookers were sold on Prime Day, making it the #1 bestseller in the United States. On behalf of the Instant Pot team, I'd like to thank you all for continuing to recommend Instant Pot products to your friends and families. For those new to the community, you are now part of the bestselling cooker family, your journey of healthy eating in a fun and active community is about to start.
> 
> Happy cooking with Instant Pot!


The link to the page is here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/InstantPotCommunity/


----------



## D/W

*FREE* today (digital list price $9.99) - 4.5 out of 5 stars, 91 reviews:

*Pressure Cooker Cookbook: 100 Quick, Easy, and Healthy Pressure Cooker Recipes for Nourishing and Delicious Meals*
by Vanessa Olsen

US: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019YOKZF2

UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B019YOKZF2

_(Also free in other countries)_


----------



## Tripp

So I made my first real meal in the Instant Pot tonight.

https://ieatcakeforbreakfast.com/2015/01/05/instantpot-layered-enchilada-casserole/

Instead of ground beef or turkey, I used shredded chicken. Otherwise, it was all the same. I used the IP to sauté the food and then set it for 5 minute high cook as directed. Because it never truly pressure cooked, I thought I did something wrong and started it all over on pressure. Then I smelled burning and stopped the IP immediately. I should have trusted it and left it at the first cooking time as I think it was totally ready. I have to learn to trust the device and not overthink it. Lesson learned.


----------



## loonlover

I made pulled pork in the IP a couple of weeks ago. Started out by browning it in the pot on all sides, then poured in barbecue sauce so that about half of the pork butt (about 3 pounds) was in the sauce. I used the meat button and changed the time to 55 minutes and did a natural release. In one of the recipes I had looked at the person stated they used their stand mixer to shred the meat so we tried it. That method worked pretty well. I mixed some of the sauce in with the meat and felt we ate very well that night.


----------



## Atunah

So, I finally took the IP out of its box all together last night.  Stared at it.

Tonight, I will be making Thai beef curry.

That one
http://nomnompaleo.com/post/139586356888/pressure-cooker-thai-beef-curry

This site has several really delish looking recipes for the IP. And its got pictures and step by step. 

So I have all the things I need and replacements for what that person uses. They use coconut aminos as they cook paleo. I just use soy sauce. I use apple cider vinegar as I don't have apple juice and I am not going to by some just for 2 TB. I do have some green curry paste in the house, but I might just make my own with the spices and a bit of coconut milk. Prolly not, if I already have a finished one.

I was going to ask, I see the measuring markings in the pot, but no line or anything that says maximum. I assume about half for liquid? Shouldn't they tell me these things?

I also got me some chicken so I can try to make one of my slow cooker indian chicken in there. Is there anything I need to do different compared to slow cooking? I mean amounts of liquid, or spices? More concentrated I would assume so many less spices? I'll just throw it in and try it out.


----------



## crebel

I would have sworn I made a long response to Atunah's post, I must not have clicked the Post button.

Anyway, that's a terrific site, Atunah.  I have it bookmarked.  I LOVE the step-by-step pictures and instructions specifically for the Instapot.  Much less intimidating now!  

I don't know the answers to your questions - YET.


----------



## Andra

Re the markings on the pot:

The total amount of food and water should NEVER exceed the
maximum level marking of the inner pot. It is recommended that
you do not fill the unit over 2/3 full. When cooking foods that
expand during cooking such as rice, beans or dried vegetables,
do not fill the unit over 1/2 full. Over filling may risk clogging the
vent pipes and developing excess pressure. This could also cause
spillage and may damage to the unit. 



sorry for the formatting - I cut and pasted from the pdf of the owner's manual that I have.


----------



## Atunah

Thank you Andra. I swear I read the booklet manual that came with it, must have missed that. I think I was getting overwhelmed with all the other stuff and functions. I am sure once I use it, it will not be so scary anymore. 

You guys take the seal out each time to clean, or just rinse the lid off as a whole. Probably better to get the stuff out from under, I guess it depends on what one cooks too. What about the vent thing, I don't see a way to clean that thing. Don't want it to be clogged. I wish they give a bit more instructions on that part. 

I remember the previous electric one I had, years ago, you could actually look through the vent thing from the inside of the lid and they gave you a tool to clean it out. I can't see any way to do that on that one. And it doesn't come off I assume. So how do I know if its clogged up. Or can it not clog up on this one.


----------



## Atunah

So I got my food in and all, the time is counting down for the pressure cooking, but I think there is a problem and I can't find any info on it. Is that stick pin thingy suppose to come out? Mine is level with the lid and I can't figure out what it is suppose to look like. There is no instructions on that. Can someone tell me how far this is suppose to come out? How do I know its even pressure cooking and not just simmering. 

These instructions are really horrible.   I have no clue what I am doing here. 

eta: This isn't working, I can't find anything anywhere about how far this pin is coming out or why mine isn't. I don't know what to do now. I think dinner is ruined for me. I can't eat beef unless its cooked very soft and if its not at pressure, it won't. Unfortunately, this thing is much harder than I thought. Everyone says its so easy to use. Not for me. I am at a total loss right now and I am afraid to touch the thing.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> So I got my food in and all, the time is counting down for the pressure cooking, but I think there is a problem and I can't find any info on it. Is that stick pin thingy suppose to come out? Mine is level with the lid and I can't figure out what it is suppose to look like. There is no instructions on that. Can someone tell me how far this is suppose to come out? How do I know its even pressure cooking and not just simmering.
> 
> These instructions are really horrible.  I have no clue what I am doing here.
> 
> eta: This isn't working, I can't find anything anywhere about how far this pin is coming out or why mine isn't. I don't know what to do now. I think dinner is ruined for me. I can't eat beef unless its cooked very soft and if its not at pressure, it won't. Unfortunately, this thing is much harder than I thought. Everyone says its so easy to use. Not for me. I am at a total loss right now and I am afraid to touch the thing.


Near as I can tell from the instructions is the pin is supposed to start open and it "locks" down when the pot reaches pressure, then releases again as the pressure goes down naturally after the end of the cooking time or when the safety valve is opened.


----------



## Atunah

I am talking about that silver metal thing pin. It is suppose to rise, but I don't know how much or what is suppose to look like, mine isn't higher than the lid. I think it looks the same than before and I don't know what to do. I been googling for half an hour and I can't find anything. Either my pot is broken, or I just don't know what I am doing. Really upset at this point. I can't believe how bad these instructions are. Horrible. the machine came on, it was on "on" it started the time count down so the lid was properly on according to the book. But I have no pressure or no way to know if I do. How do I know. And I can't find any pictures of what that pin thing is suppose to look like under pressure.  

eta: countdown is done and now the display says LO:OO what the heck does that mean. There is nothing in the manual about that.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I am talking about that silver metal thing pin. It is suppose to rise, but I don't know how much or what is suppose to look like, mine isn't higher than the lid. I think it looks the same than before and I don't know what to do. I been googling for half an hour and I can't find anything. Either my pot is broken, or I just don't know what I am doing. Really upset at this point. I can't believe how bad these instructions are. Horrible. the machine came on, it was on "on" it started the time count down so the lid was properly on according to the book. But I have no pressure or no way to know if I do. How do I know. And I can't find any pictures of what that pin thing is suppose to look like under pressure.
> 
> eta: countdown is done and now the display says LO:OO what the heck does that mean. There is nothing in the manual about that.


You might try instantpot.com, they have a good FAQ section with a bunch of help videos. There is one help video specifically about the "float valve" which is the silver pin thingy. I haven't found anything about the display section readings.

eta: The video says the valve stays flush on top and doesn't move when looking from the top of the lid. The pin goes up and down on the inside/underside


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> You might try instantpot.com, they have a good FAQ section with a bunch of help videos. There is one help video specifically about the "float valve" which is the silver pin thingy. I haven't found anything about the display section readings.
> 
> eta: The video says the valve stays flush on top and doesn't move when looking from the top of the lid. The pin goes up and down on the inside/underside


Thanks, that helped. Would have been nice for them to put that in the manual. I think I'll need a stiff drink now and a few more cooking sessions. . I did the quick release thing to see if my meat is cooked and it seems to be, so at least that is ok. I haven't had a good day to start with so this all kind of freaked me out a bit.

I hope I didn't scare you off using the thing now lol.      

I guess its success if beef isn't hanging off the underside of my cabinets.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Thanks, that helped. Would have been nice for them to put that in the manual. I think I'll need a stiff drink now and a few more cooking sessions. . I did the quick release thing to see if my meat is cooked and it seems to be, so at least that is ok. I haven't had a good day to start with so this all kind of freaked me out a bit.
> 
> I hope I didn't scare you off using the thing now lol.
> 
> I guess its success if beef isn't hanging off the underside of my cabinets.


*passes wine bottle to Atunah* That's okay, we're the blind leading the blind here, aren't we?  The big question is how does it taste?


----------



## Atunah

It was delicious 

I am losing it. Or am I loosing it. I don't know 

Takes crebels wine bottle. Thank lard this day is almost over.


----------



## Andra

Atunah - Glad to hear that everything went ok.
The instructions are pretty vague and you would have gotten a major kick out of watching us use the pot for the first time!  One note - don't touch that little silver thingy with your finger to see if it's up or down - DH did that and it was HOT.
We take the seal out every time and when we store it, the seal is not in the lid.  The silver thingy under the lid pops off for cleaning and so does the weighted valve on the top.  Once the valve is off, you can see the little tube that you can clean out of you need to.  So far we've not needed to do that.
DH has observed that if your liquid is very thick, it takes a longer time to get up to pressure and some of the books indicate that it might not get up to pressure without enough liquid.  Again, we haven't seen that, but the one time we did something more tomato-based, it did scorch on the bottom a little.
When the pressure drops, the pot switches to a keep warm mode - that's what the display was showing you.  If you are going to let the pressure come down naturally, turn the pot off once that happens and it will come down faster.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks Andra. I did see the instructions on taking that thing off from the inside of the lid, the metal thing. Haven't done that yet. But I haven't found anything in the book about how to take off the valve yet. I am afraid to break it. Hopefully I don't have to do that yet. But if making beans or such that foam a lot, its probably a good idea. Once I figure out how to do that. 

I did take the seal off and washed it. I think that will now forever smell like Thai curry  . Don't really care. Its plastic after all, it takes on the smells. 

My pot did have some spots on the bottom, not burned spots, like whitish spots that even bar keepers is not getting out. Its like in the stainless steel now. Don't really care too much as its stainless steel, but a bit odd. I did the saute of the curry paste in oil and it was hot and it splatter out and everywhere. It was set I think at normal, whatever the default is. Of course in that moment, I could not figure out how to lower the saute temp, I was just struggling to find my screen so it would stop splattering green curry paste everywhere. I like that it gets hot fast for sauteing. 

The other thing that confuses me is the time table. In the book they list 20 minutes for stew, but the meat/stew button I used says 35. That's a 15 minute difference. My meat was super soft and tender, the way I like it. Others might want more chewiness. 

I can't wait to make a whole chicken in there one of these days. 

I think who made the instructions, things everyone is already familiar with these things. 

But I can have beef now in the evening if I want, without having to plan like 12 hours ahead for the slow cooker or 3 hours in the cast iron in the oven. It will make dinner plans much easier. I am going to wait for a sale again on the chuck roasts and then cut them in the 1.5 inch chunks and freeze them with my food saver in 2 pound bags. That way it defrosts faster than a whole roast and I can make different dishes when I want. I do the same with chicken and cut it in strips. I did that for the slow cooker, now I can do it for the pressure cooker. 

It was still a bit scary and I did not stay in the kitchen while it was cooking.   Just in case.


----------



## Andra

The valve just pulls off.  It feels like it doesn't want to because it's weighted, but if you give it a tug, it comes right off.
We rarely use any of the buttons for the presets.  Just hit manual and then up or down on the time.
If the smell on the seal bothers you, you can purchase a second seal and just use this one for aromatic stuff   I have a new one put up in the cabinet in case the current one ever has problems.  We also purchased the glass lid and use it when using the IP as a slow cooker.  It's not necessary, but I'm used to being able to see through the lid on my other slow cookers.


----------



## Tripp

Hi Atunah, Since I got my IP I have been haunting the Facebook Instant Pot Community and Googling it galore. Gotta love the IP company, they make information readily available. 
I found this and thought you might like it:

http://instantpot.com/faq/instant-pot-help-video/ 

There are a number of videos showing the different aspects of the IP and they have one specifically on how to remove the ring and the float pin. If you are like me, a visual demonstration is worth a lot more than printed instructions any day. Hope this helps.


----------



## Atunah

Thank you Tripp. They are using a different model for the videos so the valve looks different, I assume though the principle is the same. I wish they show how they actually pry the valve off and how they pry the metal thing on the inside off. I tried and that thing will not budge. I don't want to break anything. I haven't attempted yet to take the valve off as I have to see it done first. I am afraid to break that plastic.


----------



## loonlover

Andra said:


> We rarely use any of the buttons for the presets. Just hit manual and then up or down on the time.
> If the smell on the seal bothers you, you can purchase a second seal and just use this one for aromatic stuff  I have a new one put up in the cabinet in case the current one ever has problems. We also purchased the glass lid and use it when using the IP as a slow cooker. It's not necessary, but I'm used to being able to see through the lid on my other slow cookers.


Seconding Andra on this. The only preset I regularly use is when I'm cooking rice. We haven't had any problems with the silicone seal, but do like having one available just in case the original fails. And I like the way the glass lid sits on the cooker.


----------



## Tripp

Well I have had the IP for a week.  So far, I have done eggs, potatoes for potato salad, chicken breasts from frozen, broccoli beef, penne pasta with sausage and as I am typing, Zuppa Toscana.  I really want to try a cheesecake, but I have read so much about the seal transferring flavors from the savory foods to the sweets.  So I am going to get a ring that will just be for desserts and sweets.  Amazon had a set of two rings for sale.  One was red (for savory) and the other blue (for desserts).  I didn't order soon enough, they are now gone. 

The IP is head and tails better than my Cuisnart.  But I could see using both if I wanted to have a meal with more than one item in the pressure cooker.  

I am collecting recipes like crazy.  I already have more in my stack than I could make in a week.  Guess I am a convert.


----------



## Atunah

Tripp said:


> Well I have had the IP for a week. So far, I have done eggs, potatoes for potato salad, chicken breasts from frozen, broccoli beef, penne pasta with sausage and as I am typing, Zuppa Toscana. I really want to try a cheesecake, but I have read so much about the seal transferring flavors from the savory foods to the sweets. So I am going to get a ring that will just be for desserts and sweets. Amazon had a set of two rings for sale. One was red (for savory) and the other blue (for desserts). I didn't order soon enough, they are now gone.
> 
> The IP is head and tails better than my Cuisnart. But I could see using both if I wanted to have a meal with more than one item in the pressure cooker.
> 
> I am collecting recipes like crazy. I already have more in my stack than I could make in a week. Guess I am a convert.


How much time do you add for frozen breasts? What time to you use for chicken breast in general.

I am currently using it the 2nd time and I am doing Chicken Makhani which I use 2 lbs of chicken tenders. The button says 15, the time chart says 10, so its just confusing to me. I used my slower cooker recipe for it, just adding a bit more water so it wouldn't be too thick. I read somewhere that it won't work well with thick tomato sauce stuff and this has a can of paste in it, and a can of coconut milk. It came to pressure so I guess that is good. Now I want. I set it at 14 I think. I pressed the poulty button and it said 15, so I wanted to go down a bit and assumed I have to press the adjust button, but that put 30 on the screen, then I used the minus button to go to 14. But the light is now lit at more and I don't know what that means. I know in saute it means really hot, while normal is normal.

This is what I mean by instructions being confusing here. I guess I should have just used manual? But I don't know what time as there are 2 different mentioned in the same manual basically. Well manual and preset.

eta: yum.


----------



## Tripp

When I did the frozen chicken breasts, I found this site and followed the directions:

http://flavorrd.com/2015/07/instant-pot-insta-chicken/

_~1 lb. boneless skinless chicken breasts, frozen
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup flavorful liquid of your choice

15 mins on manual and quick release when done._

My flavored sauce of choice was teriyaki. I used the Weight Watchers brand frozen chicken breasts only because I happened to have them. I would do larger breasts the next time as the WW brand shrunk down to half their frozen size. I want to see if the breasts from the poultry section will do the same. All in all it worked well. I used the manual setting. I think I have every time.

Regarding the difference in times on your presets vs what the recipe calls for or what you see on the register, I am not sure why you are having the problems of it going to 30 when you try to adjust. And when you pushed it down to 14 what did the display actually say? Did it say a time or ON? Maybe the manual would be a better choice? Then you could choose your time.


----------



## Atunah

Tripp said:


> When I did the frozen chicken breasts, I found this site and followed the directions:
> 
> http://flavorrd.com/2015/07/instant-pot-insta-chicken/
> 
> _~1 lb. boneless skinless chicken breasts, frozen
> 1/2 cup water
> 1/2 cup flavorful liquid of your choice
> 
> 15 mins on manual and quick release when done._
> 
> My flavored sauce of choice was teriyaki. I used the Weight Watchers brand frozen chicken breasts only because I happened to have them. I would do larger breasts the next time as the WW brand shrunk down to half their frozen size. I want to see if the breasts from the poultry section will do the same. All in all it worked well. I used the manual setting. I think I have every time.
> 
> Regarding the difference in times on your presets vs what the recipe calls for or what you see on the register, I am not sure why you are having the problems of it going to 30 when you try to adjust. And when you pushed it down to 14 what did the display actually say? Did it say a time or ON? Maybe the manual would be a better choice? Then you could choose your time.


Thanks for the timing info.

When I hit the adjust button to lower the time, it went to the more light and it said 30 on the display. Then I hit the minus button until I got to 14. That is what it cooked at, 14 minutes under pressure. But the light was still on more. Most pics I saw the light is at normal. So I am just befuddled at what that is. I guess I'll just use manual next time. Assuming the light then is at normal, whatever that means. But isn't the point of presets to have them be easy for beginners? Those of us that don't really know what we are doing? 
I am just baffled how the times on the presets are so different from the chart inside the booklet. And they aren't telling me why that is either. It doesn't even list the preset times anywhere, you have to hit the button to find out.

It all came out good in the end. I'd just like some more consistent instructions, is all. I keep having to spend a lot of time googling each time and trying to find similar recipes so I can figure out which time to go with. There are so many different sites out there with one recipe here, one recipe there. And since I can't figure out facebook, I can't seem to find anything on that instant pot facebook site.

eta: I just been reading the chicken instructions on the site you listed and its like she's me. I too buy those huge $1.99 breasts, they always have the large pack at HEB on those. Then I have to trim them, vaccum seal them and freeze them. They defrost the things and figure out what to make with them so they won't dry out.
This is neat to just put one or 2 of the huge things in with half whatever flavored sauce and half water. I guess one needs a cup of fluid for the pressure to work. Quick mid week meal I think. Chicken is way cheaper than any beef I can buy so I like to make more of it.


----------



## Tripp

That timing issue on adjusting the presets really seems strange.    I hope you have better luck with the manual setting.  One thing I noticed was if I set up manual on something, the timer was set at the time for last thing I cooked.  You just have to reset to the time you need.  That threw me off in the beginning as my Cuisinart doesn't do that.  

Don't get discouraged.  I hope once you get used to the IP, it will be easy and you will love it.


----------



## HappyGuy

Atunah, don't worry about the "More" setting.  Just put your chicken in, add your liquid (you need at least about a cup so the pot can come up to pressure) and flavorings/spices. Seal it up and set back until it's done. When done, if you are cooking a meat, be sure to allow a natural pressure release for about 10 minutes before venting. This is like letting the meat rest after baking, it allows the juices to settle back into the meat. If you do a quick release without the NPR very often the meat will be tough and dry. Also, you might want to set the meat on a trivet to keep it out of the liquid so that it pressure cooks rather than boils, or not.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks HappyGuy. 

I am already way less scared of the thing after cooking 2 times. I was actually standing right next to it when prepping the rest of the sides like salad and rice. 

I like the idea of using the natural release more. First I don't have to watch over the pot at all that way and also it probably keeps the steam release cleaner that way. I also worry about about my cabinets. I don't have a island, just a small kitchen so the release kind of blows right onto the front of the cabinets. They are old and just cheaply painted and I already have a spot on the other side from my water kettle. 

I was reading through the comments on the chicken post that Tripp posted couple of posts up. And one commenter made the chicken according to the hip pressure cooking site. There they set the cooker at 1 minute only for the chicken breast, but then let it natural release. Something about not getting the large breasts tough. I guess it makes sense, its still cooking of course outside of that 1 minute. I think I have a couple of older lonely chicken breasts on the bottom of my freezer somewhere. I always use a food saver for vacuum sealing they they should be ok, but I can make a quick meal with them. I may print out the cooking charts from the hip pressure cooking site.


----------



## crebel

I'm taking the Instapot plunge tonight with corned beef, cabbage, potatoes, and carrots.  I know the vegetables need to be cooked separately to avoid them turning to mush.  

After looking at multiple electric pressure cooker recipes, the meat can be cooked anywhere from 60-90 minutes depending on whether I want it more sliceable or fall-apart tender (we like it more toward fall apart).  Then the veggies are cooked in the same liquid for 10 minutes after removing the beef.  

My question is whether there is any reason I can't cook the corned beef for 60 minutes, let the pressure fall naturally for a bit then vent, then just add the veggies on top of the beef and cook on high for another 10 minutes?  Does the time for the veggies change if the meat is still in the pot?

eta: Since no one is around to help me figure it out, I'm going for it - meat first, then leaving meat in the pot and adding veggies, I'll let you know how it turns out.  I forgot to take into account the time it takes for the pot to come to pressure before it starts cooking, supper will be ready slightly (20-25 min?) later than planned.  

Last edit:  Happy Dance!  Worked perfectly, everything is tender but not mushy, meat is falling apart, hubby is very happy with me and the meal!   This appliance is going to be used constantly.


----------



## HappyGuy

Yeah, I always forget to take the time to come up to pressure into account when timing my meals. I would have guessed 60 minutes to be awfully long (I probably would have done 25-30 minutes). Glad it worked out for you. I'm doing spaghetti squash later today.


----------



## Atunah

Well, trying oatmeal was a utter failure and I have no clue, no inkling what went wrong. I followed instructions to a T, I looked at different recipes, they all kind of had the same fluid oat ratio. Used no milk but almond milk according to the manual and countless other recipes. The pin never rose, although the countdown worked. I didn't know until I made my tea and noticed the pin down. It had just counted down. I opened the lid and it kind of was stuck on the inner pot, had to shake it lose a bit. Again, no clue why. Nothing wrong with the seal, pin or anything else I can see. 

The oats were totally stuck on the pot bottom and what wasn't was too chewy. So I tried to put a bit more water in and tried to set at 1 minute to see if it would come to pressure. Again, pin didn't rise but it counted down. 

I am at a total loss and I can't find anything online or in manual about what is going on.


----------



## Atunah

So since I am a stubborn bavarian, I had to try again. Mules and rocks have nothing on me.

So I made another batch. This time I used more water, 2 cups of water and 1 cup of almond milk to 1 cup of oats. I added my lovelies in it, cinnamon, vanilla, and some fiore di sicilia. And some splenda. Need to use a tad less Fiore next time, that stuff is strong, but oh so good.

And again, the darn pin would not come up. 

It boiled, but no pressure. So I took off the lid, put it back on and wiggled it as I did so. Pin came up right away and lid locked tight. Then it still took some time to finally time down. I cooked at 3 minutes. Then I let it down naturally, which took like 20 minutes or more.

And again as I take of the lid, it seems stuck on the insert. Can't figure that one out. I literally almost lift out the insert when trying to take the lid off. Wiggle wiggle again.

At least I have oatmeal now, for tomorrow of course. . It came out just right, I don't like it too thick, I like it to be a bit more "runny". Its not really runny, but ran out of the pot in the container, rather than a blog of cement. When it sits like this in the fridge, it thickens up enough by itself. Even just sitting in the container for a few it sat there.


----------



## crebel

Way to persevere, Atunah!  I was not familiar with fiore di sicilia, but google is our friend and it sounds like a wonderful flavoring.  Where do you buy it?


----------



## Atunah

I get it from kingarthurflour.com. I get it along with the cinnamon, vietnamese and I get my coco powder there, I get plastic wrap there that fits in the holder they sell and also the flat sheets of parchment paper. Those are my staples from that site. The fiori is so awesome, great in baked goods. My hubby puts a drop in tea. It is very concentrated.


----------



## Atunah

I think I have hit my stride now. I made basmati rice in it which came out ok, I think I have to use a tad less water next time, it was a bit on the sticky side. But easy enough to make and clean for a batch. 
The chart directions are still in total contradiction to the recipes in the same booklet, or what I find online. That is really the only thing at this point that annoys me. That I can't just take the chart they put in and go by it. I have to constantly browse and browse to figure out the time. Hopefully down the line I get better at that. I started to write down some times for the stuff I am making so that way next time I already know. 

I made quinoa yesterday to serve with a marinated frozen brick of a few breasts. I couldn't even tell how many breasts there were. Bought at grocery store many moons ago and they sell chicken breasts marinated whole next to the fajita chicken. I think it was 4 or 5 breasts, not huge ones. 2 lbs total. The store sticker was still on, I froze in original package as it was already vacuum sealed. I cut the plastic off and it really was one rectangle brick of chicken.  

I made the quinoa first and it came out perfect, following the recipe in the book. 1 minute on high pressure and then 10 minute natural release. Then I put the chicken brick in, put in half a cup of canned salsa and half a cup of water. I did the 15 minutes first and let it come down. Then I pried the chicken apart and there was still a small pink spot. So I put it in another 5 minutes and let it come down again. I served over a bed of quinoa, cut the chicken in to pieces and we had a nice bowl of baby greens with that. Lots of leftover chicken that can be made into fajitas with low carb taco breads, or just whatever. I think the this frozen chicken thing will be a weekly thing. I can buy chicken for $1.99 a pound, I can't find any other meat that cheap. roast on sale sometimes for 2.97, usually its $4 and ground I can get for $2.99 from the daily butcher cuttings they put out. But chicken still a good protein to have around and it doesn't take long to cook straight out of the freezer. 

I am going to shop on friday for meats so I see whats on sale. I do want to try some ribs at some point. There is a recipe on one of the books I checked out where you put cannelini/white beans on the bottom with the fluid and a bunch of spinach and put the ribs on the rack above. It sounds good so I want to try it. All in one pot dish that way.


----------



## crebel

Sounds good, Atunah.  I haven't tried anything from frozen yet.

The recipe for white beans and ribs is for dried beans?  I'd think the spinach would practically melt at long enough pressure to cook the ribs, but the combination sounds yummy.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Sounds good, Atunah. I haven't tried anything from frozen yet.
> 
> The recipe for white beans and ribs is for dried beans? I'd think the spinach would practically melt at long enough pressure to cook the ribs, but the combination sounds yummy. Let us know how it turns out.


I had to re-read the recipe. Soaked beans with 1.5 cups water in the bottom and 1.5 pounds of rips with sauce brushed on in the basket for 25 minutes. Then meat comes out and the spinach goes in with the beans and some other spices I can't recall now. Salt I am sure. Then they put the beans in a casserole, put the ribs on top and put in broiler for like 3-5 minutes to caramelize. They cut the baby back ribs up before the cooking part. They have a view variations on the sauce and beans/veggie combo. One has black beans with bell peppers and a sauce that uses cocoa powder, honey, cumin, salt pepper and paprika. That one sounds good too. The book is called Hip Pressure Cooking by Laura Pazzaglia. 

Some of her recipes came with the instant pot booklet so I thought that would be a good choice.

Another book I found that is also in KU is 

this is the only one so far I can see that is actually endorsed by the instant pot people. Which is why I got a sample to look it over.

Another one I got from library to look it over is 

Is from America's Test Kitchen and I saw it recommended in one of the Pot reviews.

And this was another recommended one


I did a lot of research and browsing and reading posts so I could find books that are actually tested and are from folks that are known so to speak. Its especially hard to find decent stuff in KU as there is so much bad stuff out there with everyone jumping on the IP wagon. The one I listed though only one approved so to speak from IP. They also of course work with Pazzaglia as some of her recipes are used and the chart I believe.

Should get me started I think.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

These are good threads for learning lot of new things from experts.

I had lot of Apricots and Plums. I really didn't know what to do except to freeze them. I tried to dry apricots. I think these were not dry enough and saw the fungus after few days. Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I had to re-read the recipe. Soaked beans with 1.5 cups water in the bottom and 1.5 pounds of rips with sauce brushed on in the basket for 25 minutes. Then meat comes out and the spinach goes in with the beans and some other spices I can't recall now. Salt I am sure. Then they put the beans in a casserole, put the ribs on top and put in broiler for like 3-5 minutes to caramelize. They cut the baby back ribs up before the cooking part. They have a view variations on the sauce and beans/veggie combo. One has black beans with bell peppers and a sauce that uses cocoa powder, honey, cumin, salt pepper and paprika. That one sounds good too. The book is called Hip Pressure Cooking by Laura Pazzaglia.
> 
> Some of her recipes came with the instant pot booklet so I thought that would be a good choice.
> 
> Another book I found that is also in KU is
> 
> this is the only one so far I can see that is actually endorsed by the instant pot people. Which is why I got a sample to look it over.


^^ I have that one in a wish list to use as my Prime Borrow this month. If it's useful then I will outright buy it. If you think it is really good, let me know and I'll go ahead and buy so I can use my borrow for something else!


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> ^^ I have that one in a wish list to use as my Prime Borrow this month. If it's useful then I will outright buy it. If you think it is really good, let me know and I'll go ahead and buy so I can use my borrow for something else!


I only have a sample as of now of the KU title. I don't have a KU slot available at the moment, I have to read some darn books. . I'll let you know when i am able to put it in a slot. The sample covers only some breakfast foods, which do look good, but I mostly eat simple things at breakfast so I have to see the meals sections. It does have good reviews.


----------



## Atunah

Ribs with cannellini beans today. Yum. Fall of the bone tender, just as I like them. 25 minutes with natural release. If one wants them not as fall of the bone, use a bit less time. They held together fine taking out of the pot, but the bone slides right out on the plate. Its a bit of a messy meal for me as unlike my husband who eats anything that isn't bone, I dig through the fat particles for the meat.  . All he had left on the plate where bones. 

I'll be making those again, with the variations that are listed in the book. Different beans, different veggie in the beans and different rib coating. I used Stubbs BBQ sauce as it was the one with the lowest sugar/carb I could find in the store. That is apparently a famous joint up in Austin. 

Best thing was the cleanup. Besides my toaster oven, which I used to make mushrooms, I only used the IP. Since one does the sauteing in the pot, no other pan dirtied up. That is something I always had to do with the slow cooker. 

I feel an adventure coming up and the same book has a bit more complicated recipe for Coq au Vin. Of course I'll be making that one soon-ish.


----------



## Jane917

Finishing up our corn on the cob from our CSA tonight. You can bet we will be steaming them in the Instantpot.


----------



## Atunah

Corn on the cob, yum. With our without the husks. I have yet to do any steaming, everything I made so far is high pressure. 

I am going to make some Thai chicken curry tonight. Now that I have a nice red curry paste. I made the basmati rice already so just have to warm that up. Rice gets rinsed and then 1 minute on pressure with a 10 minute natural release. 1 cup rice, 1 and 1/4 cup of water. Next time I try to soak the basmati first. But it came out great. 

The Thai chicken will be cooked at 4 or so minutes with natural release. I think even 1 minute and natural release would be enough. I have chicken breasts I will cut into chunks. Then I'll throw in fresh green beans when its off pressure and just use saute setting to boil them for 4 minutes in the pot while I heat up the rice and make a salad. Quick easy dinner. 

This will have lots of leftover so I have already some mexican beef in the freezer and then the chicken. I like that as its great for nights when I don't feel like cooking at all. There are always leftovers since I only cook for 2. But I technically cook for 4-6, which makes more sense. 

I am really liking this thing. Still get my lid stuck on it though all the time when I try to lift it. I have to like shake and wiggle it. Is that normal? No clue what is getting stuck. But since the inner pot does have play when its inside. So does that round thing sticking up in the middle. I guess its designed to have a little play. 

I do have to use a pot holder to stir stuff on saute as it keeps going in a circle on me otherwise since the inner pot is not tight in there. I'll be chasing the circle with my wooden spoon.   Round and round it goes.


----------



## loonlover

Atunah said:


> I am really liking this thing. Still get my lid stuck on it though all the time when I try to lift it. I have to like shake and wiggle it. Is that normal? No clue what is getting stuck. But since the inner pot does have play when its inside. So does that round thing sticking up in the middle. I guess its designed to have a little play.
> 
> I do have to use a pot holder to stir stuff on saute as it keeps going in a circle on me otherwise since the inner pot is not tight in there. I'll be chasing the circle with my wooden spoon.  Round and round it goes.


These work really great for hanging on to the pot or lifting it out of the base.



I knew I had been moving the steam release valve to venting after the float valve was down when I used the natural release. I guess this is how I learned that as Intinst just found this in the manual: To avoid vacuum suction on the lid, turn the steam release to "Venting" position to let in air when lifting the lid.

Hope this makes it easier for you to remove the lid.


----------



## Atunah

Pretty sure its at venting, but I'll check to make sure next time. It isn't a vacuum type sticking, its like something mechanical that seems to cling to the lid, or other way around. 

I like those pot thingies, better than the large cloth ones I have that get in the way. 

I also want to get a steamer basket. Have to look around for one. The stand is fine, but some food needs a basket.


----------



## HappyGuy

This is what I got. A bit more expensive than some others but it's for a good cause and I'm worth it.  One of the good thing about it is that the handle collapses a bit. I can store the trivet, steamer and spring form pan all in the pot when not in use.


----------



## Atunah

I have a smaller version of one of those, for sauce pans. Those fan like things do drive me nuts at times and on mine they are bend at many places trying to clean them. I also lost the handle at some point. 
I think I want something more like a basket. 
One I found that seems to be popular with IP users, doesn't fit in unless one pries of welded handles. Yikes, that is a bit beyond my skills and I don't want to damage an item just to get it in the pot.

My Thai curry came out so so good. I used this recipe
http://dadcooksdinner.com/2016/03/pressure-cooker-thai-green-chicken-curry.html/

I just used red paste instead of green. I use the Mae Ploy brand of thai paste.


----------



## Atunah

I made some Hawaiian pork this weekend. I have made this many times in the slow cooker and its like a all day thing and I have to smell it all in the house all day. I had a frozen brick of pork butt thingie that I always buy on sale. 3 lbs. I did defrost it as I thought it would be better, or it takes forever to come to temp. Only took like 20 minutes to do that, wasn't super thick. That way I could brown it. I cut it in 2 and put in 1TB of liquid smoke and 2 ts of hawaiian salt. And 1/2 of water. 90 minutes and natural release. Served it with some pineapples and beans and I made home made corn tortillas as my hubby loves those. One just needs the right press and those things are so easy to make. 

Pork and chicken is really what I will be making more off, mainly because its so much cheaper than beef. Don't know why beef is so high suddenly. When they have the shoulder roasts on sale, I will stock up from now on and cut in chunks and freeze. They have it on sale for 2.97, but its usually close to $5. When I can buy chicken breasts for $1.99 and pork butt for 1.97 and below. Sale sometimes is 1.27. And its all perfect for the pressure cooker. Not sure if I will even use my slow cooker much anymore now. Maybe for my big batch of bolognese as I don't think tomato sauces do well in the PC. I read that it can prevent it from coming to pressure based on thickness. Plus its a lot of food to put into the PC. But everything else, I can make in the IP now and much faster.


----------



## crebel

I've been looking for a steamer insert that isn't one of the collapsible types with folding fans. I ran across this one today, what do you think? The height should work in the pressure cooker because the handle is detachable after you lower the basket in. Only the text link comes up with linkmaker for the one I found that is Prime and $17.99. The picture link is for one that looks the same but is a little more expensive.

Polder Strainer/Steamer Basket, Stainless Steel



I'm feeling pretty comfortable with the various settings now, but I think I am adding more liquid than I need to for vegetables and meats. You have to add SOME liquid, right? You can't pressure cook a roast without liquid, but I see Atunah only added 1/2C for 3 pounds of pork roast so I may be getting carried away.

I also have to remember to turn the vent back to sealed when I finish one thing and am immediately resetting it for something else. Darn thing never wants to return to pressure and start cooking again if you don't switch the vent back!


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I've been looking for a steamer insert that isn't one of the collapsible types with folding fans. I ran across this one today, what do you think? The height should work in the pressure cooker because the handle is detachable after you lower the basket in. Only the text link comes up with linkmaker for the one I found that is Prime and $17.99. The picture link is for one that looks the same but is a little more expensive.
> 
> Polder Strainer/Steamer Basket, Stainless Steel
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling pretty comfortable with the various settings now, but I think I am adding more liquid than I need to for vegetables and meats. You have to add SOME liquid, right? You can't pressure cook a roast without liquid, but I see Atunah only added 1/2C for 3 pounds of pork roast so I may be getting carried away.
> 
> I also have to remember to turn the vent back to sealed when I finish one thing and am immediately resetting it for something else. Darn thing never wants to return to pressure and start cooking again if you don't switch the vent back!


That basket looks interesting, although there seem to be different opinions on if the handle comes off or not. But if its off, I wonder how hard it is to get it on to lift out without burning your hands. Have to look further, not seeing reviews yet for instant pot on it.

I added 1/2 cup of water as that is what the recipe in the booklet that came with the IP used. I usually think of having 1 cup liquid minimum. But maybe cause pork is fatty so there be lots of liquid coming out? Worked fine, came to pressure fast. It has to have something though.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> That basket looks interesting, although there seem to be different opinions on if the handle comes off or not. But if its off, I wonder how hard it is to get it on to lift out without burning your hands. Have to look further, not seeing reviews yet for instant pot on it.
> 
> I added 1/2 cup of water as that is what the recipe in the booklet that came with the IP used. I usually think of having 1 cup liquid minimum. But maybe cause pork is fatty so there be lots of liquid coming out? Worked fine, came to pressure fast. It has to have something though.


After I sorted reviews by most recent, there are several that say it does not fit in the IP, so nevermind... 

I have been going by the 1C minimum for liquid for recipes of my own that I am trying to adapt. Everything has turned out well, so I will quit worrying about it! I have been saving the broth created when steaming vegetables or cooking meats without a sauce and just reusing that for the next recipes.


----------



## Tripp

Sounds like you all are getting the hang of it.  I have been using my IP quite a bit and some things have turned out better than others.  Though I need to make sure I read and follow the instructions better.  I made mac and cheese last week and the instructions said to add the milk after the pressure was done.  I didn't notice that until after I dumped in the milk with the water and pasta and started the pressure.  I shrugged and thought, Oh well.  The milk curdled but once I added the cheeses, it was OK.  

Tonight I am going to make beef stroganoff.  I don't know if I have enough beef for my husband, son and myself but I will chance it.  Another recipe I want to try is meatballs.  But I really do not like the frozen ones from the store.  So I want to make my sister's meatball recipe.  Has anyone made these from scratch?  Can I use a marinara sauce to cook it or do I chance burning it?  Or maybe use a thin tomato sauce to cook the meatballs and then add the rest of the sauce ingredients after the pressure?  anyone have any idea?


----------



## crebel

Tripp said:


> Tonight I am going to make beef stroganoff. I don't know if I have enough beef for my husband, son and myself but I will chance it. Another recipe I want to try is meatballs. But I really do not like the frozen ones from the store. So I want to make my sister's meatball recipe. Has anyone made these from scratch? Can I use a marinara sauce to cook it or do I chance burning it? Or maybe use a thin tomato sauce to cook the meatballs and then add the rest of the sauce ingredients after the pressure? anyone have any idea?


http://www.hippressurecooking.com/pressure-cooker-meat-balls-in-tomato-sauce/

The author of the HIP pressure cookbook that was mentioned earlier in the thread has a great website too! She says meatballs in sauce in the pressure cooker are easy. It sounds like you could adapt her process just fine.


----------



## Tripp

crebel said:


> http://www.hippressurecooking.com/pressure-cooker-meat-balls-in-tomato-sauce/
> 
> The author of the HIP pressure cookbook that was mentioned earlier in the thread has a great website too! She says meatballs in sauce in the pressure cooker are easy. It sounds like you could adapt her process just fine.


Thanks so much. The recipe is slightly different than my sister's recipe but close enough that I think it will work. I will now need to get the ingredients and give it a try. 5 minutes is the key. Not too long to start burning. I will let you know how it turns out.

Now I need to find a porcupine meatball recipe. My mom made it in the stove top PC when I was a kid and my sister was able to adapt it to the slow cooker. I now want to make it in the PC and go back round full circle.

I love that the IP is helping me to bring back dishes I don't usually make anymore because it is too time consuming.


----------



## Cindy416

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## rho

I always make a bunch of meatballs then I cook them in oven and freeze in serving size bags ..... I've used them in the meatball and pasta IP recipe and they worked great!  

I have a list a mile long of things I want to try lol


----------



## Tripp

So I finally did the spaghetti and meatballs. I found that the sauce needs to be very thin as a thicker sauce doesn't steam enough to come under pressure. It took 3 times with me thinning it down with water each time in order to work. I think I will try it again and leave out some of the thicker ingredients (canned, diced tomatoes and the tomato paste). Once the meatballs are cooked, then I will change the IP to sauté and add the rest of the ingredients to make a nice thick sauce. I will let you know if it works.

I did have success tonight, though.

*Baked Potato Soup*








I made this using the IP. I cooked the cauliflower and potatoes with a half cup water for 5 minutes under pressure. Quick released and then I used my blender to mash the potatoes and cauliflower up and make into the potato soup. Finally I used sauté to mix this with the rest of the ingredients and heat it up. I varied it by using onions and ham in the soup with a little bit of Sriracha to add a light kick. It was fantastic! And so easy.

Here is the recipe link:

http://www.skinnytaste.com/baked-potato-soup/


----------



## crebel

Free today!


----------



## loonlover

crebel said:


> Free today!


It is now in my library.


----------



## HappyGuy

Rats!  Too late.


----------



## Tripp

Good morning everyone. Here is a free IP cookbook:



I think it is for today only.


----------



## crebel

Tripp said:


> Good morning everyone. Here is a free IP cookbook:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is for today only.


Thanks, Tripp. I see comments one at least on review saying the book has been reformatted for Kindle versus first being released in PDF on Kindle form. I picked it up (free is free, right?), but haven't had a chance to look yet and confirm whether the formatting is good now (on my laptop, the Look Inside was still a little wonky).


----------



## Tripp

Yeah crebel, I was thinking the same thing.  I was busy today but I just went into my iPad kindle app to check it out.  It is fine and easy to navigate.  The format looks fine to me.    And yes, it is free so nothing lost anyway.


----------



## Tripp

Tripp said:


> Good morning everyone. Here is a free IP cookbook:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is for today only.


The author posted in the IP Facebook page that this is free through Wednesday.


----------



## Andra

Amazon has several Instant Pot models on sale today.

The 5-Quart 6-in-1 is $79.95


The 6-Quart 6-in-1 is $89.91


And the Smart Bluetooth-Enabled model is $149.95


----------



## Andra

_Cooking Under Pressure _ by Lorna J. Sass is $0.99 at posting. I have this one in print and for that price I went ahead and added the e-book 
I have not had a chance to check out the formatting of it yet.


----------



## D/W

Andra said:


> _Cooking Under Pressure _ by Lorna J. Sass is $0.99 at posting. I have this one in print and for that price I went ahead and added the e-book
> I have not had a chance to check out the formatting of it yet.


Thanks so much for posting this, Andra! I have Lorna Sass's _Great Vegetarian Cooking Under Pressure_ in hardcover. The _Cooking Under Pressure_ e-book is still just $0.99, so I bought it!


----------



## crebel

Just in case some are keeping track of this thread and not Betsy's new Instant Pot thread, there is a good IP cookbook free today on Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, you have enabled me, my Instant Pot is on its way.  Thanks for the tip on the cookbook!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, you have enabled me, my Instant Pot is on its way. Thanks for the tip on the cookbook!
> 
> Betsy


I live to serve


----------



## Tripp

Congrats, I hope you like it.  
Now you need to join the Instant Pot Community FB page.  They will help enable you with all sorts of accessories.  Including decals and naming your IP.  Hmmmm, now where else do people do things like that?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tripp said:


> Congrats, I hope you like it.
> Now you need to join the Instant Pot Community FB page. They will help enable you with all sorts of accessories. Including decals and naming your IP. Hmmmm, now where else do people do things like that?


Already a member there! Joined to do research. Already have a bunch of recipes from there.     

Betsy


----------



## readingril

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Already a member there! Joined to do research. Already have a bunch of recipes from there.


Yep, the question is where to start?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just dove in and started reading new posts. I do think a lot of questions get asked again and again.

There is this that was posted there about accessories that I saved:

http://woodhavenpl.com/instant-pot-accessories/

Betsy


----------



## Tripp

Yes lots of similar questions.  Supposedly once the Black Friday/Cyber Monday/whatever today newbies get used to the IP, the multiple questions should calm down. 
I have made some of the recipes and saved a lot more so I know what you mean.  
One thing about the inner liner, it spins when you stir something so that silicone mitt is a good thing to have. And the inner part of the lid area does get a lot of spill over and whoever thought of using the foam paint brush to clean it was a genius.  I plan on getting one of those as soon as I can.
Looking forward to you take on it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've been looking at accessories. Below is a list of the accessories discussed in the blog post I linked to. I either have some thing already or am going to get some.

Per the blog:
"The items on this page are recommended for use with the 6 qt model. According to Instant Pot's website, the 5 qt and 6 qt are the same width (the 6 qt is just 2″ taller). The 8 qt is taller and wider."

Instant Pot Silicone Sealing Ring, White I've ordered an extra one of these and will probably order a second. Lots of discussion about having one for savory, one for sweets (as they can absorb flavors) and one for backup if one wears out. Right now, my focus will be on savory stuff, so I can wait to get another one. There are off brand seals, but the genuine one seems to be recommended by members of the community.

Instant Read Meat Thermometer I needed a new one of these anyway, so I had ordered one that will arrive tomorrow. Will post link to the one I ordered. EDIT: added link.

Stainless Steel Mesh Basket. This is very cool, but I'm going to wait to order it--about $25; I think I will get one, just not yet.

*Tongs*--have
*Ladle*--have
*Round 64oz Freezer Containers*--we have no room in our refrigerator freezer for these...
*Foam Brushes*--have
*Hot Plate Tongs*--if I start doing Instant Pot cooking where I have dishes that I place inside the IP, I can see where these would be useful.
*Stainless Steel Steamer*--I have a silicon steamer that I think I'll use for the time being. Should work.
*Silicone Steamer-*-have

Most of this I'm either not interested in or will have to see about, except as noted.
*Cheesecake Pan
Springform Pan* 
*Tempered 9″ Glass Lid*--have one of these from my Calphalon set; will try to use that.
*Trivet*
*Silicone Poaching Cups*--these are so cute I may have to get them.
*Ramekins
Canning Jars
Metal Bowls
Glass Bowls*
*Instant Pot Liner*--there's a nonstick Pot liner that I might get....
*Silicone Rubber Mitts*--have these on order but they are an add-on item and I didn't have them in my basket before I ordered the Instant Pot with one-click and I didn't want to cancel the order and reorder. They'll come with something else before Christmas!
*Silicone Pot Lid*--will probably get this eventually
*Mini Loaf Pans*

Note that the blog link I got this from has a discussion of each accessory and options for purchase.


----------



## Tripp

Yep, it gets addicting.


----------



## crebel

I haven't priced the silicone mitts on Amazon, but I happen to know Santa is bringing me a very nice one that is a Rachel Ray product purchased at Wal-Mart and they are less than $10 (I put it in Santa's cart while we were shopping together).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

These are the mitts I'm looking at. They are an add-on item, $5.15, with the next thing I get that's over $25.

 
Instant Pot Silicone Mitts (Set of 2), Mini, Red


----------



## loonlover

Betsy the Quilter said:


> These are the mitts I'm looking at. They are an add-on item, $5.15, with the next thing I get that's over $25.
> 
> 
> Instant Pot Silicone Mitts (Set of 2), Mini, Red


I have these and use them for a few other things as well as the IP.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

loonlover said:


> I have these and use them for a few other things as well as the IP.


We ordered a Christmas present so the mitts are on the way! And $5.07 now. Here's the funny part! The gift is coming in on Tuesday but the mitts are scheduled for Sunday!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Has anyone cooked wild rice in the pressure cooker?

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy

Betsy, I know it's been done but can't find any of the recipes on the two FB groups I mentioned. Did find this, which may get you going in the right direction: http://todayindietzville.com/2016/01/how-to-cook-wild-rice-in-the-instantpot/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, I'd started poking around on the web but most the recipes I'd looked at so far use a mix of wild rice and other rices.

I'm going to play with this; having people over for new years day and it would be a help if I could cook the rice in the pressure cooker.


----------



## Jane917

I love my IP, but my new toy is the Sous Vide. It should be a new thread all in its own.


----------



## Tripp

Jane, how does the Sous Vide work?  Do you put food in a bag and in water?  I am trying to get my head around what exactly it does and how.


----------



## thewitt

Tripp said:


> Jane, how does the Sous Vide work? Do you put food in a bag and in water? I am trying to get my head around what exactly it does and how.


Sous Vide side cooking is food sealed in a bag and cooked in very closely regulated water temperature for a long period of time. Up to 4 hours for chicken pieces.

Finished on a grill for 2 minutes for crispy skin... very moist and if you added spices to the chicken during cooking, those have permeated the meat.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I'm still confused. I keep seeing these things, what do they do? And it seems like some in the Instant Pot community use these in conjunction with the Instant Pot or perhaps I misunderstood..

Gourmia GSV130 1200 Watts Digital Sous Vide Pod Immersion Circulator Precision Cooker - Includes Digital Timer - Black - Includes Recipe Book


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Another cookbook on sale for free today:

 
Instant Pot Cookbook: 100 Easy and Delicious Low Carb Recipes - Inspirational Low Carb Diet Recipes Made Quick And Easy


----------



## Jane917

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I'm still confused. I keep seeing these things, what do they do? And it seems like some in the Instant Pot community use these in conjunction with the Instant Pot or perhaps I misunderstood..
> 
> Gourmia GSV130 1200 Watts Digital Sous Vide Pod Immersion Circulator Precision Cooker - Includes Digital Timer - Black - Includes Recipe Book


Instant Pot now makes a sous vide (also called a circulator), not to be confused with the multi-function Instant Pot that many of us have. There are several brands of sous vides (SV). Joule, Anova, Gourmia, and many others. I have a Poly Science Professional, which is big and clunky, made before they became popular for household use. I plan to get another smaller one as soon as I can figure out which one I like. Tonight we are doing a boneless ribeye in the SV. So far beef, chicken, eggs, hollandaise sauce have been incredible, but I am very new to this whole process. Serious Eats has many articles about the SV that you can google. They even have a comparison of the many brands out on the market.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I still don't understand what the thing actually does?  Is it a water heater?  And a circulator?  You stick it in a pot of water along with your meal that's in a ziplock bag or something?

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I still don't understand what the thing actually does? Is it a water heater? And a circulator? You stick it in a pot of water along with your meal that's in a ziplock bag or something?
> 
> Betsy


LOL! You just about have it right, Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jane917 said:


> LOL! You just about have it right, Betsy!


So it maintains a certain temperature while it is circulating the water?

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So it maintains a certain temperature while it is circulating the water?
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, yes it maintains the precise temperature. The time you cook is very flexible. For example, last night I SV'd (yes, it is a verb now) a ribeye steak at 134 degrees for almost 4 hours. I seared in a hot cast iron pan. It was perfect medium rare. Try this link for a short introduction.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2016/01/first-thing-to-cook-with-sous-vide-immersion-circulator-essential-recipes.htmlhttp://www.seriouseats.com/2016/01/first-thing-to-cook-with-sous-vide-immersion-circulator-essential-recipes.html


----------

